# Naruto Chapter 576 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Feb 22, 2012)

Hiroshi said:
			
		

> *Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> *Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.*




Predict Away...


1853


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2012)

Sasuke goes mad after Itachi tells him what has happened. They fight little bit. Onoki dies.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Feb 22, 2012)

All about Sasuke itachi or kishi keeps putting little hints at the end or beginning and gets back to Madara fighting with Oonoki.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke interaction and more Madara/kages action and perhaps Tobi/Naruto fight.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 22, 2012)

I predict Itachi/Sasuke reunion,something about the kages vs Madara and maybe something about Naruto vs Tobi but knowing Kishimoto i think that the chapter will be mainly Itachi/Sasuke based.Who knows what will happen between them...


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 22, 2012)

*Chapter 576 Prediction:*   The Fence Sitter

Ookoni continues remembering the past and Itachi is disappointed the path Sasuke took.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke talk and more preparation for Oonoki's death.


----------



## Deadway (Feb 22, 2012)

*Chapter 576 Predictions*
*Run, little brother.*

Sasuke: I-Itachi?
_Itachi continues jumping through trees as if he never saw him_
Sasuke: Wait! 
_Sasuke follows_
Itachi: * good, he's following*

_Scene changes back to Kages_
Onoki: Hashirama-donos powers don't belong to you.
Madara: Didn't I tell you never to speak of his name in front of me?
Onoki: You have no right to act tough....using his power.
Madara: What's that?
Onoki: You know what I mean...
Madara: ...
Onoki: I'm stronger than your real form.
Madara: What did you say? *Was I just insulted by this kid*
Tsunade: You heard him! It's Hashirama's powers that are winning you this!
Madara: Shut your mouth hag, you remind me of Mikoto, always standing on his side even when I was clearly the superior one!
Onoki: Then prove it. Defeat us with your Uchiha blood. Or would like the fame knowing that you needed Senju blood to do your work!
Madara: You won't get in my head. You want me to go easy on you bunch. But I guess you're all right.
Kages: !
Madara: I'll see if you can handle my Mangekyous true power! *EMS activates*
Ei: Mizukage, can you put up a wall!
Mei: Yea..but the pollin is still in my body...
_
Scene switches to Sasuke and Itachi_
Sasuke: I said wait damit!
_Sasuke uses Amaterasu _
_Itachi turns around and uses Amaterasu_
Sasuke: !?* he's countering mine with his* And those eyes!
Sasuke: Nii-san? What's going on?
Itachi: Come.
_Itachi continues_
_Sasuke follows_
Kabuto: !??
Kabuto: What's this? 
_Itachi lands near Kabuto_
Itachi: I knew I would find you here Kabuto.
_Sasuke lands_
Kabuto: So you brought some friends a long I see.
Kabuto: *this is bad. I never expected Itachi to bring Sasuke a long. I'm not prepared. Muu's gonna have to take over.*

_Scene changes back to Madara_
Madara: Burn in my underworld
Tsunade: Don't look at his eyes, no matter what!
Madara: Infinite Tsuky-
_A coffin appears and grabs Madara_
Kages: !?
Gaara: Look over there!
Dodai is hurt badly and walking towards the kages..
Dodai: Urgh....he's back..
As Dodai falls it shows Muu grabbing his split clone and remerging.
Onoki: What? Impossible? *did I hit the seal with my jinton*
Muu: It's my turn.

_Scene switches back to Kabuto_
Sasuke: Itachi...explain!
Itachi: Later...we have other problems.
_A coffin opens in front of Kabuto_
Madara: So, we finally meet.
Sasuke: That's..!
Kabuto: Two vs Two, an adequate challenge I would say.

*Chapter end.*


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 22, 2012)

The Sasuke - Itachi confrontation which will reveal another layer of "truth" behind the Uchiha incident. Sasuke won't be able to accept it as the truth however and will go to Kabuto to test out his new powers/seek further vengeance.


----------



## Fay (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope Itachi somehow gets to Sasuke a little instead of making him more angry...


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 22, 2012)

Itachi carries on jumping ignoring Sasuke


----------



## minirasengan25 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sasuke speaks to Itachi while crying asking numerous questions ,then has a nervous breakdown then attacks him while blinded by rage. And at the end of the chapter he charges to Tobi after his confrontation with Itachi.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 22, 2012)

more on the kages, and itachi ignores sasuke


----------



## Penance (Feb 22, 2012)

I predict Sasuke MADD...


----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2012)

I think Yachiru's theory is one chapter away from coming through.

Next chapter, as the kages are about to get slapped again, Kabuto desummons Madara and sends him to beat Sasuke.

Then it becomes a two on one.

Yachiru said a two on two, but I'm not sure if that could happen given what we're seeing now.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 22, 2012)

*Prediction*

Scene shows Sasuke quickly stopping staring at Itachi running the other way.

Sasuke: Itach..i

*Itachi continues running*

Sasuke: ITACHI!

*Sasuke follows Itachi*


*Scene goes back to Kages*

Tsunade: We cant give up!

Mei: Agreed

A: Now I am really angry

Onoki: Haha now that sounds like the fellow Kages I know

Gaara:......

Madara:Hmm you regained spirit..perfect. Now I can test my abilities out more.

*Madara makes a giant forest to surround the kages*

*Gaara and Onoki fly up. Raikage avoids it. Tsunade and Mei are left there.*

Tsunade:Mei give me some room!

*Tsunade sticks her hands in the ground and pulls out a giant thick root.*

Tsunade: This root connects to the whole forest you make!

*Tsunade pulls the root out making the forest tip over. Tsunade swings the root all over making the whole forest connected to the root swing around. The whole forest hits Susanoo*

Tsunade: RAIKAGE!

*Tsunade and Raikage run forward towards the Susanoo zig zag style. Once they get close they both use a double punch and the Susanoo goes flying 20 feet away.*

Madara:Hmpf. Your skilled kages. Thats why I want to use my own abilities now. It would be better then using *his* abilities.

Onoki: hmm you know kazekage......im glad I met someone like you. I have one request. By me some time.

*Gaara nods. Onoki is still floating in the sky but he is in a meditating position and glowing yellow.*

Raikage and Tsunade: MEI!!!!

Mei: Right!!!

*Mei uses a hand seal and blasts a giant water torpedo at the Susanoo making a giant hole in it. Gaara puts sand in the hole blocking the Susanoo from the hole from closing up.*


*Back to Sasuke*

Sasuke: Itachi is that you!

Itachi:[Good...]

*Next chapter. Onoki final attack.*


----------



## Stormcloak (Feb 23, 2012)

Probably itachi and sasuke talking. I want to see tobi fight though


----------



## fromashesrise (Feb 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



576: A Leaf Shinobi

Sauske: I-Itachi?!

Itachi: ... Hello Sasuke *smiles*

Sasuke: How are you alive?!?! What's going on?! *eyes wide open in confusion*

Itachi:... Sasuke... I didn't want to meet you here like this, but as I told Naruto-

Sasuke: NARUTO? You spoke to Naruto?! Why?

Itachi: Yes- I told him that... I failed, with you. But I think I will make things right and tell you what you need to know.

(scene switches to Madara v Kages)

Madara: It's almost over, in less than 10 moves I can box them in and win this... 

Mei: Water stye...

Madara: Fire style!

Mei: Water wave/Madara: engulfing wall of flame (both collide with eachother at the same time and cancel eachother out)

Mei: I can't go on... *collapses*

(Scene switches back to Itachi and Sasuke)

Sasuke:... I don't believe it... 

Itachi: Sasuke, you were too young to remember our family - our parents. Do you even know how they planned to start the coup?

Sasuke: ?!

Itachi: They were going to use you... They were going to kill you and frame the third Hokage. Our parents were the ones that came up with the idea. I... could not allow that... Nor could I allow the village to be taken over. 

Sasuke: *in tears* And you're here because of Tobi and Kabuto? They teamed up? Tobi probably bet me aside as a bargaining chip... damn them. They will pay.

Itachi: Sasuke... After everything I've caused you - all the ruination I brought on you... I do not expect to change your mind. I made Naruto promise that he will be the one to do that, he is the only one that truly cares. And I will show him my support by no longer shouldering everything on my own and repeating my past mistakes. Before I go-

Sauske: W-Wait!!!

Itachi: Never forget who you truly are. You are not an avenger. You are not a tool of some clan. You are a friend. A brother. And whether you like it or not you are...

*giant pannel* A shinobi of the hidden leaf! *disappears*

Sauske:!!!

Suigetsu and Jugo catch up: It's a good thing we found you Sauske, who was that?

Sasuke: *wiping tears away* Nevermind... actually... good thing you're all here. We're going after Madara and Kabuto. They have some explaining to do.

Suigetsu: Sauske, before that, take a look at this. (Suigetsu hands Sauske a scroll, Sauske opens it up and stares at it)

Sauske: Orochimaru... you planned this far ahead and didn't tell anyone about this?! To be able to bypass even the impure world...

Suigetsu: What do you want to do with it? 

Sauske: From what this scroll says, activating it and casting the summoning spell allows for the jutsu to only last about an hour. That's more than enough time to throw a wrench in those bastards' plans... *Sasuke unfolds the entire scroll, the scroll becomes enveloped in a bubble and ritual text all around it* Now! Summoning Jutsu! *the scroll explodes in giant plume of smoke, a shadow stands in front of them*

???: where am I?

Sasuke: So it worked.  I'm going to keep this brief, you can only stay here for an hour and then the jutsu will wear off. If you care about the future of the leaf right now - use the time you have to take out Madara.

???: Madara? He's still alive?!... He's right, I can sense him. I must go - *zip*

Sauske: Naruto, I'm only doing you this favor once... for Itachi.

(back to Kages)

Madara: It's done. I've boxed you all in and you're out of chakra... now DIE ; Woodstyle: GIANT FOREST OF DEATH! *venus-flytraps start growing around Madara and shoot straight for the Kages, but other branches start growing around the Kages and shoot straight the other way, intecepting eachother and a giant tree-like golem grows out of the ground and shields the Kages*

Kages:?!?!?!?! 

Tsunade: This is...

Madara: WHAT?!

Hashirama Senju:.. *Standing in front of the Kages making a "combat" hand seal, looking extremely pissed off*

Caption: Orochimaru's final secret revealed - but how is this possible?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 23, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Chapter 576 Predictions*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nice one dude! 

The "saske + itachi vs madara" part sounds legit since the last chapter. And Kabuto summoning him back would be a smart way to pannel it without much trollings... And knowing the uchiha's proudness, the "fight with your uchiha blood" too...

It would be a good way too for kishi to retard the naruto/sauce's clash...

So, i repeat, nice one... ;-)


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 23, 2012)

fromashesrise said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



epic! that actually makes sense. do it kishi.


----------



## DivineDart (Feb 23, 2012)

fromashesrise said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll allow it.


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 23, 2012)

here is mine 


*Spoiler*: __ 



576 - The tide turns. 

sasuke: i-itachi?
itachi ignores him. 
sasuke: ITACHI! what the hell is going on!
sasuke follows him through the forest. 

*scene change*
madara: you've done well. but i've barely even gotten started. it's time i showed you my true power. 
his EMS spins. 
onoki: DON'T LOOK INTO HIS EYES!
amaterasu spits forth and hits onoki who screams. susano's hand forms a fist and knocks away mei and hits gaara who is knocked out cold. 
madara: wood style: wood wall jutsu!
wood ramparts start rising from the ground around mei, and lock her inside a wooden prison. 
madara: that should put a stop to her long range bloodline limit. 
text: rinnegan!
tsunade: we're doomed...
asura path mechas form on madara's hands and he shoots a rocket fist. tsunade counters with her own fist and destroys it. 
madara: bansho tennin. 
tsunade yelps as the force draws her towards the susano and the burning screaming onoki. susano's hand draws up and sends tsunade flying with a clean hit. blood pours from her broken nose and cheekbone. 
tsunade: i..can't even move...let alone use..yin release...
onoki: looks like this is it...had to end sometime. 
he flashes back to 1st tsuchikage, muu teaching him jinton, madara leaving their battle.
onoki: i thought i could end this age-old feud...guess it just wasn't enough. 
text: the kages defeated!

*scene change*
sasuke: itachi if you-
two figures run up behind him. 
suigetsu: its a good thing you were so close. juugo sensed his chakra deep within you. we have something very important to show you. 
sasuke: can't it wait? 
he watches in vain as itachi moves on ahead. suigetsu pulls out the scroll. 
sasuke:....
his eyes widen. 
sasuke: this is...! he even made a jutsu like this? this changes everything. 
itachi looks back sadly. 
sasuke: itachi you should see this too...wait is this how you're here? were you-
itachi: i was summoned via impure world resurrection by orochimaru. i have no idea how. i was sure i sealed him away. but nonetheless i feel his presence nearby. 
sasuke: then i will kill him for good, then konoha is next! that bastard will learn he never should have touched you!
itachi: sasuke...i didn't mean for you to seek revenge on the village. i only wished to make you strong enough to protect it. 
sasuke: why would i protect a village that produced such a pathetic maniac like orochimaru? why would i defend the old coots who ordered you to destroy our clan!
itachi: after everything i've done, everything i failed to do, its no surprise you refuse to turn from your path. i'll leave you to naruto. 
sasuke: naruto?
itachi: i talked and fought with him on the way here. 
sasuke: hn. 
itachi: he is determined to stop you. 
sasuke: and i'm itching to kill him! he's currently fighting against fake madara. 
itachi: indeed? what do you mean "fake"?
sasuke: if whats on this scroll is true, i may not get the chance. all along orochimaru had the body of the REAL madara. 
itachi: !
sasuke: that's not the good part. 
itachi: my worst fear is realised...there are two madaras? naruto needed my help and i foolishly went off on my own again. i stand no chance against madara by myself. 
sasuke: naruto comes second. this is more important. i don't care about konoha but the world isn't so bad. orochimaru must be stopped. i need to try this jutsu. you go on ahead to orochimaru. 
itachi: goodbye, brother. it was nice seeing you again. remember for me, that you are not only an avenger. you are also your own man. a shinobi born of konoha. 
itachi leaves. 

gaara stirs.
gaara: am i..alive?
madara is sitting and talking to muubuto. 
madara: i confess myself disappointed. hashirama was much stronger than these clowns. 
kabuto: how did that fight go down again, madara?
madara:....

*flashback* 
100 years ago. 
madara and hashirama stand face to face, standing on a field. 
madara: a friendship with an uchiha is not lightly thrown aside, "first hokage". 
hashirama: mad, what is this madness? why did you leave the village? 
madara: i must show everyone the way. 
hashirama: this is without honor!
madara: no konoha is without honor! the senju ordered that my clan cast me out. i've been betrayed by everyone, even you. get out of my way. you're all scum. i should have been the leader. 
hashirama: madara, you need to come back. don't go down this path. you still have a family. 
madara: my family..hates me. 
hashirama: i don't. 
madara: DO YOU THINK I GIVE A SHIT? DIE!
madara's scythe slices at hashirama's face who dodges then draws a kunai. they engage in a furious kenjutsu exchange, too fast for the human eye. 
madara: fire style: giant rolling fireball!
hashirama: wood style: hardened wood wall!
the two jutsus collide, and the wood turns to molten coal. hashirama jumps out of the way as madara screams. he unleashes a barrage of kunais from his belt, which hashirama barely dodges. 
hashirama: earth style: sand spear!
madara: mangekeyo sharingan!
the sand spear dissipates on susano's ribs. then he thrusts four thick wooden logs from his hand, and they too splinter on the defence. 
hashirama: damn it!...you've grown stronger since we last duelled, mad. 
madara: DON'T CALL ME THAT! i'm stronger than you EVER were! summoning technique!
his sharingan whirls with power. a dark orange behemoth bursts forth as if from the darkest depths of hell. 
hashirama: the kyuubi...madara you didn't...

*scene change* present day. 
madara: it's too grim a tale to tell fully right now....kabuto?
muu is back to his original self. 
muu: what..just happened?
genma: he doesn't know? bastard. 
madara: ...well that was just weird. i should probably lay off on the pollen. 

*scene change*
back at kabuto's hidden base, kabuto starts squirming and whithering.
kabuto: i used up too much chakra...he...
?: let me come out...let me control this body...
kabuto: lord orochimaru...stay down...
orochimaru: no thankyou. you really did overexert yourself controlling the tsuchikage. you know you need me to defeat itachi...you know i kept much from you...
kabuto: no! i surpassed you! get..back! i'll keep you supressed a while longer! when juugo gets here, ill absorb him!
orochimaru: like you did to dear anko? kukuku. 

*scene change*
sasuke: i don't know if this will work or not. 
there is a burst of smoke and two tall figures awaken. 
?: where am i?
??: i don't see any coffins. we haven't been summoned with impure world resurrection at least. 
sasuke: no you have been summoned. by me, uchiha sasuke. this is more incredible than i ever thought possible. that orochimaru would even consider this. 
suigetsu: i told you. 
juugo: the birds tell me the madaras are inactive. the 5 kage are defeated and fake madara and naruto are at a standstill. 
sasuke: good. 
?: so this is a war...
??: in every era, there's always war. 
?: but the last thing i remember was-
sasuke: i summoned you because i thought i'd do one last favour and end this war before it destroys what i want to put down with my own hands. *thinking* and it'll be the last time, naruto. 
??:..
sasuke: now go and find madara. kill them. 
?: uchiha...madara? isn't he dead?
sasuke: that's right you wouldn't know. madara was resurrected by impure world resurrection. 
?: ...
sasuke: hurry before i change my mind and end this technique. 
??: hey i'll just use my teleportation technique. 
the hidden figures phase into the ground, zetsu-style. 
juugo: what WAS that, sasuke?
sasuke: a way to bypass the 4th hokage's secret technique. because he willingly died for the village, it didnt fully work.


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



577: There is always War. 

?: so you've come..
itachi: and my brother will be right behind me soon. 
?: sasuke? kukuku. two for the price of one. this will indeed be fun. 
orochimaru tears off his kabuto face. 
itachi:!?
orochimaru: you didn't seriously think you sealed the real me did you? i'm alot smarter than that. you sealed a special clone of mine that operated even when i had "died". made from hashirama senju's chakra as it were. and now i've finally taken control over kabuto's body as he ironically always wanted. he could never surpass me. only imitate me like a lost puppy. 
itachi: it matters not. you will come at me and i will make my stand. i've beaten you before. 
orochimaru: do not think this will go as it did last time.

*scene change*
onoki is dead. mei remains unconscious. tsunade is badly hurt and bleeding. only gaara remains still able to fight, barely awake. 
tsunade: he's..a monster..how in the world did grandpa defeat him?
madara: its quite simple. i let him. i knew from the beginning he was more powerful. so i concocted a plan. i would steal away from him a piece of his power, and then fake my death once i'd activated a secret forbidden jutsu even to the uchiha clan. 
tsunade: izanagi?
madara: no. izanami. complete hypnosis. not a genjutsu since what the world sees is still percieved as real. but ultimately, i would call it turning back time. you see i actually did die at that valley. but once hashirama left, izanami activated and i willed myself back to life. that is how i fooled him. it can only be activated when you have reached the level of the eternal mangekeyo sharingan. and now i'll use that and much more to finally finish off this pathetic alliance and then that traitor. who does he think he is, wearing a mask? he should never have let this kabuto dog resurrect me in this false form with that accursed hokage's face on my breast-
*there is a gigantic explosion behind them and smoke pours from the ground. madara waits no longer and screams.
madara: mokuton: death vine grip!

*scene change*
tobi: ...
naruto:..
tobi: are you going to tell me or not?
naruto: nope!
tobi:then let us end this. for the first time i will fight personally. brother should be happy about that. 
tobi and naruto raise battle stances and then run at each other. a burst of speed separates them before they can clash. tobi's mask takes the brunt of the force and flies back a little, his mask finally cracking in two. 
??: what have you done, izuna?
izuna: !
the man who shot the water jutsu steps forward, having warped here from sasuke's location. 
izuna: my old rival..you've come.. i should have seen right through your teleportation and your super strong pressured water fist technique..but..how?

*scene change*
madara's vines rip themselves from the ground and shoot towards tsunade and gaara but are suddenly blocked by wooden ramparts, covered in sharpened stakes. 
the man who summoned the ramparts walks through the smoke into the light. 

*scene change*
sasuke is talking to juugo and suigetsu.
sasuke: death god bypass! that is what orochimaru called it. he knew he couldn't hope to defeat akatsuki alone, you see. and he wanted nothing more than to get his arms back. but he stumbled upon something even better. like i said, the 4th and 3rd both CHOSE to be sealed. the others did not. now, onwards to itachi. 

madara battlefield. 
red armour and a konoha symbol on the forehead protector. a booming yet kind voice. 
?: it has been a long time granddaughter. i'm sorry i died when you were a baby. know that i intend to finish madara off for what he has done!

tobi battlefield: 
the mask splinters away and falls to the ground with a shudder. 
kakashi: wait so madara's brother was claiming to be madara all along? 
naruto: no wonder you said you didn't want to be anyone. 
izuna: what the hell does that mean!
??: it means you die here today. a boy by the name of uchiha sasuke called us forth. 
silver hair flows in the wind. 
izuna: orochimaru...you...bastard!

double spread. 
the figures are revealed to be none other than 
tsunade and naruto: lord hashirama and lord tobirama!


----------



## Grimbold (Feb 23, 2012)

You guys are taking this Hashimara thing way too far. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Cybore (Feb 23, 2012)

Itachi: come at me bro


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 24, 2012)

Alright, now let's have at it.

576 Brothers
Chapter starts with Sasuke pursuing Itachi, Itachi notices his little brother and turns to talk. Sasuke asks how this is possible and Itachi tells him of Edo Tensei. Itachi asks Sasuke what his sharingan sees, repeating his question from their fight in chapter 380 and Sasuke says that he's seeing the darkness and the destruction of Konoha for all their crimes. Sasuke explains that his goal is to bring everything back to nothing. Cue another of Sasuke's crazy faces. Itachi asks what Sasuke knows about the true downfall of the Uchiha and Sasuke repeats Tobi's story back at him growing more and more agitated. Itachi scolds Sasuke saying that as before when Sasuke tried to read Itachi's mind that his reading is still too shallow and that he has forgotten that a shinobi has to see underneath the underneath reminding Sasuke of the bell test at the beginning of the manga. 
That's the segue for a switch to Naruto vs Tobi where after failing to reenter KCM Naruto is told to replenish his chakra stores with natural energy while the others keep Tobi and GM at bay.
Back to Sasuke and Itachi. Itachi explains that the end of the Uchiha can't be understood without knowing the truth about the tragic life of Uchiha Shisui. Chapter ends with a close up of Shisui.

577 Uchiha Shisui
Pretty much a flashback chapter in which Itachi tells Sasuke about Shisui. 
It starts with Itachi saying that the end of the Uchiha clan started when during the third shinobi world war Madara became aware of the young Uchiha Shisui because of his fights against Kirigakure. Madara wormed his way into Shisui's confidence and started to manipulate him. 
After the Kyuubi attack things escalated and Madara made use of Shisui's abilities to drive the Uchiha clan into a confrontation with Konoha. Shisui is the one through whom Itachi first became aware of Madara. 
When Shisui finally realized where Madara's machinations had lead him he was overcome with remorse and to atone for his sins entrusted his sharingan to Danzou and to Itachi and committed suicide. However, by then it was too late to stop the Uchiha from revolting and the massacre took place.


----------



## Klue (Feb 24, 2012)

bearzerger, awesome predictions as usual.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> bearzerger, awesome predictions as usual.



I'm stil waiting for the day one of my awesome predictions ever turns out to be even remotely correct. 

But that'll be the day it rains beer I presume. Well, until then I'll have my fun writing them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 24, 2012)

i predict that itachi will keep running in order to lure sasuke, sasuke will keep screaming at him , then scene changes to madara vs kages, they keep fighting, when madara is about to kill oonoki, or all of them, he gets desummoned, kages are like "!?", then scene changes to sasuke and itachi, sasuke keeps questioning itachi and they end up arriving where kabuto is, kabuto smiles and says something around the lines of "i was waiting for you, what a pleasant surprise that my prey came with you, now i can kill two birds with one stone.", it ends with a coffin getting summoned and then we only see sasuke looking surprised at itachi's side, with itachi staring at who was summoned and kabuto.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 24, 2012)

I won't predict, I'll make a request: I want ma Naruto x Tobi back!


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 25, 2012)

576: Invasion of the Ponies

Tobi summons Gedo Mazo
Tobi uses power of imprisoned bijuu to steal Kurma and Gyuuki's chakra in three panels
Gado Mazo shifts into Juubi
Tobi uses Eternal Tsukiyomi

When suddenly... Celestia and Luna appear!
Luna lowers the moon
Celestia raises the sun and bathes the planet in eternal daylight!
The moon never rises again! Tobi's plan is foiled!

Twilight appears and say
You enemy of everything good, you won't live to see another day

Next chap: The Elements of Harmony!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2012)

itachi keep going towards kabuto and sauske stays behind in shock. they the scene changes to the kages and madara is still has the upper hand. and onoki uses his dust tech on madara but he absorbs it with ghost pains ability. then he uses a bog shirina tensei and the kages get blown back. after that we see itachi meeting kabuto and kabuto says he has been expecting itachi and he summons many members of the death uchiha clan including itachis mother and father.


----------



## ZE (Feb 25, 2012)

The only possible outcomes of this meeting 

-If Itachi manages to convince Sasuke that he chose the wrong path: Orochimaru will come out of the bottle and possess Sasuke’s body… that being the only way we would’ve a Sasuke (controlled by Oro) vs Naruto fight in the future.

-If Itachi fails to convince Sasuke that Sasuke is wrong: Sasuke and Itachi will fight, with Sasuke winning and taking Itachi’s susanoo weapons from Itachi (this is important because it would mean Oro would go from being in Itachi’s possession, to being in Sasuke’s possession). 

-If Itachi and Sasuke are not meant to fight here: The Itachi Sasuke just saw is a kage bushin, prepped in advance by Itachi as a way to avoid meeting Sasuke while heading towards Kabuto. This could make Sasuke fight Kabuto later since he’ll know where the real Itachi went (if he makes the kage bushin talk through the use of genjutsu). 



In case the last option happens, Itachi will then proceed to fight Kabuto, and that’s when Oro’s soul will reunite with Oro’s body and cells (Kabuto’s body).


----------



## Jakeirako (Feb 25, 2012)

We either cut back to the 5 kages vs Madara fight or we see Sasuke following Itachi or Itachi stops and notices Sasuke and they talk and then Itachi continues to go to Kabuto's location.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> Why would Kabuto do that? Itachi killed them all without remorse, while not even breaking a sweat. They would be no stronger then they were at the time of their death and I doubt that Itachi found his conscience since then.



like sasuke told itachi even he could not kill the uchiha clan by himself he needed help and it was tobi. and this time he will be alone.


----------



## auem (Feb 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> itachi keep going towards kabuto and sauske stays behind in shock. they the scene changes to the kages and madara is still has the upper hand. and onoki uses his dust tech on madara but he absorbs it with ghost pains ability. then he uses a bog shirina tensei and the kages get blown back. after that we see itachi meeting kabuto and kabuto says he has been expecting itachi and he summons many members of the death uchiha clan including itachis mother and father.



i somehow suspect that kabuto already has fugaku-mikoto as reserve to torment sasuke,when he get his hand on him....
bringing back them would make the whole family scenario awesome(sad but awesome..)


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2012)

Itachi ignoring saske and him following his brother to kabuto is still the best prediction to me...

And I want Kabuto to summon back Madara to use him against the pathetic but potentially awwwsome duo!


----------



## Lovely (Feb 26, 2012)

We'll see more of Sasuke's reaction to Itachi, and perhaps a beginning of a conversation. I think the second half of the chapter will be the rookies arriving on Naruto's location.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 26, 2012)

Sasuke: "Nii-san!" 
Itachi: "Er... quick, Sasuke, behind you, there's another Itachi!" 
Sasuke (turning): "Nii-san!" 
Itachi (three miles away): "That was close."

-__-


----------



## Mariko (Feb 26, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> Sasuke: "Nii-san!"
> Itachi: "Er... quick, Sasuke, behind you, there's another Itachi!"
> Sasuke (turning): "Nii-san!"
> Itachi (three miles away): "That was close."
> ...





What can we seriously predict after that...


----------



## lain2501 (Feb 26, 2012)

I predict Itachi solving problems


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 26, 2012)

Crow Clone Edo Itachi and Sasuke talk and there's a flash back from the Uchiha massacre, Tobi is shown and looks exactly like Itachi (either a sharingan ability or just a henge) and he is responsible for killing most of the Uchiha, the original plan was to just take out Sasuke's father and the other Rebels.


----------



## Leuconoe (Feb 26, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> [sp]*Prediction*
> 
> Scene shows Sasuke quickly stopping staring at Itachi running the other way.
> 
> ...



This really seems like something that could happen. It would be like Kishi too off-panel into something else then come back to it.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2012)

Kishi better not focus predominately on Itachi and Sasuke after only 14 pages of Madara vs the Gokage; we've waited months for this battle.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 26, 2012)

really, what more could happen between madara and the kages? the man is clearly playing and could have killed them already...

better focus in itachi and sasuke so we can get to kabuto fast and expect madara to come fight more worthy opponents. I have the feeling that madara wont be using rinnegan abilities against the kages, for the sole fact that its not even worth it.


----------



## titantron91 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Predictions 576 to 579 )*

*Chapter 576: Convergence*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sasuke follows Itachi and Itachi is aware of Sasuke tracking him

Itachi and Sasuke talk

Itachi reveals that someone resurrected him as an ET zombie but it's not Orochimaru

Sasuke rages about it but Itachi says Sasuke has to focus on more important things

Itachi tells Sasuke to not hurt Konoha because otherwise, it would mean Sasuke's stepping on what Itachi had stood for.

Sasuke argues that Itachi has been brainwashed but Itachi is like "look who's talking". Itachi tells Sasuke that the Uchiha never even wanted a war. They were victims of a bigger plan by power-hungry people. Itachi tells him that if he wants the truth, he needs to do him a favor first.

Sasuke asks Itachi what he wants him to do. Itachi says he needs Sasuke to help him one time... now as a tag team that they never made. They head to the ET summoner.

Onoki charges at Madara but Madara says that the fight is going stale and needs to pause for a while for the Kages to recover. Madara forms a complete Susanoo. It appears like a two-sided Yamabushi with an oni face on the front and back torso. The front side holds a sword and the back side holds a shakujo (allusion to RS status).

The left Susanoo hand pins the Kages on the ground and Madara tells them to shut up, rest, and listen. He tells them that their predecessors are still a mile better than them. He added that either Hashirama or he himself before achieving RS status could've still beaten the 5 Kage. He starts telling them what happened in the VotE and why/how Hashirama beat him.

Scene switches to Kabuto. He's liking what he sees and can't wait for Tobi to fail on this stupid Eye of the Moon plan. He senses two people coming near. But it suddenly changed course and Kabuto feels safe. He decides not to follow the two and concentrate on the bigger game.

Scene switches to Suigetsu and Jugo. Suigetsu attempts to look at inside the scroll. He pulls it open and sees an illustration of the Rinnegan/Spiralgan. He whispers that Sasuke's going to like it. 

Itachi tells Sasuke the story on why the Uchiha clan was killed.



_Bearzerger, I would borrow an idea from your original prediction... if you don't mind. Thanks!_

* Chapter 577: The Root of Everything*

*Spoiler*: __ 




It started when Uchiha Shisui first awakened the Mangekyou Sharingan. Fugaku (Sasuke and Itachi's dad) was so astounded by Shisui's MS that he forbade Shisui from ever using it inside Konoha. Each of his two eyes possess the power of implanting an idea into one's mind so powerful no genjutsu counter or mind alteration can stop it, both from within and without. It can override any type of mind-altering jutsu and is almost impossible to be detected. This turned him into the #1 candidate to the clan leader position.

Two people coveted his eyes... Tobi (who was posing as Madara that time) and Danzo (who's secretly working with Hanzo and has contacts w/ Oro outside Konoha). Knowing that they'll never get this power without starting a war against the Uchiha... Danzo and Tobi teamed up. 

Tobi secretly manipulated Fugaku into believing that the elders have planned to expel and exterminate the Uchiha once and for all by framing them to be missing in action when the Kyuubi attacked, when they in fact were sent to protect the borders hours before the Kyuubi attack, when an intel concerning infiltrating Kumo and Iwa forces were nearing the border. This led to the Yondaime Hokage's death. The stigma on the Uchiha had boiled up across the community of higher-level ninja after this incident.

Danzo worked behind the scenes and manipulated Shisui. He invited him to join the Root. He told Shisui that the clan made up a mission so they can go MIA while they Kyubi attacks. He reminds him that only the Uchiha and Hashirama Senju, who's dead, can manipulate the 9Tails... so it's likely that the Uchiha summoned the 9Tails. 

This put guilt on Shisui and Danzo forced him to the idea of self-sacrifice. Danzo said that the Uchiha insurgents want to steal his eyes from him to conquer Konoha and Danzo proposed to be its keeper. Danzo plans to acquire both of eyes but Shisui explains that he also needs one eye left so he can still battle. Danzo is confident that Shisui won’t turn on him because he has the Danzo's Juinjutsu on Shisui. 

He went to Itachi, who was being goaded too by Danzo that time... and entrusted Itachi with his other eye. Shisui felt something wrong on the last minute of the operation. He entrusts his other eye to Itachi for safekeeping. He told Itachi only to use it on himself, and not on other people. Since the juinjutsu only works when the sealed person "talks", Shisui wrote all the secrets of Root, Danzo, the Uchiha issue, and his powers and gave the note to Itachi. 

He tells him not to trust Danzo and tells him that he tells Itachi that there's another man behind the scenes working here. Shisui runs away and performs a sealing jutsu, erasing his corpse after his death. Itachi recalls the description of the "another man". He has long hair, a mask with a hole on the right eye... and that right eye possesses a Sharingan... and his name is Uchiha Madara (Tobi).




*Chapter 578: Calm Before The Storm
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi continues his tale. Tobi met Itachi one time outside Konoha. Itachi discovered Tobi's existence after some time. Itachi posed as a willing student to Madara and asked him for training. Itachi told Tobi that Shisui talked about him and Itachi stole info about him from Shisui. Tobi asks why Itachi would do such a thing. He says he wants power and he grew spiteful of his clan since he feels they're holding him back because they favor Shisui. And now that Shisui's dead he needs now to show the clan who's boss. Tobi trained him and eventually told him the plan. 

Tobi revealed that he and Danzo know each other but not necessarily allied. Itachi doesn't believe the latter clause. Tobi adds that Danzo already used KotoAmatsuKami on multiple Uchiha leaders (including his mother and father) and commanded them to start a war against Konoha. He tells that Danzo respects Hiruzen and the elders too much to place him under KotoAmatsukami. But he confirms that the two Elders have always hated the Uchiha and wanted them gone and dead anyway. 

Tobi explains that that kind of power (KAK) can't be used in quick succession without inborn massive physical energy and life force (aka Hashirama DNA). Tobi states that Danzo has successfully spliced Shisui's and Hashirama's DNA into one Uchiha-Senju arm clone attached on Danzo's shoulder joint. He told Itachi that some guy named Orochimaru might be involved.

Tobi states that Itachi has no choice but to fight all the Uchiha on his own to stop the chaos from coming. Then Tobi proposes the Mangekyou Sharingan on Itachi. Itachi volunteered to join Danzo’s men so that Itachi can earn his trust. Itachi discovers that Danzo’s arm is defective and he only have enough chakra now for two more KotoAmatsukami. 

Time ran out for the peace talks and Hiruzen had no choice but to agree to Danzo’s proposal of stopping the Uchiha war by any means before it starts. Itachi, with Tobi on the lookout, secretly sleepingdrugged the dinner, uses a genjutsu on the whole compound that activates when the target is asleep. Itachi proceeds to kill all the Uchihas. 

Danzo enters the fray!


*Chapter 579: One Way Ticket To Hell*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Danzo enters the fray and threatens Itachi of killing him and stealing his eyes... stating that Uchihas never deserved such power. Itachi becomes furious and punches Danzo’s right eye so badly that Shisui’s eye on the right eyesocket got damaged... limiting him to one KotoAmatsukami. Itachi also cuts Danzo’s UchihaSenju arm and burns it with Fire Release. 

Danzo runs away and Itachi in the morning meets up with Hiruzen. He asked Hiruzen to protect Sasuke and that he became the sacrificial lamb so that the Uchiha will be free of the misfortune they didn’t deserve and of any war that may tear the village apart. He never told Hiruzen that Danzo and Tobi was all behind this to avoid conflict. 

He also tells that Tobi ordered Danzo to place KotoAmatsukami on Yagura, the 4th Mizukage with the command “obey Tobi’s orders” as a part of a deal so that Tobi can locate Orochimaru in the Hidden Mist for Danzo and ask his help on repairing Danzo’s arm and eye... but Tobi says Orochimaru is nowhere to be found. Tobi used the Hidden Mist as a laboratory and a military hideout.

A flashback is shown in a hidden ANBU chamber. Tobi gets the 50% of all Uchiha eyes harvested. Danzo tells Tobi that he’s aware that Tobi used Itachi to weaken him but he threatens Tobi that he still has one KAK more enough to mindcontrol Tobi. Tobi warps away and tells Danzo that he knows about the Izanagi plan, and that Orochimaru is with him in a group called Akatsuki.

Another flashback shows that Tobi invites Itachi to join Akatsuki since he’s now an international criminal and has nowhere to run now. Itachi replies that he has no choice but to follow even if he hates Tobi. He warns Tobi to underestimate him. 

Tobi tells Itachi an interesting tale about his Sharingan. He told Itachi that his Sharingan eye is not really his but from a young Uchiha who died in battle. He harvested the eye from the corpse and made use of it. They reach the hideout and Tobi introduces the first members of Akatsuki: Pain, Konan, Sasori, Kisame, and Orochimaru, who was excited by the sight of Itachi.

Scene goes back to Sasuke saying that at least now he knows the clear story. He says that he knew all along that Tobi, Danzo, and Orochimaru are the ones behind it. Sasuke closes his eyes. Itachi notices two people nearby. Sasuke and Itachi run into Suigetsu and Juugo.

Scene changes finally back to Madara vs 5 Kages. Madara starts the tale.




Sorry my English is not that good.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 26, 2012)

titantron91 said:


> _Bearzerger, I would borrow an idea from your original prediction... if you don't mind. Thanks!_



Why would I mind? I think it's quite the compliment if one of my ideas gets picked up by another and expanded upon.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Feb 26, 2012)

I predict pretty soon Naruto will break Tobi's mask and when the mask breaks or falls off Tobi will do his disappear into thin air act and we still don't get to see what Tobi looks like. This will happen!!!


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 26, 2012)

i was right that itachi would meet sasuke last chapter, so this time i predict itachi sheds some light about uchiha massacre and about madara

oh and sasuke puts kabuto in his #1, KOS


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 26, 2012)

how do you guys feel about the possibilites that we will get into a huge flashback soon?


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 26, 2012)

Sasuke: Itachi, I thought you were dead...Are my eyes playing tricks on me???

Itachi: Yes...

Sasuke: ok sorry I'll go away then

Itachi: Just as Planned


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 26, 2012)

i personally think that, if it means that we will be getting big revelations i am all for it , but only if they are truly relevant plot wise and to what will happen next.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i personally think that, if it means that we will be getting big revelations i am all for it , but only if they are truly relevant plot wise and to what will happen next.



I am hoping for that moment where itachi said Madara was his teacher, he was really talking about Rinnegan madara. And we see a flashback of a younger itachi raping obstacles and stuff then madara says " you have done well, my grandson" Itachi looks at madara with a blank face and sees evil in his heart and realizes he will become a threat in the near future. A little kid sasuke is watching all of this from behind a wall, but is too naive to understand what is really going on. Itachi has a moment saying in his head "madara I will surpass you and makesure you never harm anyone". 

We then see sasuke and Itachi staring at each other. 

Itachi- Sasuke, It wasn't Tobi who helped me kill the uchiha clan, it was the real Uchiha Madara 

Sasuke: ....Impossible...

Itachi: I can sense his presence from here, His spiritual chakra is so powerful that there's no doubt about it, it's HIM. He is truly the embodiment of hatred

-Itachi places sasuke in a genjutsu and shows him a Flashback of what really occured during the Uchiha Clan Massacre-


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 26, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> I am hoping for that moment where itachi said Madara was his teacher, he was really talking about Rinnegan madara. And we see a flashback of a younger itachi raping obstacles and stuff then madara says " you have done well, my grandson" Itachi looks at madara with a blank face and sees evil in his heart and realizes he will become a threat in the near future. A little kid sasuke is watching all of this from behind a wall, but is too naive to understand what is really going on. Itachi has a moment saying in his head "madara I will surpass you and makesure you never harm anyone".
> 
> We then see sasuke and Itachi staring at each other.
> 
> ...


would be pretty perfect, and cause enough discussion for the week.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 27, 2012)

So basically, titanitron, you're making Danzo into a villain instead of a Well Intentioned Extremist?


----------



## Superstars (Feb 27, 2012)

Lets conclude the Madara vs Kages fight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 27, 2012)

Superstars said:


> Lets conclude the Madara vs Kages fight.



You really want those Kages to die, don't you?


----------



## rac585 (Feb 27, 2012)

predict Itachi is blind while Sasuke is using his eyes

if that happens, i predict a fight where Sasuke isn't using sharingan at all... which would be a great fight imo


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm guessing the chapter will be mostly if not entirely Sasuke and Itachi.

Sasuke probably won't attack him straight away, he'll try to figure out what's going on. Itachi may or may not resist.


----------



## Ginkurage (Feb 27, 2012)

I predict the Itachi and Sasuke encounter will go a little something like this:

Sasuke: "Nii-san..? Is that you?"

Itachi: "I don't have time for this shit" 

*Itachi uses Tsukuyomi*

*Tsukuyomi wears off*

Sasuke: "What the hell Nii-san?"

With his EMS Sasuke is now about to perform Tsukuyomi at the same level as Itachi

*Sasuke uses Tsukuyomi on Itachi*

*Tsukuyomi wears off*

Itachi: Woah, what the hell?

Sasuke: Yeah, sucks doesn't it?

Itachi: THIS is what I've been doing to people?


----------



## Face (Feb 27, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> I predict the Itachi and Sasuke encounter will go a little something like this:
> 
> Sasuke: "Nii-san..? Is that you?"
> 
> ...





Hahahaha! 

I want this to happen.


----------



## auem (Feb 27, 2012)

my bit...

sasuke:!!!?..(itachi moving on)

sasuke:hey..wait!..(itachi ignores)

sasuke:.....can it be....can it be....you are cos-playing my nii-san..???..how dare you....

itachi:


----------



## gershwin (Feb 27, 2012)

Kishi will troll and dedicate all chapter to Karin`s prison break


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2012)

Karin better not receive a panel within a page.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Karin better not receive a panel within a page.



This. 

Every fucking panel better include Itachi and Sasuke or Madara and the Kages.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 27, 2012)

That Sasuke-Itachi thing better not be a genjutsu ><


----------



## Addy (Feb 27, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Kishi will troll and dedicate all chapter to Karin`s prison break



that would be awesome


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 27, 2012)

So long as Itachi, Madara, Sasuke and the Kages are in it?

I'm happy.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd actually prefer a Karin prison-break chapter! -shot-

More Kage action would be awesome too. I was getting angry that they hadn't been seen recently.


----------



## Brian (Feb 27, 2012)

The bottle will make an appearance 

Goodbye Sasuke


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 27, 2012)

Itachi: Your still just a n00b  *totsuka gg*


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Feb 27, 2012)

Rac said:


> predict Itachi is blind while Sasuke is using his eyes
> 
> if that happens, i predict a fight where Sasuke isn't using sharingan at all... which would be a great fight imo



That's really cool idea, I lke it.

But... what about Tobi using Nagato's/Madara's Rinnegan?

Would it make Tobi unable to see Edo Madara on the Rinnegan eye?


----------



## Fay (Feb 27, 2012)

A combination of SasuIta, Madakages and Karin doing her own prison break doesn't sound to bad to me


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2012)

Saikyou said:


> This.
> 
> Every fucking panel better include Itachi and Sasuke or Madara and the Kages.



Just Madara and the Kages. Let's settle that fight first.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 27, 2012)

I predict a good ol' brotherly time.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 27, 2012)

Brian said:


> The bottle will make an appearance
> 
> Goodbye Sasuke



Sasuke will join his master


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2012)

Sasuke decides to follow after Itachi or simply shout at him to get his attention. And then we return to the battle between the Kages and Madara.

Maybe near the last pages Kishi will decide to return to Tobi vs Naruto and co. to finally get started on that fight too.


----------



## Addy (Feb 27, 2012)

i predict sasuke hyperventilates until naruto defeats tobi, and kabuto is done. then he will awake just like that one time


----------



## Saru (Feb 27, 2012)

I predict: This Itachi is a Karasu Bunshin.


----------



## gershwin (Feb 27, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> I predict: This Itachi is a Karasu Bunshin.



OH PLEASE NO


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 27, 2012)

I actually have two predictions, one for Sasuke being 'redeemable' the other showing his further path to the dark side.


*Heading towards the darkness Sasuke prediction:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke manages to get ahead of Itachi, who attempts to ignore him at first,  Sasuke realises this is edo tensei, as he got information from Zetsu the last chapter.  Sasuke asks Itachi why, why he played a part in the massacre, why he teamed up with Madara.  Itachi explains again to Sasuke that a ninja's life is one in the shadows and of self sacrifce, And that a certain Shisui Uchiha taught him that.  He did what he did to prevent war, and to keep an eye on Madara, and that he had hopes Sasuke would return a hero.

Scene cuts to Kage battle, they're on the ropes, but their morale is back up.  They exchange elemental jutsu and begin to combat his mokuton better.  He gets pushed to using rinnegan abilities.

Back to Sasuke and Itachi,  Itachi asks Sasuke why he feels he needs revenge,  That he's destroying the very thing Itachi aimed to protect.  Sasuke says he can't let Konoha get away with how they treated his brother, And the uchiha clan.  Itachi thinks to himself, How his brother has fallen, and thinks of Naruto as Sasukes last hope.

Sasuke shouts, saying he'll get his revenge and restore the Uchiha name, and charges at Itachi, striking him in the stomach with his Katana. However Itachi bursts into crows, as he disperses his thoughts rest with his brother, and Naruto, the light who can help Sasuke see through the darkness.  There's a shot of Naruto smiling, and promising Itachi he'll bring him back.

The scene cuts to a dark and dingy cave,  Kabuto is knelt on the floor with his board, when he looks up out of his glasses.  It's Itachi,  Who looks behind him as though to acknowledge his clones dismissal.  And looks back at Kabuto, claiming he'll end edo tensei once and for all.  Kabuto stands and begins making handseals,  and Itachi does the same.

*Sasuke's need for revenge outweighs his love for his brother, Itachi confronts Kabuto, is this the end of edo tensei?!*




*Sasuke redeemable:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



This one follows more or less the same, but with a more understanding Sasuke, and doesn't charge at his brother,  Instead it ends with Itachi talking about Shisui Uchiha,  the one who taught him he meaning of self sacrifice. ending with a shot of his face.
*
Shisui of the Body Flicker,  A ninja who protected peace from the shadows, His powerful eyes sought after by many ninja. What future do they see in Konoha ?*


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> i predict sasuke hyperventilates



You're probably mistaking him for Naruto.


----------



## Penance (Feb 27, 2012)

Goes back to Naruto?


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 27, 2012)

chapter goes back to naruto vs tobi. we see a few more massive jutsu. at the end of the chapter we pan back to the forest only to see itachi (finally)notice sasuke.

preview for next week

the brothers meet


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 27, 2012)

if kishi troll us like this i will be so pissed


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 27, 2012)

Reading a post from *Poe Azurus* in another thread, it made me remember that Itachi is under Kotoamatsukami, the whole "protect Konoha" thing. So, maybe Itachi will not hold back if he fights Sasuke.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 27, 2012)

itachi will hold back even with koto, you know why? because rikudou sennin's reincarnation must not go full power or else juubi will gain enough power to revive itself.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 27, 2012)

the alliance member heading towards naruto get intercepted by zetsus that took another way that they did not meet sasuke. tobi summons shuishi and jiriaya by using the dna from pains rod of jiriaya and shishis dna from danzou.


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> itachi will hold back even with koto, you know why? because rikudou sennin's reincarnation must not go full power or else juubi will gain enough power to revive itself.



Umm, what?


----------



## Rama (Feb 27, 2012)

I really want this chapter to come out already, I wonder what Itachi will tell Sasuke


----------



## kanpyo7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> the alliance member heading towards naruto get intercepted by zetsus that took another way that they did not meet sasuke. tobi summons shuishi and jiriaya by using the dna from pains rod of jiriaya and shishis dna from danzou.



And he will use Samui and Atsui as his sacrifices, no doubt. 

(though I suppose Kishi could just pussy out and use white zetsu clones instead  )


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 27, 2012)

The manga is coming to an end soon (relatively) which pretty much means Tobi = Obito, and we will get a flash back of his origin + rin's death soon.

Kakashi will take responsibility and will use Shika Fujin ( he and Gai saw him use it on the night of the 9 tails attack after sneaking away from the guards) , everyone works together to attack Tobi giving Kakashi a chance to land a hit on tobi and complete the seal, they will fail and all but Naruto, Kakashi, and Sakura will be defeated, the 3 of them will use a team 7 formation to try and land a hit without any luck, Tobi will get tired of playing games and go on the offensive and go to slice down Sakura, before landing a killing blow on her, Sasuke arrives and takes Tobi's attack saving Sakura but has Tobi's fist threw his chest. Sasuke is able to land a genjutsu long enough on Tobi for Kakashi to land a hit and complete the seal, Kakashi and Tobi die, Kakashi has a smile on his face.

Sasuke cries and is redeemed, his life is saved by Sakura.

Naruto is revealed to be the Sage and is able to free all the souls in the shiki-fujin's belly.

We get a starwars like ending where there's a big party and Naruto is greeted by the ghost of the 3rd hokage, Jiriaya, his father, mother, Kakashi, Itachi, etc.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 27, 2012)

early spoilers - please and thank you.

I predict mad gabbing between the Uchiha bros 

...maybe some  but I hope not.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Itachi throws the fight..again...leaving everything to Naruto because Sasuke is now beyond Itachi's reach and he couldn't bare to kill his brother....again.....


----------



## auem (Feb 27, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Reading a post from *Poe Azurus* in another thread, it made me remember that Itachi is under Kotoamatsukami, the whole "protect Konoha" thing. So, maybe Itachi will not hold back if he fights Sasuke.



i think koto simply cancelled out edo,just as a strong jutsu nullify another strong one......afterward itachi has been doing things on his own will...

if koto was still working,he wouldn't have  choice to find the edo user and stop him....he simply had to go to the battlefield to fight for konoha..


----------



## Gabe (Feb 27, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> The manga is coming to an end soon (relatively) which pretty much means Tobi = Obito, and we will get a flash back of his origin + rin's death soon.
> 
> Kakashi will take responsibility and will use Shika Fujin ( he and Gai saw him use it on the night of the 9 tails attack after sneaking away from the guards) , everyone works together to attack Tobi giving Kakashi a chance to land a hit on tobi and complete the seal, they will fail and all but Naruto, Kakashi, and Sakura will be defeated, the 3 of them will use a team 7 formation to try and land a hit without any luck, Tobi will get tired of playing games and go on the offensive and go to slice down Sakura, before landing a killing blow on her, Sasuke arrives and takes Tobi's attack saving Sakura but has Tobi's fist threw his chest. Sasuke is able to land a genjutsu long enough on Tobi for Kakashi to land a hit and complete the seal, Kakashi and Tobi die, Kakashi has a smile on his face.
> 
> ...



i really hope tobi is not obito  worst thing ever imo. rest is okay. 


i think we will see some of everyone in this chapter maybe a little on the kages, naruto and itachi and sasuke. this will be a set up of the fights. maybe tobi summons others like i stated earlier, shuishi and jiriaya or edo kisame to face gai, kin and gin out of the jar to face bee and kakashi. and tobi vs naruto. bee was mentioned by darui when he faced the bros who knows may happen if tobi has not sealed them already. and the allaince members coming vs zetsus.


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 28, 2012)

sasuke being redeemed by sakura, i like, but i'd have her give her life to save naruto, and, proven right about sasuke's inner good side, sakura is in time to see sasuke rush in and defeat tobi in his rage. 

i predict kages are defeated and possibly onoki dies.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 28, 2012)

More Shodai hype


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 28, 2012)

Itachi runs away from Sasuke! How many cliffhanger chapters have we had now implying that they're going to stop and chat? What's one more? 



Gilgamesh said:


> More Shodai hype



I'll go with it.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 28, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> I predict: This Itachi is a Karasu Bunshin.



LOL i'll be so trolled if that happened. FUUUCKKK. hopefully that wont happen


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 28, 2012)

sasuke will be pissed that kabuto is using his brother as a pupet... then he will learn that tobi is fighting naruto... and sasuke will get again pissed that "naruto" is his prey and not tobis... so he will have to decide between go kill kabuto or go kill naruto  

the same itachi will mock sasuke that he lost any feith in him (as he did not go back to konoha but want to do the opposite while screawing up all uchiha honor and name that his clan earned for years) and that he left his feith in naruto now.... which will again make sasuke pissed off becouse his own brother choices naruto over his own blood relative


but personaly I hope that we will go back to naruto vs tobi... or kages vs madara.... soo much jumping is not good


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 28, 2012)

Itachi will try and persuade Sasuke that what he's doing is wrong. Sasuke will say it's all for the clan and he knows what Konoha had Itachi did. Itachi says he did it of his own accord and will stop Sasuke if he continues on his current path. Sasuke will then think Itachi's a traitor and they fight. We get shown how much superior EM is to normal Mangekyou.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 28, 2012)

I wish we'd get back to Tobi vs Naruto already.


----------



## Addy (Feb 28, 2012)

everyone says that itachi sasuke will fight or they will talk or that itachi is an illusion or the chapter will start with something else or it will have just one page of itachi and sasuke................... but did anyone think that this isn't itachi at all? maybe it's someone with a similair hair cut


----------



## GrieverSoul (Feb 28, 2012)

For this week chapter and beyond:

Lots of talk jutsu. Itachi spills out the beans and tells Sasuke how things really are and how manipulated he was. Sasuke decides to help Itachi defeat Kabuto. However, after seing his brother on the right tracks, Itachi starts to crumble because he can now rest in peace. While holding Sasuke with a tight hug he slowly fades from existence. "Sayonara Sasuke, Im sorry you had to go trough this..."

Sasuke cries and directs his rage towards Kabuto! After arriving to where Kabuto is, the battle starts. Kabuto is no match for the Sauce and he summons Madara to his side in order to fight Sasuke. Anko wakes up and "calls" for help. Sasuke defeats Madara and Kabuto but is on the brink of death. Anko saw Sasuke defeating Madara and helps him get to medic camp.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Feb 28, 2012)

Sasuke: Nii-san, nii-san, I've finally surpassed you!!
Itachi:  OHREALLY?
BITCH PLEASE!

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kuchiyose: Rikodu Sennin!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 28, 2012)

FUCK. Its a zetsu clone people !


----------



## lazer (Feb 28, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> FUCK. Its a zetsu clone people !



I hope your joking, otherwise this laptop is flying out the window!!


----------



## gershwin (Feb 28, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> FUCK. Its a zetsu clone people !



Don`t evoke evil by making evil prophecies


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 28, 2012)

GrieverSoul said:


> For this week chapter and beyond:
> 
> Lots of talk jutsu. Itachi spills out the beans and tells Sasuke how things really are and how manipulated he was. Sasuke decides to help Itachi defeat Kabuto. However, after seing his brother on the right tracks, Itachi starts to crumble because he can now rest in peace. While holding Sasuke with a tight hug he slowly fades from existence. "Sayonara Sasuke, Im sorry you had to go trough this..."
> 
> Sasuke cries and directs his rage towards Kabuto! After arriving to where Kabuto is, the battle starts. Kabuto is no match for the Sauce and he summons Madara to his side in order to fight Sasuke. Anko wakes up and "calls" for help. Sasuke defeats Madara and Kabuto but is on the brink of death. Anko saw Sasuke defeating Madara and helps him get to medic camp.



I dont know about crying. But I think Itachi will talk some sense into Sasuke. ANd make him put off his revenge even more. I actually feel like he will greatly help the alliance. Especially when it comes to defeating Madara.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 28, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> If this turns out to be true then no Itachi vs Sasuke nor Sasuke following Itachi to kill Kabuto.



Yeah it would end with Itachi soloing Kabuto and Sasuke soloing tobi naruto bee gai and kakashi.


----------



## auem (Feb 28, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah it would end with Itachi soloing Kabuto and Sasuke soloing tobi naruto bee gai and kakashi.



you missed bitch-slapping sakura part...


----------



## Klue (Feb 28, 2012)

Not many hours separate us from - what undoubtedly will be - an excellent chapter. Looking forward to quite a bit more Rikudou Madara fapping.

I really want to see those eye jutsu of his. But if he must continue using Shodai's powers, something cool like Chakra absorbing Mokuton would be pretty cool.


----------



## auem (Feb 28, 2012)

shodai's power is still most unique in the manga...we have had multiple sharingans,rinnegans,plenty trollgans(you know what)...but not mokuton(yamoto was given shodai's cell,not got it naturally)...

i wonder if even rikodu had this power...


----------



## Klue (Feb 28, 2012)

auem said:


> shodai's power is still most unique in the manga...we have had multiple sharingans,rinnegans,plenty trollgans(you know what)...but not mokuton(yamoto was given shodai's cell,not got it naturally)...
> 
> i wonder if even rikodu had this power...



At this point, I would be honestly surprised if he didn't possess Shodai's Mokuton Ninjutsu. Although, seeing as he came before Shodai, it would be his Mokuton Ninjutsu.


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Not many hours separate us from - what undoubtedly will be - an excellent chapter. Looking forward to quite a bit more Rikudou Madara fapping.
> 
> I really want to see those eye jutsu of his. But if he must continue using Shodai's powers, something cool like Chakra absorbing Mokuton would be pretty cool.


Instant forests are gonna be hard to top. The battlefield Madara created is beyond awesome. An asteroid surrounded by a hazardous forest in which a giant chakra construct swats Kage to the ground... awesome. 

Power-fapping aside, I hope we get some development from the Uchiha bros this chapter. (Please no end of chapter tease again. >_<)


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 28, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> FUCK. Its a zetsu clone people !



Well, the text: Fate guides them...!!! Hopefully suggests differently. Otherwise, that _is specifically_ there to trick us and nothing more. 

Will Kishi do this to us?


----------



## Addy (Feb 28, 2012)

im gonna feel trolled if itachi vs sasuke didn't show new feats for sasuke and itachi 

im gonna even feel more trolled if sasuke vs itachi didn't happen 

im gonna die of troll-aids if itachi is a mirage or zetsu clone


----------



## lain2501 (Feb 28, 2012)

Addy said:


> im gonna feel trolled if itachi vs sasuke didn't show new feats for sasuke and itachi
> 
> im gonna even feel more trolled if sasuke vs itachi didn't happen
> 
> im gonna die of troll-aids if itachi is a mirage or zetsu clone



Maybe the worst would be :

Sasuke : " ITACHI??!!!", humm impossible, probably a mirage... anyway let's go for Naruto

END...

!!!!


----------



## kingcools (Feb 28, 2012)

worst troll would be them meeting each other and itachi is like "kabuto is that way, right?"
sasuke:"yes, sir, you are correct" and then they move on


----------



## edangs (Feb 28, 2012)

more like

sasuke: "nii-san!!...an edo tensei?....cool! -i'll see you later!" and goes on his way.

itachi: "who was that??"


----------



## Boshoku (Feb 28, 2012)

I want to see Itachi taking on Sasuke, but this time without holding back.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Boshoku said:


> I want to see Itachi taking on Sasuke, but this time without holding back.


Even Sasuke doesn't deserve that level of raped.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Feb 28, 2012)

Boshoku said:


> I want to see Itachi taking on Sasuke, but this time without holding back.



me too.

but i doubt that


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm so exided  

Kishi pleace don't ruin this .


----------



## Si Style (Feb 28, 2012)

Addy said:


> im gonna feel trolled if itachi vs sasuke didn't show new feats for sasuke and itachi
> 
> im gonna even feel more trolled if sasuke vs itachi didn't happen
> 
> im gonna die of troll-aids if itachi is a mirage or zetsu clone



Sasuke and Itachi won't have an all out fight, they will do enough for Sasuke to show Itachi he has his eyes - then they will talk. They've had their fight, Itachi is leaving Sasuke to Naruto. 

Expect a character revelation, not an epic battle. 

Anything else would be anti-climactic and against both their characters' motives.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Even Sasuke doesn't deserve that level of raped.


Sasuke should be more than strong enough to defeat Itachi now-Itachi holding back or not.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 28, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke should be more than strong enough to defeat Itachi now-Itachi holding back or not.



strong enough yes, good enough.. no


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> strong enough yes, good enough.. no


Why not good enough? Sasuke has all the tools to beat Itachi now. Hell, they're equal in speed at least, as well as physical strength, and Sharingan mastery negates any taijutsu advantage either has. And Sasuke's wider variety of ninjutsu on top of having an MS that _doesn't_ cause him visual strain with every use...


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 28, 2012)

INB4 Sasuke saying this;

"Itachi, your an edo-tensei?! IT'S ALL KONOHAS FAULT!" 

Naruto: 

Tobi: 

Bee: 

Itachi: 

Kabuto:


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sasuke: You look familiar. Have I threatened to kill you somewhere before?

Itachi: Yes. And, interestingly enough, I _did_ die.

Sasuke: Mmmm, you're going to have to narrow that down a bit. So...who are you again? My list of people I've threatened is a little too full to remember every single name on it.


----------



## firedragonde (Feb 28, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why not good enough? Sasuke has all the tools to beat Itachi now. Hell, they're equal in speed at least, as well as physical strength, and Sharingan mastery negates any taijutsu advantage either has. And Sasuke's wider variety of ninjutsu on top of having an *MS that doesn't cause him visual strain with every use*...



Hm, whether is this still valid for an Edo Itachi ? If Edo restoring wounds and sh*t, his MS would be like an "cheaper" copy of a EMS...


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 28, 2012)

Perfect chapter would be, a small skirmish between Itachi and Sasuke with Sasuke being clueless of edo zombies and believing Itachi to be an imposter or something.

Then Itachi saying something that will make him believe and inform him about Kabuto, question him about his actions and tell him he needs to protect Konoha.

Sasuke will scream and say they need to pay for what they made him do, Itachi will tell Sasuke he knows nothing and we will get the start of an Itachi flashback of the night the 9 tails attacked and the Uchiha massacre which will blow our minds,

We will see a scene where Minato is training Itachi but is stopped by fugaku, who tells Minato he won't let what happened to Obito happen to his son as well.


----------



## Klue (Feb 28, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Instant forests are gonna be hard to top. The battlefield Madara created is beyond awesome. An asteroid surrounded by a hazardous forest in which a giant chakra construct swats Kage to the ground... awesome.
> 
> Power-fapping aside, I hope we get some development from the Uchiha bros this chapter. (Please no end of chapter tease again. >_<)



I would like to see the Uchiha brothers too, but not if he's going to split time between that and something else.

Much rather focus is given to one plot point for a few chapters at a time. At least a number of interesting developments are happening at once.

So I can't really complain.


----------



## Summers (Feb 28, 2012)

I predict that Itachi just moves on and avoids sasuke, cause a fight and talk would  accomplish nothing.


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Feb 28, 2012)

tsunade counters amaterasu used by madara and starts *one of the biggest shitstorms on this forum. *


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 28, 2012)

i predict itachi will do a unnecessary flip and land near sasuke and ask him "why havent you gone back to konoha"

then some talking

then some shouting

then some tears

then itachi said, if you want to get revenge then let me peacefully die and take care of kabuto you have surpassed me and a tear and he disintegrates

sasuke got ssj5


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 28, 2012)

I think that it's pretty important that Kishimoto had Sasuke noticed Itachi, but not vice versa. 

We've seen Itachi notice Sasuke two times in this manga with his back turned completely to him, but he can't see him in his peripheral? 

I think Sasuke may think it's a mirage, and Itachi never sees him and keeps going.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 28, 2012)

machiavelli2009 said:


> tsunade counters amaterasu used by madara and starts *one of the biggest shitstorms on this forum. *



I'm totally here for that.
B*tch gonna show Madara that the senju are still stronger than the Uchihas


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 28, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I think that it's pretty important that Kishimoto had Sasuke noticed Itachi, but not vice versa.
> 
> We've seen Itachi notice Sasuke two times in this manga with his back turned completely to him, but he can't see him in his peripheral?
> 
> I think Sasuke may think it's a mirage, and Itachi never sees him and keeps going.


This is a good possibility tbh. Naruto can then say Itachi entrusted him with converting Sasuke.. now that he's seen Itachi himself he won't call bullshit on it (eventually).

It's either this and we see Itachi just jumping out of sight with the focus back on Madara vs the gokage only to see Itachi confront Kabuto at the end or we'll get some major Uchiha bros interaction. (Still not sure of the plot function of the latter.)


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 28, 2012)

I hope we get to the Tobi vs Naruto already but I dont have my hopes high on it, possibly we will have to see the conclusion of the Madara fight first or worse Sasuke vs Itachi, the second I will watch it only becuase it will be extremelly pleasurable for me to see the 2 characters I despise the most (mostly due their fanbases) killing each other and see the shitstorm.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2012)

^But they won't fight... You should know that... Neither wants to fight each other.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 28, 2012)

Chibason said:


> ^But they won't fight... You should know that... Neither wants to fight each other.



Sounds like a wishful thinking on your part.. We don't have one clue if they won't fight, but as a matter of fact we do have clues of a possible fight like this sentence Kishi is always insisting on about Itachi saying to kid Sasuke "When you have the same eyes as me, come to me to fight me". That sentence is true now, Sasuke really has physically the same eyes. So now Kishi please, just make this fight between two Susanoos epic. If they do fight, lol @ the shitstorm that's gonna be unleashed in here haha.


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2012)

Itachi is still under the effects of Kotoamatsukami. He doesn't truly have control over his own actions. Sasuke is a threat to Konohagakure and that clashes with Kotoamatsukami. Considering Sasuke's current mindset, he should easily be capable of violence as well, even in the face of his beloved brother. A fight isn't unlikely.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 28, 2012)

Leon said:


> Itachi is still under the effects of Kotoamatsukami. He doesn't truly have control over his own actions. Sasuke is a threat to Konohagakure and that clashes with Kotoamatsukami. Considering Sasuke's current mindset, he should easily be capable of violence as well, even in the face of his beloved brother. A fight isn't unlikely.



Amen to that. Pretty much everything is possible, and certainly seeing Sasuke getting darker by defeating Itachi would be such a beautiful thing to watch .


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2012)

cell47 said:


> Sounds like a wishful thinking on your part..



Why would I wish that they not fight? 

It would be cool to see them fight again, but it wouldn't make sense. 



cell47 said:


> We don't have one clue if they won't fight, but as a matter of fact we do have clues of a possible fight like this sentence Kishi is always insisting on about Itachi saying to kid Sasuke "When you have the same eyes as me, come to me to fight me". That sentence is true now, Sasuke really has physically the same eyes.



He said that before he died, and before they ever fought.... and we all know he was referring to Mangekyou sharingan...



cell47 said:


> So now Kishi please, just make this fight between two Susanoos epic. If they do fight, lol @ the shitstorm that's gonna be unleashed in here haha.



You will get your 2 susano'o battle....when Sasuke fights Madara. 




Leon said:


> Itachi is still under the effects of Kotoamatsukami. He doesn't truly have control over his own actions.



Yes he does. He just has to do make sure his actions serve to protect Konoha. He is *not* being controlled. 



Leon said:


> *Sasuke is a threat to Konohagakure* and that clashes with Kotoamatsukami.



No the hell he isn't. He stated he wouldn't harm any Konoha shinobi. 



Leon said:


> Considering Sasuke's current mindset, he should easily be capable of violence as well, even in the face of his beloved brother. A fight isn't unlikely.



Yeah, except he's doing this partially because of the injustice done to Itachi. Itachi has already stated that he will leave Sasuke to Naruto. 

...I don't think they'll fight...just my opinion though. 

People want to see an Uchiha on Uchiha battle, I get that...I want that as well. 

But, it's much more likely that Sasuke will fight Madara, the Boss Uchiha. 

Him fighting Itachi wouldn't be the right showcase for his EMS...


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 28, 2012)

the most fun part about this weeks chapter is that we have no fucking idea of what will happen between sasuke and itachi.


and btw, i doubt that sasuke doesnt have idea of what edo tensei is, he might at least know how an edo body looks like.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> and btw, i doubt that sasuke doesnt have idea of what edo tensei is, he might at least know how an edo body looks like.



sauce should know quite a bit about edo tensei and how oro used it to attack konoha since he was oro's pupil after all


----------



## Boreas (Feb 28, 2012)

I think no one has told Sasuke about EdoTensei...why? 

The jutsu revives people. Sasuke wants to revive Uchihas. Wouldn't it be tempting for him, even more when he had absorved Orochimaru?  

I thibk it would be cool if now Sasuke snaps for good and goes after Kabuto to force him to use the technique to revive his clan. With which bodies? Konoha's citizens and everyone else that he would blame or try to stop him. it's less homicidal (well, in a way).


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 28, 2012)

Leon said:


> Itachi is still under the effects of Kotoamatsukami. He doesn't truly have control over his own actions. Sasuke is a threat to Konohagakure and that clashes with Kotoamatsukami. Considering Sasuke's current mindset, he should easily be capable of violence as well, even in the face of his beloved brother. A fight isn't unlikely.



Except Sasuke's conveniently sworn off killing Konoha ninja for the time being, so that actually makes him no threat at all to Konoha.


----------



## Yuna (Feb 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Except Sasuke's conveniently sworn off killing Konoha ninja for the time being, so that actually makes him no threat at all to Konoha.


Unless Sasuke tells Itachi that and Itachi's Kotoamatsumaki Genjutsu can be made to believe Sasuke without question, there's no way for Itachi to know that.

Also, Sasuke's current goal is to kill Naruto first and then go for the rest of Konoha, so he's *still* a threat to Konoha. Naruto is a Konohanian and also Konoha's currently strongest Shinobi. If Naruto dies, Sasuke will then go on to slaughter the rest of Konoha. Itachi's Kotoamatsukami won't allow that to happen.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2012)

wonder how mad people will be if their is no sasuke and itachi in the chapter.

i think this will probably just be another set up chapter. and the next should be where the  fighting starts


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Unless Sasuke tells Itachi that and Itachi's Kotoamatsumaki Genjutsu can be made to believe Sasuke without question, there's no way for Itachi to know that.



Lol as if someone could actually lie in front of Itachi's sharingan 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Yuna said:


> Also, Sasuke's current goal is to kill Naruto first and then go for the rest of Konoha, so he's *still* a threat to Konoha. Naruto is a Konohanian and also Konoha's currently strongest Shinobi. If Naruto dies, Sasuke will then go on to slaughter the rest of Konoha. Itachi's Kotoamatsukami won't allow that to happen.



Itachi already told Naruto he would leave Sasuke to him.....

That should tell you that Itachi is not _required_ to fight Sasuke. 

Plus, Itachi has faith in Naruto to stop Sasuke....

Hasn't that been made clear enough?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 28, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Unless Sasuke tells Itachi that and Itachi's Kotoamatsumaki Genjutsu can be made to believe Sasuke without question, there's no way for Itachi to know that.
> 
> Also, Sasuke's current goal is to kill Naruto first and then go for the rest of Konoha, so he's *still* a threat to Konoha. Naruto is a Konohanian and also Konoha's currently strongest Shinobi. If Naruto dies, Sasuke will then go on to slaughter the rest of Konoha. Itachi's Kotoamatsukami won't allow that to happen.



It's pretty obvious to me that Sasuke's vow to not harm any Konoha ninja is to provide a loophole in Kotoamatsukami so Itachi doesn't have to fight him.


----------



## Deadway (Feb 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's pretty obvious to me that Sasuke's vow to not harm any Konoha ninja is to provide a loophole in Kotoamatsukami so Itachi doesn't have to fight him.



Can someone explain this to me? I didn't bother reading the flashbacks and then all of the sudden"you are not a shinobi of konoha, you are not in my promise" and he kills zetsu. What the shit?


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 28, 2012)

machiavelli2009 said:


> tsunade counters amaterasu used by madara and starts *one of the biggest shitstorms on this forum. *



Only if she dodges it. No matter how you look at it, a few crazies are going to come out and say Tsunade = V2 A in speed. A solid counter is possible for tons of characters though, so I say why not?



Deadway said:


> Can someone explain this to me? I didn't bother reading the flashbacks and then all of the sudden"you are not a shinobi of konoha, you are not in my promise" and he kills zetsu. What the shit?



Sasuke will not kill a single Konoha Shinobi until Naruto is dead. This means he can kill Zetsu, who is not included in this promise. This also means he won't activate Koto-whatver, A.K.A protect Konoha. Sasuke is not going after Konoha at the moment, just Naruto. It also probably means he is not going to attack Itachi, and Itachi certainly has no reason to fight Sasuke.

Hope Kishi can create a decent reason for them to fight. However, juggling three fights is something that seems unlikely.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 28, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Can someone explain this to me? I didn't bother reading the flashbacks and then all of the sudden"you are not a shinobi of konoha, you are not in my promise" and he kills zetsu. What the shit?



Sasuke promised Naruto after their last encounter that he wouldn't go after Konoha until he defeated Naruto himself.

Basically until Sasuke defeats Naruto he's promised not to harm any Konoha ninja, and he seems to be adhering to that promise.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm gonna lol if my friend in japan was correct.

Anyhoo, I expect a new development unrelated to the events in the last chapter that will change the course of the war. Just because. Maybe something like real meaningful text from the Konoha 11, or a fodder before she gets elevated to main character status. That's my feel, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Deadway (Feb 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Sasuke promised Naruto after their last encounter that he wouldn't go after Konoha until he defeated Naruto himself.
> 
> Basically until Sasuke defeats Naruto he's promised not to harm any Konoha ninja, and he seems to be adhering to that promise.



Ah, that clears up everything.


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 28, 2012)

As far as Itachi knows, the biggest threat to konoha right now is unquestionably edo-tensei 

in fact Itachi going after Kabuto to finish edo tensei may be already somewhat influenced by koto amatsukami.


----------



## Klue (Feb 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Sasuke promised Naruto after their last encounter that he wouldn't go after Konoha until he defeated Naruto himself.
> 
> Basically until Sasuke defeats Naruto he's promised not to harm any Konoha ninja, and he seems to be adhering to that promise.



So basically, there is a good chance that we won't see the Uchiha brothers throw down, one final time.

Oh well.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Feb 28, 2012)

harurisu said:


> I'm totally here for that.
> B*tch gonna show Madara that the senju are still stronger than the Uchihas



 What kinda pot are you smoking?


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> So basically, there is a good chance that we won't see the Uchiha brothers throw down, one final time.
> 
> Oh well.



Itachi hasn't been a Konoha ninja in years so there is still some hope.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 28, 2012)

Boreas said:


> I think no one has told Sasuke about EdoTensei...why?
> 
> The jutsu revives people. Sasuke wants to revive Uchihas. Wouldn't it be tempting for him, even more when he had absorved Orochimaru?



Who would tell him? He didn't even know there was a war going on, and probably still doesn't know the full extent of it. As far as he knows, Kabuto is still some ponytailed nerd who is butthurt because his teacher liked Sasuke more than him. 

If you're just talking about ET in general, Sasuke has already explained what he means about reviving the Uchiha, and it has absolutely nothing to do with bringing people back from the dead, or even to do with the individuals of the clan.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 28, 2012)

I found this random naruto spoiler at this random site. Not sure if I should post it. It seems fake?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> So basically, there is a good chance that we won't see the Uchiha brothers throw down, one final time.
> 
> Oh well.



They already had their big smackdown, is there really any point in seeing round 2?



BringerOfChaos said:


> I found this random naruto spoiler at this random site. Not sure if I should post it. It seems fake?



Don't trust random spoilers from random sites, they are never legit.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 28, 2012)

Your right. Just used google translate. It seems real legit but its broken English meaning it must be fake?


----------



## Trance Kuja (Feb 28, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Your right. Just used google translate. It seems real legit but its broken English meaning it must be fake?



Post it for the lulz.  You never know, it might be accurate.  More than likely, it'll be entertaining for a little bit, though.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Your right. Just used google translate. It seems real legit but its broken English meaning it must be fake?



Not necessarily, I've seen Google translate spit out horrendous translations for real spoilers.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 28, 2012)

actually, the more wrong, the better


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Feb 28, 2012)

I can almost taste the Uchiha next chapter.
Jesus is doing back flips for this chapter.
The whole world is on edge for this chapter.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 28, 2012)

The spoiler is believable. But I get a fake vibe off of it. But anyway here. Its one of those short ones.


イタチ はサスケを無視して進行中で保持します
サスケは、次の
係留ロープは、スポットの森林を破壊する
メイはスサノオの穴を作る
スポット攻撃から皆を保存
土が死ぬ


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> The spoiler is believable. But I get a fake vibe off of it. But anyway here. Its one of those short ones.
> 
> 
> イタチ はサスケを無視して進行中で保持します
> ...



It does seem pretty believable though I certainly don't want it to turn out to be true.


----------



## Grimzilla (Feb 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It does seem pretty believable though I certainly don't want it to turn out to be true.



Can you guys just translate it for us already?


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 28, 2012)

I predict that there will eventually be spoilers...and a chapter as well. The chapter will have words and things (you know - stuff) that was described in the spoilers.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 28, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> I predict that there will eventually be spoilers...and a chapter as well. The chapter will have words and things (you know - stuff) that was described in the spoilers.




For that there will be no spoilers. And the chapter will not have words or stuff


----------



## misobombin (Feb 28, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> The spoiler is believable. But I get a fake vibe off of it. But anyway here. Its one of those short ones.
> 
> 
> イタチ はサスケを無視して進行中で保持します
> ...



Weasel holds in progress to ignore Sasuke
Sasuke, the following
Mooring rope is to destroy the forests of the spot
Mei makes a hole in the Susano
Save everyone from the attack spot
Sat die


yoton>susanoo?


----------



## Bringer (Feb 28, 2012)

*Save everyone from the attack spot*

When I translated that I did not pay attention. So there saying Madara saves them from an attack..........


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 28, 2012)

sasuke was able to defend from yoton with simple bones , but who knows, perhaps its a different jutsu.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone knows who Sat and Mooring rope is?


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 28, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> For that there will be no spoilers. And the chapter will not have words or stuff



FUUUUU  



doppelganger said:


> Such insight.



Iknowright!


----------



## misobombin (Feb 28, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Save everyone from the attack spot*
> 
> When I translated that I did not pay attention. So there saying Madara saves them from an attack..........



maybe it means mei saves them from an attack of madara's. but google translate is so damn weird. and those spoilers are probably fake.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2012)

mooring rope =tsunade

つなで


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

Chibason said:


> mooring rope =tsunade
> 
> つなで



>Tsunade being useful in a non-healer role

What alternate reality have I walked into?


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> >Tsunade being useful in a non-healer role
> 
> What alternate reality have I walked into?



But, in a way, it would make sense that she could deal with the Senju wood....

*Edit: *



> Weasel holds in progress to ignore Sasuke
> 
> Sasuke, the following



^Also, I called that shit so hard 

Itachi keeps moving and Sasuke follows!

inb4fakespoiler


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 28, 2012)

Tsunade destroying the forest? 
The spoiler is most likely fake, but I wouldn't be mad at that.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 28, 2012)

Chibason said:


> But, in a way, it would make sense that she could deal with the Senju wood....



 

I love Tsunade; even with splinters.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> The spoiler is most likely fake, but I wouldn't be mad at that.



That's what I thought initially....but it actually seems like it could be real. 

@Doppelganger- No, I couldn't figure that one out ...

But, by process of elimination, we know it isn't Tsunade or Mei

I bet it's Oonoki


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 28, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> Thank you. Does anyone know who Sat is?



Stupid ass Tsunade. 



Chibason said:


> That's what I thought initially....but it actually seems like it could be real.
> 
> @Doppelganger- No, I couldn't figure that one out ...
> 
> ...



Yeah, Onoki's time is probably up. I don't see the point in killing him off though. I never really did.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 28, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Stupid ass Tsunade.



Hey - whoa now!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 28, 2012)

Fake spoiler has the two female kages doing relevant things.  

Tsunade stands a minor chance but Mei has been a total joke so far. The person who wrote that hasn't seemed to have picked up on Kishi's female-treatment.


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 28, 2012)

Sat is Oonoki. The kanji is "earth."


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> Sat is Oonoki. The kanji is "earth."



Ok then...so that fits as well. 

@Pika- You're right about that....

but, maybe Kishi decided to throw some action towards the ladies for a change


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Fake spoiler has the two female kages doing relevant things.
> 
> Tsunade stands a minor chance but Mei has been a total joke so far. The person who wrote that hasn't seemed to have picked up on Kishi's female-treatment.


what about madara's sexy no jutsu


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh God, Kishi will troll them so hard if it's true.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 28, 2012)

Mooring rope is Tsunade!

This better be real 

Tsunade feats.

INB4 its either fake or she destroys the forest with medical ninjutsu :sanji


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 28, 2012)

Hope its fake.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what about madara's sexy no jutsu



We won't discuss that in public. 

I'm waiting for Kishi to say he invented it. Madara's hair gives it away.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 28, 2012)

I wonder. 

I am still curious on where it says 

Save everyone from the attack spot

Spot is Madara. Does Madara save them? I am going to experiment with google translate right now. By putting the kages in front of the thing and seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 28, 2012)

if i waited all this week to see tsunade i will pluck my eyes out


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 28, 2012)

The 2 women kages do something relevant to the plot/fight/manga?

Yes , time to get my 50 bucks that I lost a year and a half ago when I made that bet


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> We won't discuss that in public.
> 
> I'm waiting for Kishi to say he invented it. Madara's hair gives it away.






i think that if the uchihas were females i would turn lesbian for them.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 28, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> INB4 its either fake or she destroys the forest with medical ninjutsu :sanji



That'd suck. Then again, a large punch would be something everyone would expect. 

I am a bit confused, because the forest isn't even a threat at the moment. Maybe he uses the tech again or something.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 28, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> If Ōnoki is to die, someone else has to take his place as leader in this fight. _A_ is worthless at long range and Gaara suffered from overexposure recently, so why not one with a skirt for a change.
> ...Then again, this is Kishi we are talking about. :sanji



Should/would be Tsunade. Mei has received the least attention of all the Kages and hasn't even had any motivational speeches. Kishi just needed a Mizukage, figured it should be a girl to even the playing field so he gave her some lipstick and kinky cougar lines, and stopped caring past that. 

Tsunade as a Senju should at least land a hit. Even if it's a slap across his face for having a creepy obsession with her grandfather. 



Jeαnne said:


> i think that if the uchihas were females i would turn lesbian for them.



I have a Madara x fem!Madara fanart somewhere...


----------



## Bringer (Feb 28, 2012)

*@Frawstbite*

Tsunade forest buster punch? Better then nothing! I will take it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 28, 2012)

Wait.

Madara _already_ burned his own forest down last week. What's he going to do? Make a fourth one now? Come on, pseudo-spoiler man...


----------



## Bringer (Feb 28, 2012)

Who ever made this spoiler is getting my hopes up. Mei and Tsunade doing something...whats the word....that causes damage!

PLEASE LET THIS BE TRUE!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wait.
> 
> Madara _already_ burned his own forest down last week. What's he going to do? Make a fourth one now? Come on, pseudo-spoiler man...


madara needs to go fight more worthy opponents, the kages are a waste of time


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wait.
> 
> Madara _already_ burned his own forest down last week. What's he going to do? Make a fourth one now? Come on, pseudo-spoiler man...



Madara must love spamming his forest jutsu, all that time being raped by Senju wood must have pissed him off.  Now that he's the one using it I'm sure that he can't resist spamming it.


----------



## Klue (Feb 28, 2012)

Tsunade feats?

Fake!


----------



## Bringer (Feb 28, 2012)

*@Klue*


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Tsunade kicking ass? I'm all or it.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, I've always felt Tsunade was the strongest of all living kages, it's just that she hasn't really had the opportunity to show it. Hokages are always epic, always. So, just as other Hokages have seemingly had their moments, she deserves to have hers.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

No, Hiruzen deserves to have his. 

And not that old sack of shit, but the prime version. Fuck the pure/impure world nonsense. Revive Hiruzen, perform some mumbo-jumbo to return him to his prime state and let the good times commence.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

lets discuss something interesting:

if madara's susanoo has legs, will kishi draw its butt? or its penis?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

The cynicism regarding girls in this manga knows now bounds I see.

I sure hope that spoiler is true. The manga could do with some decent girl-on-girl action for once.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope it is fake because its another week of losing the Tobi fight, on the other hand if Tsunade outclass the other Kages, oh the shitstorm, the fucking shitstorm 

And if she hurts Madara oooooooooh boy


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> Susanoo is probably like a Ken doll.


maybe 


i think that kishi was avoiding to draw the legs first because he didnt know wtf he should do.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> lets discuss something interesting:
> 
> if madara's susanoo has legs, will kishi draw its butt? or its penis?


Where would it stick it? In a female susanoo? Maybe susanoo is female for girls. But Itachi had to go kill all the Uchiha ladies so we will never know the answer. 



I wouldn't be surprised if had something that wasn't battle-orientated this week. You know, something interesting.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

The penis will shoot the sharingan version of Bijuu Dama obviously


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Where would it stick it? In a female susanoo? Maybe susanoo is female for girls. But Itachi had to go kill all the Uchiha ladies so we will never know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if had something that wasn't battle-orientated this week. You know, something interesting.


well i dont know about the other susanoo's but madara's probably had some fun with kyuubi .



yeah i am hoping for a chapter with a huge revelation.




Orochibuto said:


> The penis will shoot the sharingan version of Bijuu Dama obviously



cannot unimagine


----------



## vered (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tsunade feats?
> 
> Fake!



awesome sig you have there 
cant wait for this chapter with the encounter of Itachi and Sasuke.
i hope for more Madara/kages action.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> It's a Japanese humanoid thingy, it's not like anyone would be able to see it anyway.


, well itachi's seemed pretty human, it looked sexy naked.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

vered said:


> awesome sig you have there


What are you talking about? ASL pics show how lame one is.



> cant wait for this chapter with the encounter of Itachi and Sasuke.
> i hope for more Madara/kages action.


Don't get your hopes up, the manga is likely going to switch to the Konoha 11.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

vered said:


> awesome sig you have there
> cant wait for this chapter with the encounter of Itachi and Sasuke.
> i hope for more Madara/kages action.



I'm expecting Itachi and Sasuke to take up the entire chapter, but hoping for Madara vs the Kages.

And thanks, vered-sama.


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

OP got spoilers..i hope T will post naruto spoiler too...


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

auem said:


> OP got spoilers..i hope T will post naruto spoiler too...


ohh thats good 


kinda early no?



doppelganger said:


> That's high praise, coming from a Brazilian.



why


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

I bet Jeanne is all Madara es best, es numero uno en Brasil.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

auem said:


> OP got spoilers..i hope T will post naruto spoiler too...


T hardly ever posts Naruto spoilers. I'm waiting for Ohana-chan desu.





Seraphiel said:


> I bet Jeanne is all Madara es best, es numero uno.


I'm not surprised. Jeanne is the oldest active Uchiha fan on the board.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> T hardly ever posts Naruto spoilers. I'm waiting for Ohana-chan desu.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised. Jeanne is the oldest active Uchiha fan on the board.


well, last week T posted naruto spoilers...


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> T hardly ever posts Naruto spoilers. I'm waiting for Ohana-chan desu.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised. Jeanne is the oldest active Uchiha fan on the board.



Everyone should be Madara fans ;D The world would be a better place. And T posted spoilers last week.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> T posted spoilers last week.


That's an exception. 

Besides, I was having fun on holidays by the beach last week.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

I am a Tsunade fan. My second most favorite character is a tie between Negi and Hinata.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> Because you're a bunch of freaks. Your 6's are dimes anywhere else.






Golden Circle said:


> I'm not surprised. Jeanne is the oldest active Uchiha fan on the board.



i miss UG days 


btw better we stop with the off-topic or we will all get to the old UG days pretty fast, and the last thing i want is to get banned for derailing the predictions thread this week .


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well, last week T posted naruto spoilers...



How long after posting OP's spoilers?

Hope he post soon - can't wait to hear something awesome about Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> How long after posting OP's spoilers?
> 
> Hope he post soon - can't wait to hear something awesome about Madara.


well last week OP wasnt released right? but it was around this time.


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

could it be T?

895 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2012/02/29(水) 15:00:04.47 ID:Wz//GEPj0
    サスケがイタチを見つけ呼び止め追いかけるもイタチは今は止まれないと言いながら会話
    スサノオで攻撃するもスサノオで跳ね返される。
    サスケはただの弟の感じで話しかけてる。色々質問してた。


    柱間は印を結ばず回復できすべての術がけた違いな最強の忍者
    穢土マダラは標的を柱間の子孫である綱手にロックオン

    綱手も引かず火の意思を舐めるなよと腕を捲くった所で

    次週


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

i think it is T..


----------



## geG (Feb 29, 2012)

Posters on 2ch say it's T


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 29, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke talk??


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i miss UG days


So do I. 



Jeαnne said:


> well last week OP wasnt released right? but it was around this time.


I don't follow OP. I read about 200 chapters it wasn't my cup of tea. That said, it does have its moments; Oda draws more funny panels than Kishi for instance.



> btw better we stop with the off-topic or we will all get to the old UG days pretty fast, and the last thing i want is to get banned for derailing the predictions thread this week .


Hopefully we get something more interesting than the usual jutsu spam that most battles end up turning into.


----------



## Summers (Feb 29, 2012)

I predict more flashback making it look like Ooniki is going to die, and Tsunade soloing. The focus seems to be leaving Tobi v Naruto and Co. The Itachi-sasuke thing is just fan-service, and will be brushed away or worse prolonged nothingness.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke talking is wonderful.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Fuck yes, spoilers. Anything on Madara?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> So do I.



T_T




omg is it really T? so itachi and sasuke will talk?


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, Itachi and Sasuke - something about Susanoo vs Susanoo? Onoki, Tsunade and Edo Madara, all mentioned.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol @ Susanoo vs Susanoo already.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 29, 2012)

itachi asks sasuke why is he so weak

sasuke gives him the wtf face

itachi points to his chest and repeats the question.

thats why he ignored him.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

> Yes, Itachi and Sasuke - something about Susanoo vs Susanoo?



The possible start of a fight?  Should be really interesting.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 29, 2012)

> Susanoo vs Susanoo



lol i knew this fight would be as awful as their last one


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

oh man it will be awesome


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> itachi asks sasuke why is he so weak
> 
> sasuke gives him the wtf face
> 
> ...



lmao no way the first thing itachi says to sauske is "why are you so weak?"

that's too trollish


----------



## geG (Feb 29, 2012)

Argh the wording on some of the spoiler is really weird.

Yeah there's some Susanoo vs Susanoo but it doesn't make clear who's attacking whom. Also Madara seems to be focusing his attacks on Tsunade since she's Hashirama's descendant.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade preachin' about the Will of Fire to Madara.

_<Madara> zzZZzzzzZzzzzzz
<Mei> Excellent strategy, Tsunade-sama!_


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's the excite.jp trans if it means anything:


> 895  : -- Please Expect Next the Namelessness's Les -- :2012/02/29 (Wed.) 15:00:04.47 ID:Wz//GEPj0
> Sasuke finds and call tos a weasel to stop -- also pursuing -- while saying that the weasel cannot stop now -- conversation
> It is rebounded by も スサノオ attacked by スサノオ.
> Sasuke is addressing by a free younger brother's touch.
> ...


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> oh man it will be awesome



We're going to get wonderful wonderful MS and EMS spam.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 29, 2012)

this is the fight where the yatta shield and sword gets given to sasuke.. this is the power up you guys wanted no?


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> T_T
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems so..give me some +rep for so quick....


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

So no fighting between Madara and the Kages? Eh! Don't break my balls Kishi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

i dont think they will fight, its just the right way for the two of them to say hi to each other.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Madara again.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

So by the looks of it.

Sasuke and Itachi take up 1-6 pages

Then a Onoki flashback that takes 4 pages

And Tsunade takes up the rest of the chapter!

Thats how it seems to me from the spoilers.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Geg said:


> Also Madara seems to be focusing his attacks on Tsunade since she's Hashirama's descendant.



Heh, poor Tsunade.


----------



## vered (Feb 29, 2012)

susanoo vs susanoo?
and Madara vs Tsunade?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Here's the excite.jp trans if it means anything:



Lol wtf just happened?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

looks like kotoamatsumaki will make itachi attack sasuke


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

itachi showing sasuke that his heart is actually weak...!!!....itachi..


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Never mind, Tsunade vs Madara. Did he start attacking her after she spewed that Will of Fire nonsense? Or did he know who she was beforehand?

Hopefully the chapter ended with the Kages vs Madara. Full chapter between the six next week.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 29, 2012)

WaiT Madara vs Tsunade ? We'll finally see her fighting ?


YASSSS


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade better get one feat. Heck im okay with an evasion feat at least!

Give her something that can make her decent in the BD!


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't make heads or tails of that spoiler trans, but I'm guessing the "between pillars" bits are Hashirama referrences.

It's hard to tell if Itachi even acknowledges Sasuke.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 29, 2012)

tsunade gonna remark about the will of the fire towards madara..


its the worst derogatory set of words in madara eyes


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

man, tsunade will _ask_ for madara to kill her if she really talk about will of fire


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

Why do I have a feeling Tsunade will be last Kage standing.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 29, 2012)

There was definitely something about Susano'o vs. Susano'o. What a crazy matchup.

Sasuke has more total offensive power with his Enton manipulation but Itachi's Totsuka could give him the advantage in a 1 on 1 vs. a powerful enemy.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 29, 2012)

So there fighting is confirmed well it was kind of obvious because of Kotoamatsukami.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> Lol wtf just happened?


Itachi and Sasuke have a little talk.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 29, 2012)

Saying that shit will be like spitting acid on him, I can understand all the grudge that he has towards hashirama's legacy and Mito for dumping him for Hashirama lol.

Sweet vengeance, slaying the last of Hashirama's descendants.


Mei still has a strong plotshield because it's the only kage with no flashback nor anything like that so that means that kishi will do it later on, he will show a crapload of kirigakure. With mangetsu, yagura and all that stuff.

he better, you better do it man, dont let us down. ;_;


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Never mind, Tsunade vs Madara. Did he start attacking her after she spewed that Will of Fire nonsense? Or did he know who she was beforehand?



He probably says some mildly homoerotic Hashirama stuff again.  Poor Tsunade.


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 29, 2012)

seems both tsunade and itachi are lecturing sauske and madara about love and kindness.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

> Sasuke finds and call tos a weasel to stop -- also pursuing -- while saying that the weasel cannot stop now -- conversation
> It is rebounded by も スサノオ attacked by スサノオ.
> *Sasuke is addressing by a free younger brother's touch.*
> Many things were asked.



am i the only one that thought that this sounded wrong


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh shit Sasuke is actually gonna solo Itachi.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> tsunade gonna remark about the will of the fire towards madara..
> 
> 
> its the worst derogatory set of words in madara eyes



Hopefully he'll just kill her.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 29, 2012)

whelp time for sleep and wake up to some manga time..

but the reason why itachi ignored sasuke is because sasuke lost his way/heart.


ja ne~


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Oh shit Sasuke is actually gonna solo Itachi.



it was bound to happen


:'(


----------



## vered (Feb 29, 2012)

awesome more madara action.


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

fighting started already..that's a bit anti-climax....


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Marsala said:


> There was definitely something about Susano'o vs. Susano'o. What a crazy matchup.
> 
> Sasuke has more total offensive power with his Enton manipulation but Itachi's Totsuka could give him the advantage in a 1 on 1 vs. a powerful enemy.



Should be a really interesting fight regardless of the outcome.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't care of Tsunade dies now, as long as she gets new AMAZING jutsus and an amazing fight that will shut all the hater's mouth.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

No Tobi or Naruto?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So there fighting is confirmed well it was kind of obvious because of Kotoamatsukami.


Don't put it all down to kotoamatsukami. Itachi didn't bat an eyelid the last time he had to fight Sasuke, and from the looks of it he isn't holding anything back now.

I wonder how many lies of Tobi are going to be overturned this week. Oh boy, the truth will finally be out.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 29, 2012)

Itachi can't die. Unless Sasuke has a sealing jutsu and he uses it on Itachi, he won't permanently defeat him.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No Tobi or Naruto?



Eh! You want to go back to that now of all times?


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Don't put it all down to kotoamatsukami. Itachi didn't bat an eyelid the last time he had to fight Sasuke, and from the looks of it he isn't holding anything back now.
> 
> I wonder how many lies of Tobi are going to be overturned this week. Oh boy, the truth will finally be out.



The only real one? That he didn't attack Konoha. Everything else fits kekekek


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

harurisu said:


> I don't care of Tsunade dies now, as long as she gets new AMAZING jutsus and an amazing fight that will shut all the hater's mouth.



An amazing fight might be too much to hope for.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

i wonder what kind of questions and answers we will get...


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 29, 2012)

sasuke probably thought somebody tryna clone itachi or someshit and attacks him. theres no way itachi is fighting him because of the effects of koto. no fucking way.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 29, 2012)

Susano'o vs. Susano'o, eh?

I can already see myself getting a new set out of this ordeal. 

EDIT: I know exactly the song I would use for it, too.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> sasuke probably thought somebody tryna clone itachi or someshit and attacks him. theres no way itachi is fighting him because of the effects of koto. no fucking wa



They are already fighting ;D


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 29, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Itachi can't die. Unless Sasuke has a sealing jutsu and he uses it on Itachi, he won't permanently defeat him.


He can just cover him with Amaterasu once his chakra is out immobilizing him.

Also we don't know what the EMS gives could be a sealing technique.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> The only real one? That he didn't attack Konoha. Everything else fits kekekek


It was esentially the same story from two different perspectives: Itachi wanted to protect Sasuke, while Tobi wanted to convert him. The truth is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 29, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Susano'o vs. Susano'o, eh?
> 
> I can already see myself getting a new set out of this ordeal.



Iknowright? Susanoo


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Susano'o vs. Susano'o, eh?
> 
> I can already see myself getting a new set out of this ordeal.
> 
> EDIT: I know exactly the song I would use for it, too.



Dude, I never want to see Susanoo again after this.


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

now it is upto MS to show us some pic...

it must be very heated talk between sasuke and itachi so as to start fighting so quickly..


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> They are already fighting ;D



yeah i can see that but im saying i dont think it got to do with koto's effects "protect konoha"


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I can already see myself getting a new set out of this ordeal.
> 
> EDIT: I know exactly the song I would use for it, too.


You do know that every Naruto set looks like every other Naruto set, right?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Eh! You want to go back to that now of all times?



It's much better than Itachi vs Sasuke


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

Clear translation!


Sasuke notices Itachi, calls out for him to stop, and chases him. Itachi says he can’t stop

There’s an attack by one of them with Susano’o (I’m guessing Sasuke) which is deflected by Susano’o.

Sasuke talks just like a little brother. He asks a lot of questions.

Madara wants to call into question Hashirama’s status as the stronger ninja. (?)

Targeting Hashirama’s descendants, Edo-Madara locks onto Tsunade as a target.

Tsunade tells him not to make light of the Will of Fire as she winds up her arms.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> yeah i can see that but im saying i dont think it got to do with koto's effects "protect konoha"



Hammer smashes the nail on the head. He won't stop because he can't stop.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 29, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> He can just cover him with Amaterasu once his chakra is out immobilizing him.
> 
> Also we don't know what the EMS gives could be a sealing technique.



Itachi can put out the flames of Amaterasu. His Susano'o might be able to smother or seal the flames, too.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 29, 2012)

auem said:


> now it is upto MS to show us some pic...
> 
> it must be very heated talk between sasuke and itachi so as to start fighting so quickly..


From the new translation it doesn't appear that way  more like Itachi was ignoring him so Sasuke probably got mad and forced him too stop.



Marsala said:


> Itachi can put out the flames of Amaterasu. His Susano'o might be able to smother or seal the flames, too.


I doubt it, which is why I mentioned the part about his chakra running out.

But I think this fight won't last very long when Itachi explains that Kabuto did this to him and he follows Itachi to kill him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

and so looks like itachi wont answer sasuke


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh boy. Itachi vs Sasuke finally the manga returns when it was at its peak.



Gilgamesh said:


> It's much better than Itachi vs Sasuke


SHUT YOUR MOUTH!


----------



## Hexa (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think Koto Amatsukami is so strict.  Itachi earnestly believes that Naruto will save Sasuke, thus preventing Sasuke from harming Konoha.  And his current task, stopping Edo Tensei, is a way to protect Konoha.


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> They are already fighting ;D



how much of JPreview have you seen already..?!
give us some...


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Clear translation!
> 
> 
> Sasuke notices Itachi, calls out for him to stop, and chases him. Itachi says he can?t stop
> ...



ah this makes more sense


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

auem said:


> how much of JPreview have you seen already..?!
> give us some...



The people I was friends on the staff(MS) are no longer there so I can't see anything anymore :/


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 29, 2012)

there isn't much fighting going on.

from what i understood, Sasuke just follows Itachi around asking questions.


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> From the new translation it doesn't appear that way  more like Itachi was ignoring him so Sasuke probably got mad and forced him too stop.
> 
> I doubt it, which is why I mentioned the part about his chakra running out.
> 
> But I think this fight won't last very long when Itachi explains that Kabuto did this to him and he follows Itachi to kill him.



yup..now it is making sense...


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Dude, I never want to see Susanoo again after this.



Well sucks for you I guess, because now even Naruto has it. 





Golden Circle said:


> You do know that every Naruto set looks like every other Naruto set, right?



You do know that I don't give a shit, because this is SUSANO'O VS. SUSANO'O, right?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Don't put it all down to kotoamatsukami. Itachi didn't bat an eyelid the last time he had to fight Sasuke, and from the looks of it he isn't holding anything back now.
> 
> I wonder how many lies of Tobi are going to be overturned this week. Oh boy, the truth will finally be out.



...?

What does this have to do with Tobi?


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

> Tsunade tells him not to make light of the Will of Fire as she winds up her arms.



Ho boy, Tsunade is going to get smacked around.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Oh boy. Itachi vs Sasuke finally the manga returns when it was at its peak.



feels good man


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 29, 2012)

susanoo vs susanoo can be interesting, itachi had legendary items to keep up with sauce

we will see how strong yata shield and test its ability against amaterasu
I think somehow itachi will 'move on' and sasuke will inherited those weapons


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

> Tsunade tells him not to make light of the Will of Fire as she winds up her arms.


GO TSUNADE! 




T-Bag said:


> ah this makes more sense


It's from the spoiler thread, just fyi.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

Spoilers say Tsunade makes some sort of fighting stance. That will be my new set. Well he said she was winding up her arms?


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ho boy, Tsunade is going to get smacked around.



 .


----------



## santanico (Feb 29, 2012)

Sasuke/itachi action? Me like


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

i bet that sasuke will look cute this chapter acting like itachi's otouto


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ho boy, Tsunade is going to get smacked around.



Don't make light of the will of fire. It grants PNJ, It's like destiny draw on yugioh.

Madara will trip over a rock or something.

Either that or we are about to see the biggest power up we have ever seen.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm gonna laugh if Madara actually gets stopped by tsunade by some epic trolling.

edit: What Frawst said.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 29, 2012)

> Hashirama was the ultimate ninja who could regenerate and perform unparalleled jutsu without performing seals



Oh boy 



> Oh boy. Itachi vs Sasuke finally the manga returns when it was at its peak



Nope that was when it was at it's worst


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> GO TSUNADE!
> 
> 
> It's from the spoiler thread, just fyi.



She'll deliver one good hit, before getting completely wiped off of the map. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> feels good man


i know rite?

I wonder if we will get a telegrams picture out of this like last time.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade will probably die soon.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Don't make light of the will of fire. It grants PNJ, It's like destiny draw on yugioh.
> 
> Madara will trip over a rock or something.
> 
> Either that or we are about to see the biggest power up we have ever seen.


....


this will of fire thing surely worries me


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

If that happens I will drink madara fanboys tears and roll around in the shitstorm


----------



## Gunners (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol at Itachi ignoring Sasuke.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 29, 2012)

"Don't underestimate the will of fire"   

God>Will of fire. Can't wait for Madara to put her in her place next chapter.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Geg said:
			
		

> Hashirama was the ultimate ninja who could regenerate and perform unparalleled jutsu without performing seals



Holy shit. 

Hope this point sticks.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Poor Madara. He hasn't caught up with the times.

"Must prove I'm stronger than Hashirama. "

"Oh wait he's dead. "

"Maybe if I beat his descendant..."

Note to Madara: Tsunade's a chick in Kishi's manga.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Nope that was when it was at it's worst



Jesus Christ Gilgamesh, stop trolling. We know you hate Itachi because he stacks more paper and gets more hoes; we get it already.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade will do alright. 

 

She's got to be badass...and if not, she's supposed to be able to dodge attacks like a real mother


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> "Don't underestimate the will of fire"
> 
> God>Will of fire. Can't wait for Madara to put her in her place next chapter.



Kishi latest interview said the manga is coming to a end.

There are three big fights happening. and konaha 11 running around.


If Madara beats the Kages where would he fit in the manga. Face it Tsunade beats him


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> She'll deliver one good hit, before getting completely wiped off of the map. Can't wait to see it.


Ever the master of sarcasm I see? 



Dokiz1 said:


> Tsunade will probably die soon.


You're too pessimistic.


----------



## vered (Feb 29, 2012)

hashirama was truly strong.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Wait did anyone just realize that as soon as someone (Oonoki) was about to die, Madara directed his attention to someone else?



Madara is either still dicking around or Kishi is the biggest coward ever.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Jesus Christ Gilgamesh, stop trolling. We know you hate Itachi because he stacks more paper and gets more hoes; we get it already.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Nikushimi again.


----------



## Brian (Feb 29, 2012)

Hashirama can stroke his wood without using his hands


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

so this explains why we didnt see much when he was an edo, one of his main abilities was to be like an edo while he was alive in the first place


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 29, 2012)

> Jesus Christ Gilgamesh, stop trolling. We know you hate Itachi because he stacks more paper and gets more hoes; we get it already.



What's it like having such a shit life you have to live vicariously through a bit of ink on paper Niku?


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wait did anyone just realize that as soon as someone (Oonoki) was about to die, Madara directed his attention to someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Madara is either still dicking around or Kishi is the biggest coward ever.



Madara is simply dicking around - he doesn't want the fun to end too quickly now.


----------



## vered (Feb 29, 2012)

probably his body power is so strong that he can heal himself?similar to oro?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Poor Madara. He hasn't caught up with the times.
> 
> "Must prove I'm stronger than Hashirama. "
> 
> ...




i found that shit funny, wanting to kill tsunade instead since hashish wasnt around, to prove his superiority


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

vered said:


> probably his body power is so strong that he can heal himself?similar to oro?



Super life energy, regenerate from wood/plants?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Sigh...... another week without the Tobi and Naruto fight.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 29, 2012)

Wonder which outcome would spawn the bigger shitstorm:

Edo Itachi beating EMS Sasuke, or Tsunade beating Edo Hashiramadara?


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

i never lost my trust in tsunade hime...finally my time of joy is coming..

how did madara know that shodai is tsunade's granpa..?
he must had heard about her when he alive but hiding from the world...


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 29, 2012)

And the shit storm begins. Not once. But twice. Thank you kishi


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Kishi latest interview said the manga is coming to a end.
> 
> There are three big fights happening. and konaha 11 running around.
> 
> ...


Nah. I think it goes either one of two ways honestly.

Either Tobi dies, Madara summons Kabuto when Itachi/Sasuke arrive Madara breaks out of edo tensei at some point.

Or somehow in the end it ends up being Madara and Tobi vs Sasuke and Naruto I just don't see Madara dieing.

If anyone kills Madara the last person it will be is trash like Tsunade.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade is not even serious in the fight.

Katsuyu is not there.

Also Tsunade did not take off her jacket like she did in part 1. When she does that then shit will get serious.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i bet that sasuke will look cute this chapter acting like itachi's otouto



Cute Sasuke. 



Frawstbite said:


> Don't make light of the will of fire. It grants PNJ, It's like destiny draw on yugioh.
> 
> Madara will trip over a rock or something.
> 
> Either that or we are about to see the biggest power up we have ever seen.



The Will of Fire won't help her. 



Klue said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Hope this point sticks.



Same here, it's a massively hax ability.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Wonder which outcome would spawn the bigger shitstorm:
> 
> Edo Itachi beating EMS Sasuke, or Tsunade beating Edo Hashiramadara?



Sasuke is soloing Itachi ;D


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

tsunade's ultimate form will be related to her boobs, you heard it here first


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Sigh...... another week without the Tobi and Naruto fight.



they talk to much man, nothing interesting to see in them. all i see is blah blah blah. madara gets straight down to business, gotta give respects to that


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 29, 2012)

So, it looks like Tsunade is FINALLY going to get her chance to shine (at least once) next chapter...interesting.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 29, 2012)

so Kishi wasted few panels on Tsunade.....


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

I would  if Tsunade beats Madara. But I wouldnt want it, being edo tensei part of his power, every feat edo madara gets, is amping Kabuto's strenght.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 29, 2012)

Since the Sasuke vs. Itachi is official.... Hopefully Sasuke put's Itachi Susano in a head lock, with his own...


----------



## TNPS1984 (Feb 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Kishi latest interview said the manga is coming to a end.
> 
> There are three big fights happening. and konaha 11 running around.
> 
> ...



Which interview? I don't remember Kishi mentioned manga is ending soon. Can you provide a link?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol did Itachi just decide to keep running?

The Uchiha art of run at it's finest.

Epic


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> If Madara beats the Kages where would he fit in the manga. Face it Tsunade beats him



Itachi has to end edo tensei with good reason. My guess? It's when Madara is about to clean up.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Nah. I think it goes either one of two ways honestly.
> 
> Either Tobi dies, Madara summons Kabuto when Itachi/Sasuke arrive Madara breaks out of edo tensei at some point.
> 
> ...



Why? Tsunade is 1/3 Senju,1/3 Uzamaki,and 1/3 something else. 

We will see. Cant wait to troll in the battledome and drink Madara fan boy tears and roll around in the shitstorm


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> And the shit storm begins. Not once. But twice. Thank you kishi



From what, exactly? Madara trying to surpass Hashirama, once and for all?

Technically, he already has.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would  if Tsunade beats Madara. But I wouldnt want it, being edo tensei part of his power, every feat edo madara gets, is amping Kabuto's strenght.


Until Madara breaks out of edo tensei, god I can't wait to see the rage of Kabuto if Nagato was any indication.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 29, 2012)

I feel sorry for Kabuto

Eventually Sasuke's gonna figure out he desecrated his brother and then it'll be BOTH brothers coming after him


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

i cant wait to see sasuke pouting at itachi


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would  if Tsunade beats Madara. But I wouldnt want it, being edo tensei part of his power, every feat edo madara gets, is amping Kabuto's strenght.



And Rikudou's.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> tsunade's ultimate form will be related to her boobs, you heard it here first



Yeah, she'll drop her jutsu that makes her look young and flash her super saggy titties.  Madara will then proceed to burn his own eyes to never be able to look upon her tits again.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> From what, exactly? Madara trying to surpass Hashirama, once and for all?
> 
> Technically, he already has.



And there is also a saying called "history repeats itself'. regardless how powerful madara has become now, he will be defeated again the descendent of hashirama


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade pek I hope Kishi ratchets up the artwork.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> they talk to much man, nothing interesting to see in them. all i see is blah blah blah. madara gets straight down to business, gotta give respects to that



I just want to see what Naruto got from the Bijuus.


----------



## Senjuclan (Feb 29, 2012)

It looks like I am going to be vindicated again!!!! Kishi I love you. Everything I said about Hashirama is coming out true. I said Zetsu was made of Hashirama cells. People called me a tard. It came out true. I said Hashirama was stronger than Madara. People called me a tard, it came out true. I said Hashirama was stronger than the current generation. People called me a tard. It came out true. I said Hashirama could regenerate. People called me a super tard. Now, it looks like it is coming out true again. I would really like an apology from everyone who called me a tard


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah, she'll drop her jutsu that makes her look young and flash her super saggy titties.  Madara will then proceed to burn his own eyes to never be able to look upon her tits again.


! thats a good strategy


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 29, 2012)

Senjuclan said:


> It looks like I am going to be vindicated again!!!! Kishi I love you. Everything I said about Hashirama is coming out true. I said Zetsu was made of Hashirama cells. People called me a tard. It came out true. I said Hashirama was stronger than Madara. People called me a tard, it came out true. I said Hashirama was stronger than the current generation. People called me a tard. It came out true. I said Hashirama could regenerate. People called me a super tard. Now, it looks like it is coming out true again. I would really like an apology from everyone who called me a tard



My guess? You ain't gettin' it. I'll toss you some rep though.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> And Rikudou's.



only person getting hype from madara's performance is


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey I am a Senju fan. In the role play section I have a Senju character


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 29, 2012)

Senjuclan said:


> It looks like I am going to be vindicated again!!!! Kishi I love you. Everything I said about Hashirama is coming out true. I said Zetsu was made of Hashirama cells. People called me a tard. It came out true. I said Hashirama was stronger than Madara. *People called me a tard, it came out true.* I said Hashirama was stronger than the current generation. People called me a tard. It came out true. I said Hashirama could regenerate. People called me a super tard. Now, it looks like it is coming out true again. I would really like an apology from everyone who called me a tard



 rephrase that my friend.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> i found that shit funny, wanting to kill tsunade instead since hashish wasnt around, to prove his superiority



He must really be lonely.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> only person getting hype from madara's performance is





T-Bag, don't be silly. Uchiha + Senju, is only a fraction of the God Rikudou's power. So every feat counts.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I just want to see what Naruto got from the Bijuus.


who cares about that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and his pnj.....tnj......

when we have epic characters like Madara,Itachi,Sasuke,kages (except Tsunade)


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> What's it like having such a shit life you have to live vicariously through a bit of ink on paper Niku?



I'd imagine it's almost as bad as a life spent envying the fictional talents of a bit of ink on paper and constantly projecting feelings of inferiority through spiteful comments thereof. But I guess you'd be more qualified to make that call.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 29, 2012)

Not gonna lie... I am starting to get really tired of susano'o.
I want to see innovation, not stagnation. I feel like there is so much more that can be done. I love the uchihas, but susano'o spam is starting to rustle my jimmies.

I know it is a VERY well balanced agressive platform, but jesus... Just too big for my liking. Too inefficient.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 29, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> rephrase that my friend.



Muahahahaha. People Called me a Tard It came out true. Muahahahahaa I think i Might quote that.

But I feel the whole Itachi Susano-o> Sasuke Susano-o argument heating up. And now Madara disagreeing with Hashirama being stronger coming into light. Sparking more fuels of war


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Not gonna lie... I am starting to get really tired of susano'o.
> I want to see innovation, not stagnation. I feel like there is so much more that can be done. I love the uchihas, but susano'o spam is starting to rustle my jimmies.
> 
> I know it is a VERY well balanced agressive platform, but jesus... Just too big for my liking. Too inefficient.



I hear you dark messiah verdandi, I have officially reached my, "ugh, this shit again" point too. But I know we'll see something new from Sasuke in the near future - and perhaps Madara will show something different from him.

But come on.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 29, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Not gonna lie... I am starting to get really tired of susano'o.
> I want to see innovation, not stagnation. I feel like there is so much more that can be done. I love the uchihas, but susano'o spam is starting to rustle my jimmies.
> 
> I know it is a VERY well balanced agressive platform, but jesus... Just too big for my liking. Too inefficient.



i remember when susano was a trump card


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 29, 2012)

Senjuclan said:


> It looks like I am going to be vindicated again!!!! Kishi I love you. Everything I said about Hashirama is coming out true. I said Zetsu was made of Hashirama cells. People called me a tard. It came out true. I said Hashirama was stronger than Madara. People called me a tard, it came out true. I said Hashirama was stronger than the current generation. People called me a tard. It came out true. I said Hashirama could regenerate. People called me a super tard. Now, it looks like it is coming out true again. I would really like an apology from everyone who called me a tard



You are a tard. 

/argument



Seraphiel said:


> Sasuke is soloing Itachi ;D



That's what the Nagato fans said.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Until Madara breaks out of edo tensei, god I can't wait to see the rage of Kabuto if Nagato was any indication.



Madara is possibly going undefeated, only to be stopped by Itachi if he ends edo tensei, of course Itachi wont kill Kabuto but merely stop the technique.



Gilgamesh said:


> I feel sorry for Kabuto
> 
> Eventually Sasuke's gonna figure out he desecrated his brother and then it'll be BOTH brothers coming after him



If it requires Sasuke and Itachi teamed up together to take down Kabuto its a great hype and basically specially if they struggle would confirm that individually they would have their asses delivered to them by Kabuto. Also it is to note it would be by a Kabuto with less than 50% of his full power and isnt even using his trump card edo tensei (which is part of his power)

I believe they will stop edo tensei....... now killing Kabuto is another different thing. And if he wins, after they stop edo tensei (via "that" jutsu possibly) the hype he will get and the shitstorm on the Uchihafans will be sublime.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> who cares about that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and his pnj.....tnj......
> 
> when we have epic characters like Madara,Itachi,Sasuke,kages *(except Tsunade)*



It must be sad when other people what there favorite character to shine they just bash them down. They bash other characters to make there characters look like gods. Even if Tsunade looses she will get good hits on him. And she has Kage backup.

 as Hokage Tsunade will kick his ass


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

kishi needs to innovate, if he made susanoo an armor it would be way cooler.


i always found bijuu stuff and boss battle boring because of this, too big.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 29, 2012)

and LOl whats with kishi's pointless character hype when he's just gona shit on it 2 chapters later. the hype he gives is so pointless


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 29, 2012)

Susano'o is a dream Jutsu for anyone who is a fan of giant mecha or just really awesome boss battles.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

I never ever like big fights.

I hated Naruto vs Gaara ever since Gaara transformed and Naruto summoned Gambunta.

I hated the sannin battle when the summons came out

I hated all the hosts going full bijuu


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Susano'o is a dream Jutsu for anyone who is a fan of giant mecha or just really awesome boss battles.


yeah, the fact that it has legs made things even crazier, it means that we will be seeing a full armored standing susanoo one day, and there is even a chance that it will have wings.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 29, 2012)

I grew up watching Godzilla movies and I'm a major fan of TTGL and The Big O.

Susano'o vs. Susano'o is pretty much right up my alley. No homo.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I never ever like big fights.
> 
> I hated Naruto vs Gaara ever since Gaara transformed and Naruto summoned Gambunta.
> 
> ...



same here buddy. monsters vs ninja is just fucking terrible. i wana see man vs man. this is why i cant accept the idea of juubi being FV, gtfo..


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Juubi won't be the final villain. Tobi or Madara becomes its Jinchuuriki or we'll see it in a flashback from Rikudou.

Probably both.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 29, 2012)

Senjuclan said:


> It looks like I am going to be vindicated again!!!! Kishi I love you. Everything I said about Hashirama is coming out true. I said Zetsu was made of Hashirama cells. People called me a tard. It came out true. I said Hashirama was stronger than Madara. People called me a tard, it came out true. I said Hashirama was stronger than the current generation. People called me a tard. It came out true. I said Hashirama could regenerate. People called me a super tard. Now, it looks like it is coming out true again. I would really like an apology from everyone who called me a tard



wow good prediction man, ur really senju fan even though i never see any of ur prediction in this forum


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

Actually I like Man vs monster. I just dont like monster vs  monster


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I grew up watching Godzilla movies and I'm a major fan of TTGL and The Big O.
> 
> Susano'o vs. Susano'o is pretty much right up my alley. No homo.


my problem with the big stuff is that it doesnt feel like ninjas at all...


----------



## Dark Red Z (Feb 29, 2012)

What's punch-element Tsunade going to do against any Edo Tensei, let alone *Edo Madara+*, exactly?


----------



## Tengu (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade finally getting feats!? i wonder what she'll do?

Also Itachi is boss this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Juubi won't be the final villain. Tobi or Madara becomes its Jinchuuriki or we'll see it in a flashback from Rikudou.
> 
> Probably both.



well kishi could still make tobi juubi's personality so we would have two villains in one, madara as juubi's jinchuuriki would be a fusion of madara and tobi.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

*@Dark Red Z*

She will pull a sealing jutsu out of her ass. She is 1/3 Uzamaki


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> What's punch-element Tsunade going to do against any Edo Tensei, let alone *Edo Madara+*, exactly?



She can disable someone's movements with a tap - could get ugly.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> my problem with the big stuff is that it doesnt feel like ninjas at all...



I stopped considering the ninjas in Naruto to be ninjas ages ago, they are basically just wizards with a heavy focus on physical ability.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 29, 2012)

It hasn't been ninja vs. ninja ever since rampaging Naruto vs. Orochimaru, when Kabuto pointed out that it was more like two monsters rather than ninjas.

And just lately, Guy compared Naruto vs. five bijuu to "All Monsters Must Die!"


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

There were never any ninjas in this manga. But we all know that, don't we?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Juubi won't be the final villain. Tobi or Madara becomes its Jinchuuriki or we'll see it in a flashback from Rikudou.
> 
> Probably both.



becoming the jinchuriki, im perfectly ok with it since it's to be expected. but juubi w/o a host, firing bijuu blasts for 20 chapters, no just no


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 29, 2012)

Shinobi are supposed to be magical though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 29, 2012)

I read somewhere Naruto was supposed to be about wizards but Kishi didn't want it to get comparisons to Harry Potter so he changed it to ninjas


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> becoming the jinchuriki, im perfectly ok with it since it's to be expected. but juubi w/o a host, firing bijuu blasts for 20 chapters, no just no



Wait, I can already see it now: "Naruto, ultra Sage-Bijuu Mode vs the Juubi."


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I stopped considering the ninjas in Naruto to be ninjas ages ago, they are basically just wizards with a heavy focus on physical ability.


yeah.


but it bugs me because sasuke, itachi and madara, they have so many other abilities, they are well rounded ninjas, so when they go straight to susanoo it feels like we just missed so many painels of awesomeness.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 29, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> What's punch-element Tsunade going to do against any Edo Tensei, let alone *Edo Madara+*, exactly?





Tsunade inherited a s/t jutsu. She'll hit him so damn hard  it will knock him into the middle of next week! 



...I don't know


----------



## Tazmo? (Feb 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Dark Red Z*
> 
> She will pull a sealing jutsu out of her ass. She is 1/3 Uzamaki



You might wanna redo that math


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Didn't yamato shows self healing somewhere.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade will done next chapter......just like she was done against Nagato after her cool pose.....all she can do is brawl about will of fire


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> She can disable someone's movements with a tap - could get ugly.


That can be broken if Sasuke broke out of Danzo's seal then Madara should be able to as well.

Tsunade is all but useless against Madara her attacks are worthless against an edo.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah.
> 
> 
> but it bugs me because sasuke, itachi and madara, they have so many other abilities, they are well rounded ninjas, so when they go straight to susanoo it feels like we just missed so many painels of awesomeness.



Jeanne, I feel the same. Especially with Madara. He has tons more experience and is vastly more powerful - and we know little of his fighting powers outside of his Sharingan.

Come to think of it, we don't know much about his Sharingan either (Left/Right Mangekyou, full Susanoo). But it's as you said, Susanoo is taking up too much panel time.


----------



## Nic (Feb 29, 2012)

why does kishi keep haxing dead characters?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> I read somewhere Naruto was supposed to be about wizards but Kishi didn't want it to get comparisons to Harry Potter so he changed it to ninjas



people already compare it to Harry Potter even now, imagine if it was about wizards .


----------



## Bonney (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmm. I'm not shocked to see Itachi keep going past on his mission. Hopefully there is a more shocked response from Sasuke then the spoiler suggests, following the shocked face last chap. 
I really wonder what Tsunade will do, I'm not expecting a whole deal, but maybe she will have something up her sleeve. We will see her in her aged form after this fight as well.

I agree with you Jeanne. Susanoo usage has become so predictable and overdone. With their vast abilities you'd think they could show something different.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah.
> 
> 
> but it bugs me because sasuke, itachi and madara, they have so many other abilities, they are well rounded ninjas, so when they go straight to susanoo it feels like we just missed so many painels of awesomeness.



I feel the same way. 

That's the problem with super-powered techniques that someone is capable of spamming, using anything else makes less sense.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 29, 2012)

Nic said:


> why does kishi keep haxing dead characters?


What did you expect? 

Madara is the strongest Uchiha ever and basically the Sasuke of his generation of course he's going to be made hax as hell by Kishi.

Anyone who thought Madara wasn't going to be hax as hell was deluding themselves.


----------



## Brian (Feb 29, 2012)

They may be wizards but I prefer if they at least use athleticism in their fights, as opposed to standing still and let a armored figure do all the work, summoning trees. or transforming into a monster.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

Tazmo? said:


> You might wanna redo that math



All confirmed Senju characters have black or white hair

Uzamaki have red hair.

Since Tsunade has blonde hair its safe to assume that Mito daughter or son fucked outside of the clan.

Meaning Tsunade is 1/3 Senju, 1/3 Uzamaki,and 1/3 something else.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Jeanne, I feel the same. Especially with Madara. He has tons more experience and is vastly more powerful - and we know little of his fighting powers outside of his Sharingan.
> 
> Come to think of it, we don't know much about his Sharingan either (Left/Right Mangekyou, full Susanoo). But it's as you said, Susanoo is taking up too much panel time.



exacly.

with madara its going even worse because he has mokuton too now...


i wanted to see his other EMS abilities, his rinnegan abilities, but it has come down to susanoo+mokuton spam, i get so angry thinking of how many awesome painels we could be getting only of him running and pwning the kages around.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> All confirmed Senju characters have black or white hair



I think, Hashirama and Tobirama's hair are the only two officially known. Anime doesn't count.


----------



## Nic (Feb 29, 2012)

So i'm guessing it's going to take both Sasuke and Itachi to take care of Kabuto now?  Not bad way to go I guess.


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Jeanne, I feel the same. Especially with Madara. He has tons more experience and is vastly more powerful - and we know little of his fighting powers outside of his Sharingan.
> 
> Come to think of it, we don't know much about his Sharingan either (Left/Right Mangekyou, full Susanoo). But it's as you said, *Susanoo is taking up too much panel time.*



i wonder if gedo mazo has some relation to the origin of susanoo...


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats what I meant. All confirmed Senju characters have that hair color.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 29, 2012)

Well Dang Tsunade is going to be useful and someone is not going to still her glory this should be good.


----------



## Nic (Feb 29, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> What did you expect?
> 
> Madara is the strongest Uchiha ever and basically the Sasuke of his generation of course he's going to be made hax as hell by Kishi.
> 
> Anyone who thought Madara wasn't going to be hax as hell was deluding themselves.



I wasn't talking about Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> All confirmed Senju characters have black or white hair.



Hashirama has dark brown hair. 



> Uzamaki have red hair.
> 
> Since Tsunade has blonde hair its safe to assume that Mito daughter or son fucked outside of the clan
> 
> Meaning Tsunade is 1/3 Senju, 1/3 Uzamaki,and 1/3 something else.



That's some complicated genetics for 2 generations.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Hashirama can do anything these days. I swear I won't be surprised to find out he was the one who invented space/time Ninjutsu.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 29, 2012)

> She can disable someone's movements with a tap - could get ugly.


That's not the way it works. She scrambles the opponents nervous system. Moving a finger might make you move your right leg, etc etc.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> That's the problem with super-powered techniques that someone is capable of spamming, using anything else makes less sense.



yes.




i compare susanoo to a hack. It has good defense and good attack, so everything else that you have, even if its awesome, its meaningless.


its basically like you play a game and you can use a hack to advance fast, you will level fast but it will not be half as fun as doing it without the hack.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 29, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Hmm. I'm not shocked to see Itachi keep going past on his mission. Hopefully there is a more shocked response from Sasuke then the spoiler suggests, following the shocked face last chap.
> I really wonder what Tsunade will do, I'm not expecting a whole deal, but maybe she will have something up her sleeve. *We will see her in her aged form after this fight as well.
> *
> I agree with you Jeanne. Susanoo usage has become so predictable and overdone. With their vast abilities you'd think they could show something different.



Why do we want to see her aged body? Its not even that important and we could've seen her aged body after the Pain battle, there is no need to see her aged body.


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 29, 2012)

later we will find out that the 1st hokage went back in time to help the sage defeat the juubi by using his wood.


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 29, 2012)

This is gold! itachi downright ignored him...i think this is due to the genjutsu...even thoug he knows who it is, he's still on his mission so he can't do shit else unless the mission is accomplished-death of kabuto(which by then will make him vanish too since he's not really alive)

-Itachi's a mindless robot going on rampage against kabutops!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> That's not the way it works. She scrambles the opponents nervous system. Moving a finger might make you move your right leg, etc etc.



It probably wouldn't work on an Edo anyway.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 29, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hashirama can do anything these days. I swear I won't be surprised to find out he was the one to invented space/time Ninjutsu.



Poor Tobirama keeps getting shafted in the hype department


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 29, 2012)

> Poor Tobirama keeps getting shafted in the hype department


How's that? He is the first documented S/T user, creator of Edo Tensei, trained Hiruzen, established the academy, ANBU, and the military police. I'd say the guy's more than left his mark on history.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

auem said:


> i wonder if gedo mazo has some relation to the origin of susanoo...


it was probably rikudou's susanoo.

which we will discover later that was juubi itself


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 29, 2012)

can't wait to see............. super bros.............


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Poor Tobirama keeps getting shafted in the hype department



I know it's sad, well compared to his brother. Hashirama gets like a new ability every few chapters. I'm honestly expecting to find out he invented the Rock Bottom next.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

I'M PREDICTING A BEAUTIFUL REUNION WITH SASUKE AND ITACHI. 



Jeαnne said:


> i bet that sasuke will look cute this chapter acting like itachi's otouto





Jeαnne said:


> i cant wait to see sasuke pouting at itachi


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> It probably wouldn't work on an Edo anyway.



im pretty sure it would...even though he's an edo, to move he he's using chakra which requires or rather moves through the chakra network which i think is what they reffer to as nervous system as shown with kabuto's disrupted chakra flow after she punched him...

it'll still work IMO...cant wait for him to be punched as well since he's not immune to physical attacks like tobi...


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I stopped considering the ninjas in Naruto to be ninjas ages ago, they are basically just wizards with a heavy focus on physical ability.



Naruto never meant to be about regular ninja we usually knew since we saw a man on giant frog sealing giant fox monster in a baby in chapter 1

this is fantasy ninja with some japanese mythological gods and beasts in it


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 29, 2012)

This hype is getting out of hand we need solid feat. At least show us some vote flashback or gaiden


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Paradox said:


> I agree with you Jeanne. Susanoo usage has become so predictable and overdone. With their vast abilities you'd think they could show something different.



yes , it feels like a true waste.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 29, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Why do we want to see her aged body? Its not even that important and we could've seen her aged body after the Pain battle, there is no need to see her aged body.



Not say we want to see her old or there is any purpose. I just think we will see her illusion of youth disappear as she becomes exhausted over the fight.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 29, 2012)

we are standing on the dawn of truth.....will kishi troll tsunade again next week or finally give her some worth....


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

I predict LB threads.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2012)

Funny. 99% of all you are seeing this chapter for Madara,Sasuke,and Itachi.

While I am seeing it for Tsunade!


Legendarybeauty  vanished


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 29, 2012)

Seems like Itachi will solo this as usual  sasuke wont let him pass. Itachi will force his way through.


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Poor Tobirama keeps getting shafted in the hype department



younger bro always gets pushed under the bus when the older bro can create forests with handseals


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Seems like Itachi will solo this as usual  sasuke wont let him pass. Itachi will force his way through.



Sasuke will solo him bro ;D


----------



## FearTear (Feb 29, 2012)

I get it, first we had the Will of Stone, now the Will of Fire, I suppose we'll get to see the remain wills in the next three weeks


----------



## Deadway (Feb 29, 2012)

Guys, when Hanzo targeted Mifune, everyone thought Mifune was gonna get slaughtered. 

I'm afraid Madara will fall to Tsunade. Seriously.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

do you know what would be cool?


if tsunade used death god on madara, then all the 5 hokages would end up inside of it, and madara's soul would stay there too.


so later, tobi would do something to free madara's soul from there, and also get the other half of the kyuubi, and it would mean something for the 5 hokages too, like tobi takes their soul to edo tensei them one day.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 29, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hashirama can do anything these days. I swear I won't be surprised to find out he was the one who invented space/time Ninjutsu.



remember that scroll narto stole in part 1? that's all hashirama jutsus in there


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> do you know what would be cool?
> 
> 
> if tsunade used death god on madara, then all the 5 hokages would end up inside of it, and madara's soul would stay there too.
> ...



All five Hokages versus Juubi Madara/Tobi, I would love to see that.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 29, 2012)

Will Sakura ever surpass Tsunade?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> im pretty sure it would...even though he's an edo, to move he he's using chakra which requires or rather moves through the chakra network which i think is what they reffer to as nervous system as shown with kabuto's disrupted chakra flow after she punched him...
> 
> it'll still work IMO...*cant wait for him to be punched *as well since he's not immune to physical attacks like tobi...




Last time Madara got punched and Tsunade said she was going to take care of him, nothing happened and the next time we saw Madara he one-shot all five Kage at once.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

i am sure that the hokages will make a come back before the end of the series , and the fact that tobi learned edo tensei is tricky.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Will Sakura ever surpass Tsunade?



She will...in a couple of decades.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 29, 2012)

This chapter will be full of rape. Madara rape tsunade or vice versa itachi rape sasuke or vice versa


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 29, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> This chapter will be full of rape. Madara rape tsunade *or vice versa* itachi rape sasuke or vice versa



 really?


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> This chapter will be full of rape. Madara rape tsunade or vice versa itachi rape sasuke or *vice versa*



IN BED. 

:ho


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Deadway said:


> I'm afraid Madara will fall to Tsunade. Seriously.



I guess it's possibly, but given Madara's hype and story importance, it's extremely unlikely. 

Someone with as much hype as Madara really shouldn't be taken out by anyone other than the hero himself or someone of near-equal relevance.



FearTear said:


> I get it, first we had the Will of Stone, now the Will of Fire, I suppose we'll get to see the remain wills in the next three weeks



Damn. Nice catch.

It would explain the rapid shift from Oonoki to Tsunade.


----------



## Blackgallon (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd have more respect for Tsunade if she said not to underestimate her own strength.

Instead of this entire Will of Fire thing coming up yet again.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> All five Hokages versus Juubi Madara/Tobi, I would love to see that.



They are getting trolled by Hashidara, what makes you think they would last 1 second against a full Rikudou Sennin?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

actually, if i am right, the fact that she talked about will of fire will be what will fuel madara to kill her, he might come up with a line that talks about his own will.


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Last time Madara got punched and Tsunade said she was going to take care of him, nothing happened and the next time we saw Madara he one-shot all five Kage at once.



well she never punched him, if i recall only raikage did...so if she has the chance and does punch him i'd love to see him get out of it unscathed lol


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade is getting serious, finally.


----------



## Blackgallon (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> They are getting trolled by Hashidara, what makes you think they would last 1 second against a full Rikudou Sennin?



I think he means the Konoha Hokages, not the kages currently out there.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> They are getting trolled by Hashidara, what makes you think they would last 1 second against a full Rikudou Sennin?



I didn't say anything about the current Kages that are fighting Madara.  I meant Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, Minato, and Tsunade fighting Juubi Tobi/Madara.


----------



## calimike (Feb 29, 2012)

Madara want Tsunade's dna? Imperfect Madara and Perfect Madara just like Imperfect Cell and Perfect Cell  what a heck?

J-Preview 3 is out in 45 minutes, according to FB


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Blackgallon said:


> I think he means the Konoha Hokages, not the kages currently out there.



They would still get raped.

Hashiradara + Juubi = as strong as the original Rikudou Sennin.

RS could solo going by feats the entire Narutoverse even if they team together against him, including Hashidara. He would eat the Hokages for breakfast.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I didn't say anything about the current Kages that are fighting Madara.  I meant Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, Minato, and Tsunade fighting Juubi Tobi/Madara.



Juubi+Tobi/Madara = Rikudou Sennin.

Rikudou Sennin can solo Narutoverse.


----------



## vered (Feb 29, 2012)

calimike said:


> Madara want Tsunade's dna? Imperfect Madara and Perfect Madara just like Imperfect Cell and Perfect Cell  what a heck?
> 
> J-Preview 3 is out in 45 minutes, according to FB



thats good.we'll get most of the chapter with that preview.
at least in description.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Juubi+Tobi/Madara = Rikudou Sennin.
> 
> Rikudou Sennin can solo Narutoverse.



You point?  I would just love to see that fight.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Sasuke will solo him bro ;D



Sauce cant solo shit bro, he needs taka


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You point?  I would just love to see that fight.



It would be as exciting as seeing a human fighting 5 ants. RS can solo Narutoverse, the kages wouldnt even last against him. Imagine Madara's meteor amped to RS level. You would have to team up all Narutoverse against him to give him a fight and even then they would still lose.


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 29, 2012)

I wish people would stop with the Rikudo sennin crap


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 29, 2012)

New spoiler: *マダラ... マダラ! 私の目はここまでです！*



Tsunade is evidently very pissed - she's yelling at Madara.  My Japanese isn't that good, but I think this is rendered: 

Madara...MADARA!  My eyes are up here!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

4:41 am, my ass hurts


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Will Sakura ever surpass Tsunade?


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 29, 2012)

Magic 8-ball has spoken


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

> Hashirama was the ultimate ninja who could regenerate and perform unparalleled jutsu without performing seals.



so much hype yet little feats........... i think will treet hashirame like minato now........ over rated


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> I wish people would stop with the Rikudo sennin crap



What's the problem?


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> I wish people would stop with the Rikudo sennin crap


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> actually, if i am right, the fact that she talked about will of fire will be what will fuel madara to kill her, he might come up with a line that talks about his own will.



The Will of Dicking Around?


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 29, 2012)

Well what famous ancestors and family members does Sakura have? 0. Well that answers that question.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


>


ok i like rikudou but this was fucking hilarious


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

All I ask for is one new jutsu from Madara this week.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Will of Dicking Around?



The Will of the Sexy as Hell?


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

> Itachi says he can?t stop


can't or wont?  



> There?s an attack by one of them with Susano?o (I?m guessing Sasuke) which is deflected by Susano?o.


great. 10 threads about itachi's susano'o > sasuke's because it deflected a punch or something 



> Tsunade tells him not to make light of the Will of Fire as she winds up her arms.



so no onoiki vs madara? or are we just gonna forget about that?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> The Will of the Sexy as Hell?



Synonymous with "Will of Uchiha".


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Synonymous with "Will of Uchiha".


all other pale in comparision to the uchiha smex


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Will of Dicking Around?



It certainly makes its users cooler than the users of the Will of Fire.


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

Madara inherited the Will of Wood from Hashirama 

Instant boner when he gonna tap dat ass


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

madara has the magic susanoo staff


----------



## scaramanga (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol, funny chapter.

Sasuke: WTF?! I see dead people!
Itachi: ........
Sasuke: Is it you, Nii-san?!
Itachi: ........
Sasuke: Niiiii-san!!! Please stop, I want to talk with you! I have so many questions! I love you, Nii-san!!!
Itachi: STFU and GTFO, Sasuke. I'm busy. 
Sasuke:


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

scaramanga said:


> Lol, funny chapter.
> 
> Sasuke: WTF?! I see dead people!
> Itachi: ........
> ...



          .


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy you might like this image for your club:


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

I love the Uchiha and I hope Sasuke gets killed. I love the Senju and I hope Tsunade rips Madara a new one.



Gilgamesh said:


> What's it like having such a shit life you have to live vicariously through a bit of ink on paper Niku?


Wow, you're sure upset this week.

[sp]pony and uchiha hater, your life must suck.

Hating good things isn't good for your health you know.
[/sp]


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> All I ask for is one new jutsu from Madara this week.



here's a new jutsu from madara:


*Spoiler*: __ 



bigger rock no jutsu 




and


*Spoiler*: __ 



more wood no jutsu


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Onoiki survives again


----------



## gershwin (Feb 29, 2012)

Will of Fire. O RLY


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> madara has the magic susanoo staff



lol what? What staff? Is it an item in Japanese Mythology? 

Or did I just get caught up in a penis joke?


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, chapter sounds promising.

Anyway, I?m not falling for that Tsunade shit. It will most probably go like:

"Dont underestimate the Will of Fire." Tsunade rolls up her sleeves and prepares to fight.

Next page

"Okay, Kages, let me heal you and then you attack"

...


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy, you dont put rocks and Uchiha on the same panel, bad things happen to them. Rocks are to the Uchiha what sipders are to mosquito.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 29, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


>



Magic 8 ball has spoken


----------



## m1cojakle (Feb 29, 2012)

Madara summons his trump card:  Jirayia edo tensai


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

I just lost all hopes of an important character dying.


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay can we has the goddamn preview already? I can't wait.

T_____T


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Addy, you dont put rocks and Uchiha on the same panel, bad things happen to them. Rocks are to the Uchiha what sipders are to mosquito.



but this is an _*edo *_uchiha 

then again it's a rock 



Blinx-182 said:


> Magic 8 ball has spoken



you rigged it 



Orochibuto said:


> I just lost all hopes of an important character dying.



i lost hope when hinata was not dead in the pain arc  

then again, kabuto's "flying ass" to sakura's face jutsu didn't kill sakura so


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Palpatine (Feb 29, 2012)

And it sounds like yet another chapter (and probably a few more) with no Tobi.

My god, Kishi is really dragging out the reveal.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> And it sounds like yet another chapter (and probably a few more) with no Tobi.
> 
> My god, Kishi is really dragging out the reveal.



Screw Tobi, better Uchihas are on stage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol what? What staff? Is it an item in Japanese Mythology?
> 
> Or did I just get caught up in a penis joke?



 what do you think


----------



## Ginkurage (Feb 29, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> who cares about that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and his *pnj*.....tnj......
> 
> when we have epic characters like Madara,Itachi,*Sasuke*,kages (except Tsunade)



Oh god! The irony, it burns!


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

response to this thread is lukewarm considering itachi and sasuke talking first time since that battle at uchhiha hideout...talks whose outcome may point to the critical future plotline...


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 29, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> who cares about that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and his pnj.....tnj......
> 
> when we have epic characters like Madara,Itachi,Sasuke,kages (except Tsunade)



Shut up already


Just shut up


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

auem said:


> response to this thread is lukewarm considering itachi and sasuke talking first time since that battle at uchhiha hideout...talks whose outcome may point to the critical future plotline...


well i dont know for you but its pretty late here right now


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 29, 2012)

Seems pretty much like a chapter without progress. So I hope it'll be atleast visually pleasing and contain a lot of moves by Madara and the Kages. Cause nothing in the summary sounds appealing so far.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

T gives the most bare-boned spoilers ever. And I'm actually excited too.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

yeah T never gets into details 


Ohana's spoiler should be out by now no? T_T


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Seems pretty much like a chapter without progress. So I hope it'll be atleast visually pleasing and contain a lot of moves by Madara and the Kages. Cause nothing in the summary sounds appealing so far.



I'm thinking the exact same thing, which is why I'm so pumped to see the chapter. Doesn't sound like we'll see a flashback either.


----------



## auem (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well i dont know for you but its pretty late here right now



usually it should take couple of minutes to fill the pages at such times...
i still remember when RS and jyubi was first talked,there was an average 500 posts per hour..

here is 2p.m..so i am at comfortable timezone...


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

auem said:


> usually it should take couple of minutes to fill the pages at such times...
> i still remember when RS and jyubi was first talked,there was an average 500 posts per hour..
> 
> here is 2p.m..so i am at comfortable timezone...



Chapter comes out too soon, even for the chapters with juicy revelations.


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

sasuke's questions:

is it true that you have a 300k/m cockslash

itachi "fuck more fangirls"


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> sasuke's questions:
> 
> is it true that you have a 300k/m cockslash
> 
> itachi "fuck more fangirls"


what i am curious about is what kind of questions sasuke will do...


i wanna see if it will be like "why did you kill mom and dad" or stuff more like "what really happened that day?"

depending on it this chapter will be a good set up chapter for the revelations.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

He'll probably just ask dumb stuff like "WHY ARE YOU ALIVE!?"


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He'll probably just ask dumb stuff like "WHY ARE YOU ALIVE!?"


well the spoiler says that he makes a lot of questions, lets see 


he will probably run after him like a child asking stuff in a winny way


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well the spoiler says that he makes a lot of questions, lets see
> 
> 
> he will probably run after him like a child asking stuff in a winny way



"WHY ARE YOU DEAD?"

"ARE YOU REALLY DEAD?"

"DID YOU DIE OR DID YOU TROLL ME?"

"WHAT'S GOING ON?"

and so on. Don't expect anything interesting.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> "WHY ARE YOU DEAD?"
> 
> "ARE YOU REALLY DEAD?"
> 
> ...


the problem about T is this, its too vague


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well i dont know for you but its pretty late here right now


Well I am +1 hour from Japan, so when Ohana releases spoilers it is a nice time to post on the board.




Jeαnne said:


> what i am curious about is what kind of questions sasuke will do...
> 
> 
> i wanna see if it will be like "why did you kill mom and dad" or stuff more like "what really happened that day?"
> ...


Sasuke: How many girlfriends did you have?
Itachi: More than you will.
Sasuke: How many times have you knocked a girl up?
Itachi: More than you will.
Sasuke: How many rock concerts have you been to?
Itachi: More than you will.
Sasuke:


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Well I am +1 hour from Japan, so when Ohana releases spoilers it is a nice time to post on the board.
> 
> 
> Sasuke: How many girlfriends did you have?
> ...






yeah we also need to know if itachi actually answers him.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 29, 2012)

> Sasuke attacks with Susano-o, which is repelled by the Itachi's Susano-o.
> Sasuke talks to him like a *normal *little brother. He has a lot of questions.


lol.............no more insane Sasuke.....


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

A lot of questions, like 1 page worth, right?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

the questions could actually take up most of the chapter


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkwKWS4WbeI[/YOUTUBE]

This video is basically what happen.

Sasuke: Itachi, itachi
Itachi: What the fuck do you want, Im busy


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Ugggh Kishi, pick up the pace, you're killing me here. 

Sasuke's gonna be fuggin adorable this chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> lol.............no more insane Sasuke.....


That's good. Insanity didn't suit him. Sasuke is better off level-headed, cool, and in perfect control of the situation.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkwKWS4WbeI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This video is basically what happen.
> 
> ...


its exacly what i thought when i saw the spoilers


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Sasuke's gonna be fuggin adorable this chapter.


pekpekpek


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the questions could actually take up most of the chapter



DO WANT!!!!!!!!! 



First Tsurugi said:


> Sasuke's gonna be fuggin adorable this chapter.


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

Wander what Kishi has for Tsunade.

I mean we have seen this stance from Tsunade, time and time again, where she gets serious in one panel.

But who knows~


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

this video is so fucking awesome, i love the wiieeeeeeeeeesel part


----------



## gershwin (Feb 29, 2012)

So they are going back to their normal relationship. 
- Nii-san! 
- I have no time to play with you, Sasuke.



Itachi wtf


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Honestly, i don't except anything from tsunade. She did the samething at pain arc.


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

so the "oh dear god. get away from me sasuke " predictin was real


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> so the "oh dear god. get away from me sasuke " predictin was real



NOOOOOOOO, WE STILL HAVE YET TO SEE THIS.


----------



## Tazmo? (Feb 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> All confirmed Senju characters have black or white hair
> 
> Uzamaki have red hair.
> 
> ...



Still might want to redo that math.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Feb 29, 2012)

Sasuke: Itachi? STOP BIG BRO!!! 

itachi: i dont have time to play sasuke

sasuke: (Uses susano)

sasuke really is crazy lol


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

I predict this chapter is going to lead to a shitton of fanart.


----------



## Target (Feb 29, 2012)

itachi cant stop so he is on a mission under his own genjutsu to protect konoha. Itachi fans said he would have no problem ignoring it serves em right


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Honestly, i don't except anything from tsunade. She did the samething at pain arc.



Well lets look at the facts, she is rolling up her sleeves, that signifies "Time to get my hands dirty" type of stance. Which then implies that she is going to do more then just healing, which really involves no 'dirty work' if you know what I mean.

Secondly, Madara is targeting her now, that means she *IS *going to have to engage with him sooner or later.

The only thing is she might be protected by the other Kages and asked to stand back and provide support, as that is her role, and a role of a medic in her team. Something like "Raikage: Stand down Tsunade, we need you to heal us, don't worry, we will protect you". Then again, what I said at the start implies she is going to get some action.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

sasuke will ask itachi to poke his forehead


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

If Sasuke says he is going to destroy Konoha Itachi would stop.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

So I'm guessing, Itachi's Susanoo managed to deflect Amaterasu in some way, shape or form?


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I predict this chapter is going to lead to a shitton of fanart.



YES, YES, YES!!!!! 



Jeαnne said:


> sasuke will ask itachi to poke his forehead



I CAN FEEL THE TEARS COMING ALREADY.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If Sasuke says he is going to destroy Konoha Itachi would stop.


That's going to make Itachi destroy Sasuke with his last dying breath.

Itachi would also stop if Sasuke tells him that he hasn't hit up a girl yet.


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> So I'm guessing, Itachi's Susanoo managed to deflect Amaterasu in some way, shape or form?



Wouldn't be surprised, that is EMS Sasunoo Sasukes main move so far, but it was never out of Itachi's power to not deflect it anyways~

Wasn't EMS only to grant the Sharingan user the ability to use their Sharingans secondary abilities without going blind ? Itachi is technically also on EMS level in Edo form if my understanding is correct. They should be on the same playing field.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> sasuke will ask itachi to poke his forehead



Before they break apart for the final time, Itachi has to poke his forehead again.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Sasuke: nii san poke me
itachi: i can't
sasuke:........


----------



## SaiST (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> So I'm guessing, Itachi's Susanoo managed to deflect Amaterasu in some way, shape or form?


Heeeey, it's feats have gone from Kibaku Fuda, to Enton!

Progress!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


> YES, YES, YES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN FEEL THE TEARS COMING ALREADY.





Klue said:


> Before they break apart for the final time, Itachi has to poke his forehead again.





i will be in a glass case of emotion


----------



## SaiST (Feb 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> Wasn't EMS only to grant the Sharingan user the ability to use their Sharingans secondary abilities without going blind ? Itachi is technically also on EMS level in Edo form if my understanding is correct. They should be on the same playing field.


It's essentially an amalgamation of two Mangekyou Sharingan users douryoku, The Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan is more than just preventing loss of eyesight.

Sure, Itachi won't suffer the usual repercussions, but Sasuke should wield the greater power.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Heeeey, it's feats have gone from Kibaku Fuda, to Enton!
> 
> Progress!



Is that what you're thinking too?

I wish T would throw us a freaking bone here.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkwKWS4WbeI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This video is basically what happen.
> 
> ...



Why the hell did that seem like it was 15 minutes long?


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkwKWS4WbeI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This video is basically what happen.
> 
> ...



Lawl, Itachi was busy killing some poor Ninja a mile away just by using his eyes. Sasuke broke him out of concentration xD

Sasuke: Nissan...Nissan...Nissan
Me: He really likes Nissans........


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Before they break apart for the final time, Itachi has to poke his forehead again.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jeαnne said:


> i will be in a glass case of emotion





I DON'T THINK A GLASS CASE OF EMOTION WILL BE ABLE TO HOLD MY EMOTIONS. I WILL BE BAWLING MY EYES OUT.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Itachi would also stop if Sasuke tells him that he hasn't hit up a girl yet.



Itachi KO Sasuke and it is seen carrying him on a latter panel.

Sasuke: Nii san, where are you taking me? Are you taking me to Konoha's prison?
Itachi: No Sasuke, what the fuck is wrong with you? I viewed through my genjutsu all your childhood...... you had the chance to bang 2 hot blondies and you didnt...... are you gay? And you havent fucked anyone.....
Sasuke: Nii san bit.....
Itachi: We are going to see a friend to help you with your manliness problem, she is called Mei, she helps people like you. Either you man up or you get your manliness melted.
Sasuke: But she is a Hokage....... there is no way she is going to.....
Itachi: Its to late Sasuke, I already wrote a marriage proposal copying your letter, she will bang anyone who says will marry her

Itachi: Uchiha Sasuke, you may have passed the test of hatred, now its time for you to endure the final test, the acid test of manliness!

Chapter Preview: A test of manlines! Will Sasuke have his pride melted or will he prove to be a too hard obstacle to melt?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will be too much T_T


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!



What's an Itachi/Sasuke confrontation without a forehead poke? It's gonna happen, you know it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aiku of all Itachitards you were the only one that I actually liked. I miss your Nurse Itachi jokes.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> What's an Itachi/Sasuke confrontation without a forehead poke? It's gonna happen, you know it.



I KNOW IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN. 

BUT ITACHI'S LAST POKE WAS HEART WRENCHING. NOW I MUST PREPARE MYSELF FOR THIS ONE!!!!!!! 



Orochibuto said:


> Aiku of all Itachitards you were the only one that I actually liked. I miss your Nurse Itachi jokes.



EVERYONE LOVES NURSE ITACHI AFTER ALL.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Itachi KO Sasuke and it is seen carrying him on a latter panel.
> 
> Sasuke: Nii san, where are you taking me? Are you taking me to Konoha's prison?
> Itachi: No Sasuke, what the fuck is wrong with you? I viewed through my genjutsu all your childhood...... you had the chance to bang 2 hot blondies and you didnt...... are you gay? And you havent fucked anyone.....
> ...


the contrast with the fact that itachi is "leaving" sasuke for naruto is


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


> I KNOW IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN.
> 
> BUT ITACHI'S LAST POKE WAS HEART WRENCHING. NOW I MUST PREPARE MYSELF FOR THIS ONE!!!!!!!



I feel the same way, which is why, Kishi is probably better off not doing it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Itachi KO Sasuke and it is seen carrying him on a latter panel.
> 
> Sasuke: Nii san, where are you taking me? Are you taking me to Konoha's prison?
> Itachi: No Sasuke, what the fuck is wrong with you? I viewed through my genjutsu all your childhood...... you had the chance to bang 2 hot blondies and you didnt...... are you gay? And you havent fucked anyone.....
> ...


Haha, best chapter right there.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


> I KNOW IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN.
> 
> BUT ITACHI'S LAST POKE WAS HEART WRENCHING. NOW I MUST PREPARE MYSELF FOR THIS ONE!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Naruto will get a literal Rikudou Sennin Mode or Juubi Mode if the Bijuu things was an indication. But Itachi will get the mode RS failed to achieve, Nurse Itachi Mode


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


> I KNOW IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN.
> 
> BUT ITACHI'S LAST POKE WAS HEART WRENCHING. NOW I MUST PREPARE MYSELF FOR THIS ONE!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


even my friend from university loled when he saw your set 



Klue said:


> I feel the same way, which is why, Kishi is probably better off not doing it.



well this time will be with sasuke knowing the truth


----------



## Mariko (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkwKWS4WbeI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This video is basically what happen.



:rofl

Sasuke: Wiiseell? 

Itachi: SauceGay? 

Sasuke:  

Itachi:  , crying bitch! 

Itachi: Now, let's go


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

There is a nurse Itachi fanfic, Aiku did you wrote it? 



And the word "nurse Itachi" appears in the automatic google search


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> I feel the same way, which is why, Kishi is probably better off not doing it.



BUT BUT BUT IT NEEDS TO HAPPEN!!!!! 



Orochibuto said:


> Naruto will get a literal Rikudou Sennin Mode or Juubi Mode if the Bijuu things was an indication. But Itachi will get the mode RS failed to achieve, Nurse Itachi Mode



IT'S THE BEST MODE EVER!!!!!!!! 

:ho



Jeαnne said:


> even my friend from university loled when he saw your set



SEE, EVERYONE LIKES NURSE ITACHI. 



Jeαnne said:


> well this time will be with sasuke knowing the truth



OH GOD, THAT'LL DOUBLE MY TEARS.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well this time will be with sasuke knowing the truth



It's going to be awkward though, with Sasuke still wanting to destroy the Leaf.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> There is a nurse Itachi fanfic, Aiku did you wrote it?
> 
> 
> 
> And the word "nurse Itachi" appears in the automatic google search


WHAT DID I JUST READ???


----------



## Gojita (Feb 29, 2012)

two Susanoo fighting one another, finally it is not only in the games! But seriously this is interesting. Madara targets Tsunade for beeing Senju, perhaps someone will finally state her last name in this chapter. Perhaps he only recognizes her because she keep talking about her grandfather's technique or maybe its because she was born around the time of Madara's defection, who knows.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

naruto is netx on Jpreview, give it a bit of time.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> There is a nurse Itachi fanfic, Aiku did you wrote it?
> 
> 
> 
> And the word "nurse Itachi" appears in the automatic google search



IF I DID WRITE IT, IT WOULD BE WITH SASUKE AND ITACHI. 

GOOGLE LOVES NURSE ITACHI TOO. 



Golden Circle said:


> WHAT DID I JUST READ???


----------



## Alien (Feb 29, 2012)

So much Shodai hype

jezus 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i love it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay the MS spoilers haven't gotten to Naruto yet. I've been trolled.

I hurt my finger clicking the mouse.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 29, 2012)

Shodai


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

JPreview, more Naruto spoilers are coming soon. Thank goodness.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

RS created the moon and was a god, Nurse Itachi was RS's abusive waifu that beaten him up on a routinary basis, RS of course using his full power in a futile attempt


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Hashirama's coming back.

Orochimaru never ET-ed him. He accidentally ET-ed his Kage Bunshin, because Hashirama was clearly the secret creator of it. True facts.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, Senju Hashirama > (All - Rikudou Sennin). Kishi, continue fapping to him - reveal his powers to us, more and more.

Wood release, pollon, regeneration, still isn't enough. I want more.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 29, 2012)

What are the attribute of nurse itachi mode?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's going to be awkward though, with Sasuke still wanting to destroy the Leaf.


perhaps itachi will only do it after sasuke fights naruto


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> RS created the moon and was a god, Nurse Itachi was RS's abusive waifu that beaten him up on a routinary basis, RS of course using his full power in a futile attempt



RS SHOULD BE HAPPY THAT NURSE ITACHI WAS HIS WIFE. 

BUT SASUKE WON'T ALLOW IT. 

HE'LL COME AND STEAL NURSE ITACHI BACK. :ho



rubberguy said:


> What are the attribute of nurse itachi mode?



YOU DON'T EVEN NEED AN EXPLANATION, JUST LOOK AT HIM.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


>


ff.n needs an epub dl link.



Re: Nurse Itachi:
I'd lol to myself if it ended up being true. Maybe Sasuke was diagnosed with something when he was young, and that's why Itachi acts the way he does.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

JPreview updated page 5 - Naruto spoilers.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn, Madara singles Tsunade out because she is the First's relative and a weak woman?


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 29, 2012)

Godaime Hokage will be so very happy finally Tsunade will get some feats which he/she can use to make more threads about her.

Seems like Kishi will adress all the scorn and derision Tsunade has suffered and give her a grand stage to show her stuff. Slug Mode incoming.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 29, 2012)

So, wait... is the Tsuchikage dead? O_o



Klue said:


> Damn, Madara singles Tsunade out because she is the First's relative and a weak woman?



Misogyny, ftw!


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn it! Chapter is full of Itachi/Sasuke banter. Oh well, I'll enjoy seeing Tsunade land a good blow or two before she and the Kages are wiped off the face of the map.

Don't let me down Madara; you're not a mere Uchiha anymore. You're representing the God Rikudou now.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Re: Nurse Itachi:
> I'd lol to myself if it ended up being true. Maybe Sasuke was diagnosed with something when he was young, and that's why Itachi acts the way he does.



NURSE ITACHI IS SASUKE'S PERSONAL NURSE. :ho


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Damn, Madara singles Tsunade out because she is the First's relative and a weak woman?


When a villain trash-talks their opponent, it's usually a sign that the villain is about to lose.

Madara is too cocky for his own good.


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Hashirama was able to restore himself without making hand seals and was the strongest Shinobi whose jutsus were all on a whole different class/scale.

If this is correct than IMO there are no more doubts that Hashirama>all hokages


----------



## Bonney (Feb 29, 2012)

Man Madara calling Tsunade out a lot, saying shes a weak woman... cold
Madara also praising Hashirama as having being called the strongest shinobi in history.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

It's do or die time for Tsunade and her fans.

I predict a ton of hype threads this week followed by lots of troll and white knighting threads next week.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Man Madara calling Tsunade out a lot, saying shes a weak woman... cold
> Madara also praising Hashirama as having being called the strongest shinobi in history.


On one hand he praises Senju blood, while on the other hand he trash-talks it.

Madara, make up your mind.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

SASUKE, FOLLOW ITACHI AND DON'T LET HIM GO!!!!!


----------



## Kankurette (Feb 29, 2012)

Let me guess what will happen next week. Tsunade is about to die a horrible death, then Naruto comes barging in and says, "Don't worry, Granny, I'm here, you go and have a cup of tea and play some bingo or whatever it is you old people do," and defeats Madara.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 29, 2012)

Not too much more in jpreview. Another mostly talky chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Madara is now confirmed gay for Hashirama. He hates women and thinks they're ugly.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Man Madara calling Tsunade out a lot, saying shes a weak woman... cold
> Madara also praising Hashirama as having being called the strongest shinobi in history.



Madara is going to get pwned next week - watch. He is talking way too much. Tsunade fans, enjoy this. You're about to have your moment, one you've waited for, for centuries now.

Madara will praise her efforts, then release another big jutsu.


----------



## Gojita (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Damn, Madara singles Tsunade out because she is the First's relative and a weak woman?



what can you expect, the man becomes angry by the mere mentioning of the name Senju Hashirama, of course he would target his granddaughter and even add verbal insult while he is at it. Beside this so typical for a villain i am far from surprised.



Klue said:


> Madara is going to get pwned next week - watch. He is talking way too much. Tsunade fans, enjoy this. You're about to have your moment, one you've waited for, for centuries now.
> 
> Madara will praise her efforts, then release another big jutsu.



Oh yes please do, please Madara use your fully developed Susanoo and impale her straight through with some big blade, that would look awesome and be quit a befiting death scene for a well loved character.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 29, 2012)

Chapter is nice. 10/10


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

first onoiki and his determination.

now tsunade.

anyone sees a pattern here? 

i don't think we will tsunade vs madara just like onoiki vs madara. i think we will see gaara, mei, and the A's resolve and then they fight madara. 

in other words, 3 more chapters and then the fight begins so........... yeah, one month from now. 


and lol at tusunade doing that hand thingy


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

madara is confirmed gay o.O


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> Let me guess. Tsunade is about to die a horrible death, then Naruto comes barging in and says, "Don't worry, Granny, I'm here, you go and have a cup of tea and play some bingo or whatever it is you old people do," and defeats Madara.


I thought all his clones were dispelled?

It doesn't matter, Tsunade deserves a battle to herself.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's do or die time for Tsunade and her fans.
> 
> I predict a ton of hype threads this week followed by lots of troll and white knighting threads next week.


It'll be Sasuke's and Itachi's fault. Their encounter is just completely uninteresting. There's nothing new in it and it still takes up 13 pages. So that'll leave us with nothing to say about them and all we can do is speculate what Tsunade may or may not do next week.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 29, 2012)

lol..... Madara calling Tsunade a ugly and useless..........


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

i like the pase in this chapter. it's ok. it's not full fights like last year. i like fights but not a whole year of them where little to nothing happens in development.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

With the past two chapters, it's safe to call Senju Hashirama, the greatest Hokage/Shinobi of all time (minus Rikudou).


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> madara is confirmed gay o.O


Mito must have really laid it down thick to him for it to affect him like that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 29, 2012)

Not even Mito could love Hashirama as much as Madara does


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade gonna spank that dawg.


----------



## Kankurette (Feb 29, 2012)

Madaraaargh took it up the bum from Shodai.

Also, why the fuck is Onoki not dead yet?


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> lol..... Madara calling Tsunade a *ugly *and useless..........



i agree with him on her being useless but ugly? 

i know he has a problem with her grandpa or something but since when hatred made tits ugly?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm disappointed, Sasuke.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> What are the attribute of nurse itachi mode?



It needs no attributes, whatever he/she wants will happen, why? Because its fucking Nurse Itachi.


----------



## Federer (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> i agree with him on her being useless but ugly?
> 
> i know he has a problem with her grandpa or something but since when hatred made tits ugly?



She's so ugly she hides here true appearance.


----------



## m1cojakle (Feb 29, 2012)

Spoiler: ch 577:Tsunades Death: (caption) the will of fire dies out again the mighty flames of the Uchiha Madara!  Next chapter: the Death of Naruto!?!


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Not even Mito could love Hashirama as much as Madara does



Madara is to Hashirama what Garp was to the Pirate King.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone got a trans on those three panels at the bottom of the page?


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> i agree with him on her being useless but ugly?
> 
> i know he has a problem with her grandpa or something but since when hatred made tits ugly?



Madara likes wood and not tits: CONFIRMED!


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Not even Mito could love Hashirama as much as Madara does



this naruto = madara comparison itachi did makes more sense.

cause naruto likes sasuke even more than sakura and hinata like naruto.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 29, 2012)

I waited an entire week for this bs? 

*rolls around on the ground and kicks feet temper tantrum style*


I have no idea why Kishimoto is hyping the 1st so much. Am I missing something? In part 1, dude seemed like 'just another kage' power-wise. Now....?


Geesh.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> i agree with him on her being useless but ugly?
> 
> i know he has a problem with her grandpa or something but since when hatred made tits ugly?



Sharingan > cheat/fake tits.....


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It needs no attributes, whatever he/she wants will happen, why? Because its fucking Nurse Itachi.



THAT'S RIGHT.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 29, 2012)

Itachi was surprisingly cold. But I guess he can't afford to waste time, he's got something important to do.

As for Tsunade, this is mere hype. She's still going to get asskicked. The fact that she is talking big doesn't mean anything.

 She acted the same at the Sannin battle in Part 1 and look at how that turned out, getting humiliated by Kabuto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I waited an entire week for this bs?
> 
> *rolls around on the ground and kicks feet temper tantrum style*
> 
> ...



Maybe he's Itachi's grandfather. They do look similar in some panels.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> Sharingan > cheat/fake tits.....


Who's tits you calling fake, buddy? 

You aren't even a man.


----------



## Federer (Feb 29, 2012)

Madara > Iruka.

Shodai is clearly the strongest Hokage.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

Madara: Do not speak my man's name!


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Luiz said:


> *Itachi was surprisingly cold.* But I guess he can't afford to waste time, he's got something important to do.



I'M STILL WAITING FOR THE HUGS AND TEARS SCENE TO COME.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

If Sasuke continues to pursue Itachi, he'll definitely end up running into Kabuto instead of interrupting Tobi and Naruto's fight.

No way Kabuto's surviving _both_ the Uchiha bros.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 29, 2012)

That's the worst SJ week in a long time for me. Naruto has a chapter with 5 pages of content, One Piece is meandering in the nowhere until Oda finally starts an arc against superior opponents like one of the Yonkou. I think actually this week Bleach is the most interesting, because Soul Society is apparently attacked by Nazis. This sounds like it might belong to the "so bad it's actually good" category


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

At least we know why everyone wanted a piece of Hashirama


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


> I'M STILL WAITING FOR THE HUGS AND TEARS SCENE TO COME.



There won't be any hugs and tears.

Only sweat and blood.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I waited an entire week for this bs?
> 
> *rolls around on the ground and kicks feet temper tantrum style*
> 
> ...


I think you missed the Oro vs Sarutobi arc. And all the rest of Part one where it indicated that the Kages were respected beyond what words can describe.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 29, 2012)

I see madara see through tsunade body modification tech. Dat eye.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> There won't be any hugs and tears.
> 
> Only sweat and blood.



And semen.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> There won't be any hugs and tears.
> 
> Only sweat and blood.



JUST YOU WAIT, IT'LL HAPPEN!!!!!! 





First Tsurugi said:


> And semen.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> this naruto = madara comparison itachi did makes more sense.
> 
> cause naruto likes sasuke even more than sakura and hinata like naruto.



Manga canon.

I feel bad for fans who were hoping Madara secretly loved Mito and VOTE was about her. They were expecting nice treesome, we got the usual bromance rivalry with Madara in Naruto's shoes and Hashirama starring as Sasuke.


----------



## Agony (Feb 29, 2012)

one question,why is itachi surprised that sasuke could use susanoo?i thought he planned sasuke to have his ms and sasuke's fused so that koto could trigger when naruto meets him?


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 29, 2012)

> I have no idea why Kishimoto is hyping the 1st so much. Am I missing something? In part 1, dude seemed like 'just another kage' power-wise. Now....?
> 
> 
> Geesh.



I know all fandoms are pissed at this. Hashirama > Itachi, deal with it.


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

itachi is too emotionless even for itachi. at east we get a "..." back


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I waited an entire week for this bs?
> 
> *rolls around on the ground and kicks feet temper tantrum style*
> 
> ...



he will be trolled eventually. remember how much hanzo was hyped?


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> And semen.



Only if we're talking about Orochimaru's semen, dripping from Sasuke's anus.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Feb 29, 2012)

Agony said:


> one question,why is itachi surprised that sasuke could use susanoo?i thought he planned sasuke to have his ms and sasuke's fused so that koto could trigger when naruto meets him?



Because having MS doesn't translate to having Susanoo. Tobi remarked Su is rare.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Manga canon.
> 
> I feel bad for fans who were hoping Madara secretly loved Mito and VOTE was about her. They were expecting nice treesome, we got the usual bromance rivalry with Madara in Naruto's shoes and Hashirama starring as Sasuke.



Maybe it was about her, just not in the way some fans expected.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> That's the worst SJ week in a long time for me. Naruto has a chapter with 5 pages of content -



My thoughts exactly. Much rather see Itachi get away for a chapter, so the majority could have focused on the Kages and Madara.


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 29, 2012)

Seems like another chapter where nothing interesting happens. We did find out that Madara thinks Hashirama is the most beautiful person he knows.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

Sasuke surely wont let Itachi juts leave, knowing him.


----------



## gershwin (Feb 29, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Manga canon.
> 
> I feel bad for fans who were hoping Madara secretly loved Mito and VOTE was about her. They were expecting nice treesome, we got the usual bromance rivalry with Madara in Naruto's shoes and Hashirama starring as Sasuke.



Why do you think Madara hates women? Mito dumped him for Hashi


----------



## slickcat (Feb 29, 2012)

shitty chapter. meh,wanted some action not rehashed stories


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I have no idea why Kishimoto is hyping the 1st so much. Am I missing something? In part 1, dude seemed like 'just another kage' power-wise. Now....?


I'd say it's because Kishi is setting up Hashirama as Naruto's next benchmark after Minato. By defeating Tobi Naruto will surpass Minato, then by defeating EMS Sauce he will surpass Hashirama and finally by defeating Juubi Rinnegan Madara he will surpass Rikudou Sennin.


----------



## Guanaco-san (Feb 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> Madara likes wood and not tits: CONFIRMED!



I lol'd hard !

Hope we will see some fighting action from tsunade-sama. I really miss the fights like the one between the 3 first hokages (3th against edo 1st and 2nd). That was a great fight with a lot of powerfull elemental jutsus, not all this bloodline things


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunadeeeeeeeee ! Don't let me down, woman !


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 29, 2012)

How trolled you'd be if Tsunade manages to do something significant @ this point ? 

I say Juubi level trolling.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

So is Madara now a master of _~fabulous~_ as well as swag?


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I know all fandoms are pissed at this. Hashirama > Itachi, deal with it.







Synn said:


> Only if we're talking about Orochimaru's semen, dripping from Sasuke's anus.



NOPE, THIS IS ABOUT SASUKE AND ITACHI. AND VICE VERSA. 

:ho


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I'd say it's because Kishi is setting up Hashirama as Naruto's next benchmark after Minato. By defeating Tobi Naruto will surpass Minato, then by defeating EMS Sauce he will surpass Hashirama and finally by defeating Juubi Rinnegan Madara he will surpass Rikudou Sennin.



That actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope Madara quickly disposes of the Kages, I want to see the Rookies, and the Masters (mostly Gai and Rock Lee) to fight.

Been freaking waiting forever-since Rock lee vs Kimamaro to get a fight in..........I've waited too damn long........................


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


>



I didn't imply that Itachi isn't fucking awesome.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> I hope Madara quickly disposes of the Kages, I want to see the Rookies, and the Masters (mostly Gai and Rock Lee) to fight.
> 
> Been freaking waiting ever-since Rock lee vs Kimamaro to get a fight in..........I've waited too damn long........................



Rock Lee won't receive a major fight - don't waste your time.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

slickcat said:


> shitty chapter. meh,wanted some action not rehashed stories


What did you expect from this chapter? A Sasuke vs Itachi super smackdown?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> My thoughts exactly. Much rather see Itachi get away for a chapter, so the majority could have focused on the Kages and Madara.


It's happening because Sasuke vs Itachi or rather, Sasuke + Itachi vs Kabuto has to be set up first.





Grimmjowsensei said:


> How trolled you'd be if Tsunade manages to do something significant @ this point ?
> 
> I say Juubi level trolling.


Exactly how would her winning be trolling?  She's supposed to protect the village. She'd simply be doing her job if she won.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I didn't imply that Itachi isn't fucking awesome.



LUIZ, I AM DISAPPOINT. 

YOUR LOVE FOR HASHIRAMA SHOULD NEVER SURPASS YOUR LOVE FOR ITACHI!!!!!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 29, 2012)

So simply seeing Itachi has reverted Sasuke from crazy mass murderer to confused little brother?

I sense some funny edit threads this week.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 29, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I know all fandoms are pissed at this. Hashirama > Itachi, deal with it.



Dude, I feel nothing about Hashirama. His fandom isn't a rival fandom of mine, so his hype won't cause me to rage via my keyboard. 

Minato? Jiraiya? Sasuke? Sure. 

Just never connected Itachi and Hashirama in any way enough to care about his hype. Sort of like Hanzou with his hype.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Why do you think Madara hates women? Mito dumped him for Hashi



He's fapping over how Hashirama is the strongest guy evah, then goes on to say that weak people are ugly.

That implies that he thinks strong people are beautiful. 

Take it from there.

That and the whole jab at women in general is awkward.  

Oh Kishi. Making villains with questionable sexuality since Orochimaru.


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Manga canon.
> 
> I feel bad for fans who were hoping Madara secretly loved Mito and VOTE was about her. They were expecting nice threesome, we got the usual bromance rivalry with Madara in Naruto's shoes and Hashirama starring as Sasuke.



i think it's better that he gave two shits about mito cause the worst stories are the "i like this girl so much that i am willing to kill you for her" type of BS................ unless madara actually gets mito then that's anotehr story


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

am i the only one that cant get itachi's logic at all?



> 9) sasuke asks itachi why he left only him alive.
> 
> 10)"because you knew nothing." Itachi wanted to use the hatred that build up inside sasuke, but he failed.
> 
> 11)"I hoped you would walk the right path." Itachi wanted to leave sasuke with no option but to walk down what he felt was the right path.




what right path exacly?

i love itachi but there is something off in his logic, and this chapter just makes it more obvious.

i knew that "why you left me alive" would be the first question that sasuke would make, if kishi intends to got down the road i think he will, it fits perfectly.


he would be lying here either way, either if he left sasuke alive as part of a plan created by him to counter madara's, while still acting as if he was with madara, or because he couldnt bring himself to kill him.


how the fuck did itachi intend to use sasuke's hatred?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Maybe it was about her, just not in the way some fans expected.



Mito *crying*: Hashirama, bring Madara-kun back. This is all I want in life, I beg you...

Uh... something went wrong here.


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's fapping over how Hashirama is the strongest guy evah, then goes on to say that weak people are ugly.
> 
> That implies that he thinks strong people are beautiful.
> 
> ...



orochimaru was not gay ......... he was a pedo


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rock Lee won't receive a major fight - don't waste your time.



90% of the reason I read this manga is for Rock Lee, the other 9% is for Gai, the other 1% is for Tobi's identity.

>_____________> So I have to believe.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's fapping over how Hashirama is the strongest guy evah, then goes on to say that weak people are ugly.
> 
> *That implies that he thinks strong people are beautiful. *
> 
> ...



This perfectly explains Madara's orgasm here.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rock Lee won't receive a major fight - don't waste your time.


>All the rookies show up as support at the fight between Naruto and co. vs Tobi
>Naruto: Stand back! You'll all get in the way. This is MY fight!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> i agree with him on her being useless but ugly?
> 
> i know he has a problem with her grandpa or something but since when hatred made tits ugly?



He can probably see through her illusion of youth.



PikaCheeka said:


> Oh Kishi. Making villains with questionable sexuality since Orochimaru.



In before Zabuza and Haku.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Feb 29, 2012)

Madara called Tsunade ugly, weak and useless...hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Dark Red Z (Feb 29, 2012)

I insist. Punch Element Tsunade vs Edo Madara+. Gee, I wonder who to vouch for. He already reacted to a kick from her at the speed of teleporting.

Not only that, Onoki also had a cliffhanger like this, and it was cockblocked.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> am i the only one that cant get itachi's logic at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wanted Sasuke to protect his clan's honor and direct his hatred towards the enemies of the village. i.e. those who apparently hated the uchiha enough to get them killed. It is no coincidence that Itachi ended up joining the Akatsuki.


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> am i the only one that cant get itachi's logic at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



live with konoha and die for their sake like any other konoha shinobi................ itachi was dumb like that


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> What did you expect from this chapter? A Sasuke vs Itachi super smackdown?



5-6 pages of Sasuke and Itachi, rest dedicated to the Kages and Madara. Not too much to ask.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I think you missed the Oro vs Sarutobi arc. And all the rest of Part one where it indicated that the Kages were respected beyond what words can describe.



Listen, back in part 1, we thought Sarutobi and Minato were the strongest Hokage's in the Leaf's history. Hashirama was obviously powerful...

...but 'The God Of Shinobi' and 'The Yellow Flash' were top dog.

Now? 

This dude is Rikudou level.  

Gooood grief!


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> How trolled you'd be if Tsunade manages to do something significant @ this point ?



Are you saying that because you're insecure that she might actually beat Madara before Itachi can cancel Edo Tensei?

Let's be realistic now: as much as I like Tsunade, pretty sure this is where she's gonna die trying to defeat him. We both know it's not gonna happen, but she deserves to shine one last time.


----------



## N120 (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> how the fuck did itachi intend to use sasuke's hatred?





he wanted to hide konoha's involvement and have sasukes anger directed at him as the sole culprit of that massacre.

the aim would then be for him to kill itachi,take his eyes, become a hero, return to konoha and rebuild the uchiha clan, one loyal to konoha from scratch.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> live with konoha and die for their sake like any other konoha shinobi................ *itachi was dumb like that *



NOT YOU TOO.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

What purpose would Tsunade's death serve?


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

This is petty much Tsunade's last chance.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> orochimaru was not gay ......... he was a pedo



And Nagato was a necrophile who played with his best friend's corpse. Kabuto's into bestiality with that ass-snake.



Gaawa-chan said:


> He can probably see through her illusion of youth.



I don't think he's literally calling her ugly anyway. He's just saying weak people are ugly in general.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> am i the only one that cant get itachi's logic at all?
> 
> what right path exacly?
> 
> ...



My doubts exactly. I can also see that Kishi is going the route that Sasuke was the only one that didn't know about the coup.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out what a taijutsu specialist, who isn't especially fast going to do against....well...

....ALL THAT?!?!

Is she going to use medical ninjutsu against a zombie?


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> How trolled you'd be if Tsunade manages to do something significant @ this point ?
> 
> I say Juubi level trolling.



remember how when we first read the spoilers of karin liking sauske but in reality she was pretending to do so? 


yeah, like that but combined with sakura stopping before stabing sasuke in the back.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> am i the only one that cant get itachi's logic at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Itachi wanted Sasuke to focus all his hatred onto his older brother and completely reject what he believed to be Itachi's way of life. And what better way to reject Itachi than to become a true loyal Konoha shinobi. Itachi wanted Sasuke to be just like Naruto. To rise above his hatred and form new bonds and create an Uchiha clan unfettered by their history of hatred.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Listen, back in part 1, we thought Sarutobi and Minato were the strongest Hokage's in the Leaf's history. Hashirama was obviously powerful...
> 
> ...but 'The God Of Shinobi' and 'The Yellow Flash' were top dog.
> 
> ...


Ah, I see where you are coming from.

This is the part where I give you a bit of wisdom and encourage you to look at the bigger picture, but I can't think of anything to say right now.

And this is the part where I say we should just suck it up and accept it.


----------



## Agony (Feb 29, 2012)

i seriously hope tsunade dies.gotta have some good guys dead. i always wanted oonoki,A,tsunade dead. three of them are quite old already.killerbee,naruto can fill up their place.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> What purpose would Tsunade's death serve?


The purpose used to be Naruto becoming Hokage, but at this point I'm not sure if he will or not anyway.


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> What purpose would Tsunade's death serve?



Naruto taking over as the Sixth Hokage.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think he's literally calling her ugly anyway. He's just saying weak people are ugly in general.


Madara is powersexual.


----------



## Federer (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> What purpose would Tsunade's death serve?



Finally a good person that dies during this war? 

Making shit emotional?


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I'm trying to figure out what a taijutsu specialist, who isn't especially fast going to do against....well...
> 
> ....ALL THAT?!?!
> 
> Is she going to use medical ninjutsu against a zombie?



She's going to show something new obviously. She's going to have something that we haven't seen that can help her deal with the current situation.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 29, 2012)

Agony said:


> i seriously hope tsunade dies.gotta have some good guys dead. i always wanted oonoki,A,tsunade dead. three of them are quite old already.killerbee,naruto can fill up their place.



Unless he undergoes some serious changes, Bee would be a terrible Kage.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> Naruto taking over as the Sixth Hokage.



She doesn't need to die for him to become the Sixth Hokage. Besides, according to Nartuo, he has to save Sasuke first, anyway.

Whatever that means.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> She's going to show something new obviously. She's going to have something that we haven't seen that can help her deal with the current situation.


Finally, Slug Mode.


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> And Nagato was a necrophile who played with his best friend's corpse. Kabuto's into bestiality with that ass-snake.



but still not gay 

i know orochimaru has a bysexual-tim curry vibe but his vibe is mistaken to be gay. no, he has a pedo vibe.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Unless he undergoes some serious changes, Bee would be a terrible Kage.


You mean best. The concerts would be off the hook.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade breaking Susano'o in half with her hands


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> He wanted Sasuke to protect his clan's honor and direct his hatred towards the enemies of the village. i.e. those who apparently hated the uchiha enough to get them killed. It is no coincidence that Itachi ended up joining the Akatsuki.



and tell him to kill his best friend in the process?

what bugs me about itachi is this, he didnt only try to direct sasuke's hatred, but he also made him serve his bonds, its an anti-will of fire logic.

did he really think that all this hate would do any good in the end? sorry but this logic is beyond flawed.

thats why i think that we will discover some itachi plan that goes beyond what we think. Kishi did say that there was a lot to tell about sasuke, and it involved itachi.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> What purpose would Tsunade's death serve?



Well, if Sakura is ever to do anything worthwhile this might be the catalyst.



Synn said:


> Naruto taking over as the Sixth Hokage.



Tsunade doesn't need to die for Naruto to become hokage. Tsunade already has shown that she's basically just waiting until Naruto is ready to take over.



Divinstrosity said:


> I'm trying to figure out what a taijutsu specialist, who isn't especially fast going to do against....well...
> 
> ....ALL THAT?!?!
> 
> Is she going to use medical ninjutsu against a zombie?



You forget something. Tsunade learned Mito's jutsu. It has never been explicitly said, but they both have the same seal on their foreheads and that probably isn't the only thing she learned from her grandmother. If she knows Uzumaki sealing jutsu Madara may have to struggle a bit to defeat her.

Not only would it finally make Tsunade worthy of being Oro's and Jiraiya's equal, but we would finally see why the Uzumaki were feared.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> She doesn't need to die for him to become the Sixth Hokage. Besides, according to Nartuo, he has to save Sasuke first, anyway.
> 
> Whatever that means.


It means he isn't ready for the job yet.

So Tsunade's time hasn't come yet.


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


> NOT YOU TOO.



i love itachi to death but he is an idiot and with each appearance in the manga, he gets more stupid  he is reaching minato/tobi level of stupid 


it's like my love for oro. oro is a pedo-disgusting snake. but i love him regardless  

unlike most itachi fans, i am a true itachi fans for i love itachi despite of his "weakness"


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Tsunade breaking Susano'o in half with her hands



She'll instantly become a Goddess on the forums.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade's actually one of the only female characters I like.

She deserves to have a good death, and she'd want to go down fighting anyway. At the moment Madara is pretty much the only worthy enemy in that it's no shame whatsoever if he kills you. Sasuke's a pissed off kid. Kabuto has a snake up his butt and that's just embarrassing. Tobi's still not showing his shit.



Addy said:


> but still not gay
> 
> i know orochimaru has a bysexual-tim curry vibe but his vibe is mistaken to be gay. no, he has a pedo vibe.



I never said Oro was gay, man. I said Madara was.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 29, 2012)

Sooo... Yeah. Uchiha Bros. reunion was lacking, to say the least.



Divinstrosity said:


> I'm trying to figure out what a taijutsu specialist, who isn't especially fast going to do against....well...
> 
> ....ALL THAT?!?!
> 
> Is she going to use medical ninjutsu against a zombie?


Didn't you know? The _"Undead"_ are weak against _"Holy"_... 

Tsunade's about to ruin Madara's day with a Curaga.

</ffgeekage>


----------



## Kishido (Feb 29, 2012)

Sasuke: Bro I love you wait for me
*attacks with Susanoo*
Itachi: Fuck you
*defends with Susanoo*

Itachi = greatest mofo


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> She doesn't need to die for him to become the Sixth Hokage. Besides, according to Nartuo, he has to save Sasuke first, anyway.
> 
> Whatever that means.



I know, but it's most likely going to happen.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> and tell him to kill his best friend in the process?
> 
> what bugs me about itachi is this, he didnt only try to direct sasuke's hatred, but he also made him serve his bonds, its an anti-will of fire logic.
> 
> ...



I felt that Itachi never expected for Naruto to become Sasuke's closest friend.
As Itachi mentioned, he must kill the one closest to him ( Itachi himself of course, for Sasuke. That's what Itachi's motive was and that's how he got Mangekyo Sharingan, because Itachi died. )


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> and tell him to kill his best friend in the process?
> 
> what bugs me about itachi is this, he didnt only try to direct sasuke's hatred, but he also made him serve his bonds, its an anti-will of fire logic.
> 
> ...


Well maybe he was hoping that Sasuke would see the horror of the Uchiha for what it was and not do that. To some extent, it worked. After Itachi's death, Sasuke said he wasn't going to go Itachi's way. Unfortunately by then he had been twisted according to Tobi's will.

And yes I do agree with you that Itachi has a bigger plan and role to play up his sleeve.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> I know, but it's most likely going to happen.



LoL why?

What's the likelihood that she dies before Itachi manages to end Edo Tensei, honestly?


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I never said Oro was gay, man. I said Madara was.



in that case, yes. madara loves wood  

60 year old rinkly wood but he loves his wood alright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 29, 2012)

Please don't let Sasuke follow Itachi. 

Please don't let Sasuke follow Itachi. 

Please don't let Sasuke follow Itachi.

Sasuke is going to follow Itachi. 

Two chapters ago, Sasuke had the rape face. Now, he's going to follow his brother around like a lost puppy?

Sasuke, have some dignity, and go be crazy somewhere else. 

I want to see Itachi fight Kabuto and/or Madara one on one. Don't think he'll win per se, but .... DAMNIT, I'VE WAITED THIS ENTIRE MANGA TO SEE A HEALTHY ITACHI HAVE TO REALLY SWEAT, AND I WILL NOT GET ANOTHER CHANCE!


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade true form is ugly you can't deny that.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Please don't let Sasuke follow Itachi.
> 
> Please don't let Sasuke follow Itachi.
> 
> ...



This manga has made you a sad sad little man.


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Tsunade true form is ugly you can't deny that.



i am actually starting to wonder if the rennigan can see through tsunade's "lies"


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> DAMNIT, I'VE WAITED THIS ENTIRE MANGA TO SEE A HEALTHY ITACHI HAVE TO REALLY SWEAT, AND I WILL NOT GET ANOTHER CHANCE!


You expect Sasuke to let this slide? Besides, Itachi already pwned healthy Nagato who was like a demigod.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Tsunade true form is ugly you can't deny that.


We haven't seen her true self yet!


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Please don't let Sasuke follow Itachi.
> 
> Please don't let Sasuke follow Itachi.
> 
> ...



Then you better hope my prediction comes true and Kabuto faces off against Itachi while Kabuto's bodyguards- the Shodai kage generation of all villages except for Konoha- take on Sasuke.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 29, 2012)

I can already predict the Senju > Uchiha fight


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> i love itachi to death but he is an idiot and with each appearance in the manga, he gets more stupid  he is reaching minato/tobi level of stupid
> 
> 
> it's like my love for oro. oro is a pedo-disgusting snake. but i love him regardless
> ...



ITACHI IS NOT AN IDIOT. 





SaiST said:


> Sooo... Yeah. Uchiha Bros. reunion was lacking, to say the least.



JUST WAIT FOR IT, THE HUGS AND TEARS SCENE IS COMING. 



KiShiDo said:


> Sasuke: Bro I love you wait for me
> *attacks with Susanoo*
> Itachi: Fuck you
> *defends with Susanoo*
> ...







Divinstrosity said:


> Please don't let Sasuke follow Itachi.
> 
> Please don't let Sasuke follow Itachi.
> 
> ...



NOOOOO, SASUKE GO FOLLOW ITACHI!!!!!!!


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 29, 2012)

I find it funny that Sasuke can't come in to contact with someone without throwing something pointy at them. This is Itachi who he's been talking about in high regards lately and he shoots him in the back with a Susano-o arrow.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Well maybe he was hoping that Sasuke would see the horror of the Uchiha for what it was and not do that. To some extent, it worked. After Itachi's death, Sasuke said he wasn't going to go Itachi's way. Unfortunately by then he had been twisted according to Tobi's will.
> 
> And yes I do agree with you that Itachi has a bigger plan and role to play up his sleeve.



im thinking that its a plan that tobi was not aware, thats why only itachi can tell us.



Narutaru said:


> I find it funny that Sasuke can't come into contact with someone without throwing something pointy at them. This is Itachi who he's been talking about in high regards lately and he shoots him in the back with a Susano-o arrow.



did he shoot him o.O?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Sasuke: Bro I love you wait for me
> *attacks with Susanoo*
> Itachi: Fuck you
> *defends with Susanoo*
> ...



Sasuke is... I don't even think there's a word to describe him in the English language anymore. 

...

Is 'badoinky' a word yet?  All right, I'm coining a new term.  Sasuke is 'badoinky.'


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> What purpose would Tsunade's death serve?



Nothing, she ain't dying until Naruto's ready to become the sixth hokage.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im thinking that its a plan that tobi was not aware, thats why only itachi can tell us.


And now that Sasuke is following him, this would be as good a time as any to reveal his hand. And hopefully save Sasuke in the process.


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> LoL why?
> 
> What's the likelihood that she dies before Itachi manages to end Edo Tensei, honestly?



What's more fitting than a war for the new generation to take over?

Unless you expect all the current Kages (except Gaara and Mei) to end up in a Senior Housing with back problems, I can definitely see some of them die here...


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Then you better hope my prediction comes true and Kabuto faces off against Itachi while Kabuto's bodyguards- the Shodai kage generation of all villages except for Konoha- take on Sasuke.


We need a few more edos, like the first generation Kage, Sarutobi Sasuke, Sakumo, and Jiraiya. If Kabuto his smart he should have a strong body guard.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Is 'badoinky' a word yet?  All right, I'm coining a new term.  Sasuke is 'badoinky.'


May I ask where the syllables are?

ba-doin-ky or bad-oin-ky?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 29, 2012)

So Tsunade, who almost died in the battle with Orochimaru, is challenging *Uchiha Madara*?

Okay then.


----------



## calimike (Feb 29, 2012)

Ohana appear  Naruto is fall from #1 to #2


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 29, 2012)

I wonder whether the rinnengan can enter your mind. He knows tsunade is ugly, weak and useless all at a time.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> So Tsunade, who almost died in the battle with Orochimaru, is challenging *Uchiha Madara*?
> 
> Okay then.



She was out of shape then.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> May I ask where the syllables are?
> 
> ba-doin-ky or bad-oin-ky?



Ba-doin-ky (Buh-doin (like oink) -key).


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 29, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> You expect Sasuke to let this slide? Besides, Itachi already pwned healthy Nagato who was like a demigod.



Yeah, but the anti-Itachitards insist on downplaying what he did. Sure, he had help, but he certainly was the star of that show. 

Whatever.

If it happens THIS WAY, win or lose, he had to do it his alone. That's all I want.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

calimike said:


> Ohana appear  Naruto is fall from #1 to #2


Of course it is. They have to spice their mag up somehow, and changing the order of the mangas is one of them. It means nothing.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Madara isnt going to lose, the Kages cant win. The fact that Itachi is taking such meassures  to stop edo tensei and that apparently the 2 brothers will join this task should prove it.

I am almost certain said brothers will stop edo tensei, just as I am almost certain that while they will stop it they wont kill Kabuto.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm a bit surprised that not one of the kages summoned their summons at this juncture.  Wouldn't mind seeing if Madara has any besides Kurama.

Re:Tsunade....if she has a jutsu like genesis rebirth, then she must know a premise to do the opposite of that jutsu, that instead of regenerating her cells, she must know a jutsu that will increase the decay of the enemy in the cellular level....a version of how Naruto's rasenshuriken works on the cellular level, medical ninjutsu style....


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


> ITACHI IS NOT AN IDIOT.



he is not an idiot in everything. he is just an idiot when it comes to sauske. imagine what good it would do if he talked to sasuke?. i don't blame itachi. i blame kishi himself. he is really streching this shitty narusasu (only naruto can naruto save sasuke) shit way too far on the expense of itachi 

now, to crush your dreams even further 


*Spoiler*: __ 



only females hug males as did sakura and kushina to naruto. but male-male hugs never happened




to dance on thy shattered dreams 


*Spoiler*: __ 



itachi never cries  he cried once and that was one tear




*insert kubo tite with a mexican hat things and a mustache*


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im thinking that its a plan that tobi was not aware, thats why only itachi can tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> did he shoot him o.O?



I guess I read that in this thread. He attacks him at the very least which still doesn't make since seeing as he's been saying nii-san this and nii-san that ever since Itachi died.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

The sannin fight was a clusterfuck. None of the three showed their full power.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 29, 2012)

no way tsunade will die in this war. Tsunade will defeat Madara. I don't like but it'll be so...


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> So Tsunade, who almost died in the battle with Orochimaru, is challenging *Uchiha Madara*?
> 
> Okay then.



You mean that fight that happened after decades of doing nothing but boozing around?

Yeah, that's totally an accurate depiction of her current strength.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara isnt going to lose, the Kages cant win. The fact that Itachi is taking such meassures  to stop edo tensei and that apparently the 2 brothers will join this task should prove it.
> 
> I am almost certain said brothers will stop edo tensei, just as I am almost certain that while they will stop it they wont kill Kabuto.



If Sasuke tags along, Kabuto is toast. 

Maybe Itachi can't/won't defeat him, but Sasuke sure as hell can/will.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Ba-doin-ky (Buh-doin (like oink) -key).


Gotcha.





Divinstrosity said:


> Yeah, but the anti-Itachitards insist on downplaying what he did. Sure, he had help, but he certainly was the star of that show.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> If it happens THIS WAY, win or lose, he had to do it his alone. That's all I want.


I pay no attention to anyone who downplays another character's feats for the sake of hyping another. That's like flaming, trolling and mindless character bashing in my book.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Yeah, but the anti-Itachitards insist on downplaying what he did. Sure, he had help, but he certainly was the star of that show.


Itachi owned that fight. This is coming from a supporter Nagato/Pain, Naruto, and Killer Bee.


----------



## Synn (Feb 29, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> no way tsunade will die in this war. Tsunade will defeat Madara. I don't like but it'll be so...


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 29, 2012)

> no way tsunade will die in this war. *Tsunade will defeat Madara.* I don't like but it'll be so...


The fuck? No, she won't. I'm far from a Tsunade hater, in fact I like her but this is ridiculous. None of the Kage can handle Madara solo.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> no way tsunade will die in this war. Tsunade will defeat Madara. I don't like but it'll be so...



Either Sasuke or Itachi will stop edo tensei, this basically guarantee there is no way Madara and Kabuto by extension can lose via force for arms.

Althought Im confident even if they stop et they will fail at killing Kabuto.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> I'm a bit surprised that not one of the kages summoned their summons at this juncture.  Wouldn't mind seeing if Madara has any besides Kurama.
> 
> Re:Tsunade....if she has a jutsu like genesis rebirth, then she must know a premise to do the opposite of that jutsu, that instead of regenerating her cells, she must know a jutsu that will increase the decay of the enemy in the cellular level....a version of how Naruto's rasenshuriken works on the cellular level, medical ninjutsu style....



Other than Tsunade, we can't say for sure whether or not any of the current Kages possess a summon.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 29, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> You mean that fight that happened after decades of doing nothing but boozing around?
> 
> Yeah, that's totally an accurate depiction of her current strength.



...and she has shown absolutely nothing since then to suggest she has improved much. 

You think Uchiha Madara called her weak because he wanted to talk? Remember, we didn't see what she did while the fight took place offpanel. Madara, on the other hand, did.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> he is not an idiot in everything. he is just an idiot when it comes to sauske. imagine what good it would do if he talked to sasuke?. i don't blame itachi. i blame kishi himself. he is really streching this shitty narusasu (only naruto can naruto save sasuke) shit way too far on the expense of itachi
> 
> now, to crush your dreams even further
> 
> ...





THE HUGS AND TEARS WILL HAPPEN, JUST YOU WAIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> And now that Sasuke is following him, this would be as good a time as any to reveal his hand. And hopefully save Sasuke in the process.


exacly .

i dont know the save sasuke part, but itachi needs to reveal something like that, it would add the final layer to his character.



Narutaru said:


> I guess I read that in this thread. He attacks him at the very least which still doesn't make since seeing as he's been saying nii-san this and nii-san that ever since Itachi died.



well by the J preview he seems to try to grab him with susanoo's hand


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> The fuck? No, she won't. I'm far from a Tsunade hater, in fact I like her but this is ridiculous. None of the Kage can handle Madara solo.


I find these posts amusing.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Best you can really hope for is for an impressive showing from Tsunade. Maybe making Madara have to fight seriously. No way will she defeat him by herself though.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> no way tsunade will die in this war. Tsunade will defeat Madara. I don't like but it'll be so...


I feel like Naruto needs to experience the sorrow of death in a war. It could be Tsunade or Yamato, but it would develop his character and maybe tone down his newfound super hero persona.


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


> THE HUGS AND TEARS WILL HAPPEN, JUST YOU WAIT!!!!!!!!!



i feel sad now 


yes the hugs and tears will happen


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> So Tsunade, who almost died in the battle with Orochimaru, is challenging *Uchiha Madara*?
> 
> Okay then.



This is the first time since the Sannin gimp fight that Tsunade is showing any fighting skills. And I call it a gimp fight because none of the three showed what he or she was really capable of in the fight.



Jane Crocker said:


> We need a few more edos, like the first generation Kage, Sarutobi Sasuke, Sakumo, and Jiraiya. If Kabuto his smart he should have a strong body guard.



Sarutobi Sasuke and Sakumo would be cool, but I think the Shodai Kages would be better, because it would make it a lot easier to draw parallels between Naruto and Sasuke and the Shodai Kages may have fought (and gotten killed by) Madara in the first shinobi world war and fighting them would make Sasuke mirror Madara


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont know the save sasuke part, but itachi needs to reveal something like that, it would add the final layer to his character.


By "save Sasuke" I mean turn Sasuke back to the village's side. The side Itachi wanted Sasuke to be on.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well by the J preview he seems to try to grab him with susanoo's hand



SASUKE WILL GRAB ITACHI AND TAKE HIM ALONG WITH HIM.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Itachi can't save Sasuke, only Naruto can. At best he'll set the stage for Sauce's eventual redemption and reconciliation. At worst he'll send him spiraling even further into madness.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> If Sasuke tags along, Kabuto is toast.
> 
> Maybe Itachi can't/won't defeat him, but Sasuke sure as hell can/will.



No they wont. They will stop et, have no doubt about it, I may even see it as an easy task. But once it is done Sasuke will have to leave (Itachi will be gone by then as he is an et).

Kabuto clearly said he would fight Naruto, he has a pendant fight with Naruto and we have to see what effect the Zetsu spores have on him or how they will play out, none of them can happen in the Itachi and Sasuke vs Kabuto fight and there is no way these are not happening since Kishi didnt draw the spores on Kabuto and neither Kabuto promissed Naruto to fight him at full power for nothing.

They may even be dominating the fight, but once "that" jutsu comes into play specially the knowledgement that is supposed to be war changing Kabuto will gain the upper hand.

They may stop edo tensei but they arent killing Kabuto.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> I feel like Naruto needs to experience the sorrow of death in a war. It could be Tsunade or Yamato, but it would develop his character and maybe tone down his newfound super hero persona.


He's already experienced the sorrow of death: Jiraiya. Just because someone he loves happens to die in a war won't make it hurt more or any less. I for one do not wish any more loss on him.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> i feel sad now
> 
> 
> yes the hugs and tears will happen



GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> The fuck? No, she won't. I'm far from a Tsunade hater, in fact I like her but this is ridiculous. None of the Kage can handle Madara solo.



It isn't even that she's not capable of solo-ing him (which she isn't).

It's that she simply doesn't have the relevance to do so. Madara has been hyped to hell and was even considered (and still is considered, technically) to be the man behind this whole war. Tsunade isn't only a secondary/support character, but has barely done anything since Part 1 to boot. 

Madara isn't going down to anyone other than the hero himself or a different major player, like Sasuke. IMO, it would take both.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 29, 2012)

the sannin fight was like watching the special olympics...entertaining but you just can't help but feel bad.....


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well by the J preview he seems to try to grab him with susanoo's hand



Three different trans say he attacked and the preview says he uses Susano-o and Itachi counters so I'm going to assume he actually attacked him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 29, 2012)

Aiku said:


> LUIZ, I AM DISAPPOINT.
> 
> YOUR LOVE FOR HASHIRAMA SHOULD NEVER SURPASS YOUR LOVE FOR ITACHI!!!!!



Will you forgive me, Aiku?


----------



## Fay (Feb 29, 2012)

So genesis rebirth is basically a justu that Tsunade inherited from Shodai then..? First her head seal is from Mito and now one of her best justsus is from Shodai...IMO it doesn't do her much justice.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Itachi wanted Sasuke to focus all his hatred onto his older brother and completely reject what he believed to be Itachi's way of life. And what better way to reject Itachi than to become a true loyal Konoha shinobi. Itachi wanted Sasuke to be just like Naruto. To rise above his hatred and form new bonds and create an Uchiha clan unfettered by their history of hatred.



Well Said.  



Jeαnne said:


> and tell him to kill his best friend in the process?
> 
> what bugs me about itachi is this, he didnt only try to direct sasuke's hatred, but he also made him serve his bonds, its an anti-will of fire logic.
> 
> ...



That's where the irony lies, Jeanne.  Even tho Itachi possessed the will of fire, passed on to him from Shisui, the methods he used, and his plan for Sasuke all revolved around hate, and he retained many of the qualities of the uchiha, and lived as an uchiha.  

Itachi himself wanted to leave behind the hateful ways of the uchiha, but his intricate plan required him to sacrifice his own wishes, and accept those same ways of the elder son.  Power gained thru hate for Sasuke for the sake of protecting him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> Three different trans say he attacked and the preview says he uses Susano-o and Itachi counters so I'm going to assume he actually attacked him.


but the J-preview has a pic:


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 29, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> The sannin fight was a clusterfuck. None of the three showed their full power.



Well, I hope so. I'd really love to see her full power. However it seems more like a built up for another character's shining moment.

Hopefully I"l be wrong


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> It isn't even that she's not capable of solo-ing him (which she isn't).
> 
> It's that she simply doesn't have the relevance to do so. Madara has been hyped to hell and was even considered (and still is considered, technically) to be the man behind this whole war. Tsunade isn't only a secondary/support character, but has barely done anything since Part 1 to boot.
> 
> Madara isn't going down to anyone other than the hero himself or a different major player, like Sasuke. IMO, it would take both.


Madara isn't as strong as he makes himself out to be, seeing as Tsunade thinks she can beat him. (No offense intended to Tsunade or her fans.)





jgalt7 said:


> the sannin fight was like watching the special olympics...entertaining but you just can't help but feel bad.....


Well the thing about the Sannin fight is that they were all evenly matched (or close to it)... a stalemate. It took Naruto and Kabuto (outsiders) to decide the outcome of that battle.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Sarutobi Sasuke and Sakumo would be cool, but I think the Shodai Kages would be better, because it would make it a lot easier to draw parallels between Naruto and Sasuke and the Shodai Kages may have fought (and gotten killed by) Madara in the first shinobi world war and fighting them would make Sasuke mirror Madara


Sarutobi Sasuke could be a good replacement for the first. I wouldn't be surprised if he was a candidate for Shodai Hokage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> That's where the irony lies, Jeanne.  Even tho Itachi possessed the will of fire, passed on to him from Shisui, the methods he used, and his plan for Sasuke all revolved around hate, and he retained many of the qualities of the uchiha, and lived as an uchiha.
> 
> Itachi himself wanted to leave behind the hateful ways of the uchiha, but his intricate plan required him to sacrifice his own wishes, and accept those same ways of the elder son.  Power gained thru hate for Sasuke for the sake of protecting him.



its definitely a great irony, i guess that him, as an uchiha, was under the same curse too and only could see a way of trying his plans throught hate, even if his intentions were good


----------



## Melodie (Feb 29, 2012)

Fay said:


> So genesis rebirth is basically a justu that Tsunade inherited from Shodai then..? First her head seal is from Mito and now one of her best justsus is from Shodai...IMO it doesn't do her much justice.



What? Tsunade created genesis rebirth, there is no way she inherits a techinque if she herself created it.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 29, 2012)

Sasuke is going to be pissed that Itachi is focusing more on Naruto instead of lil' old him !


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Will you forgive me, Aiku?



YOU BETTER STILL LOVE ITACHI. 



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Sasuke is going to be pissed that Itachi is focusing more on Naruto instead of lil' old him !


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Madara isn't as strong as he makes himself out to be, seeing as Tsunade thinks she can beat him. (No offense intended to Tsunade or her fans.)



If Tsunade really thought she could defeat him herself, she wouldn't have had Mei summoned to the battlefield.

She's just talking big.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Sasuke is going to be pissed that Itachi is focusing more on Naruto instead of lil' old him !


Maybe he should take a leaf out of Itachi's book.


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> but the J-preview has a pic:



That doesn't really help much. He could be swinging at him or trying to snatch him up. If we go by the spoiler he's actually trying to attack him. Have to wait for the chapter I guess.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Sasuke is going to be pissed that Itachi is focusing more on Naruto instead of lil' old him !


itachi doesnt know what kind of sleeping dragon he is poking


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

Of course Tsunade is bluffing. Madara has just been toying with the Kages, testing out jutsu and such. He's treated them like chunnin so far.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If Tsunade really thought she could defeat him herself, she wouldn't have had Mei summoned to the battlefield.
> 
> She's just talking big.


She actually joined Mei on the battlefield, not the other way around. What happened is that all the kages attacked as one group, and now that some of the kages are down for the count, (such as A and Oonoki,) it's Tsunade who has to take the fight to Madara.

I don't think she's talking big because she's actually going to put her money where her mouth is in the next chapter or two.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> itachi doesnt know what kind of sleeping dragon he is poking




Looks at avatar....and reads your quote.


Does it involve the area between his legs ?


----------



## Fay (Feb 29, 2012)

Did Madara just call Tsunade ugly ? As if he's better looking .


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Of course Tsunade is bliffing. Madara has just been toying with the Kages, testing out jutsu and such. *He's treated them like chunnin so far.*


That's why he's going to lose. A villain should never underestimate their opponent.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 29, 2012)

I still don't get why Kishi is making "side" characters 10 times better than the actual main characters in terms of personality


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Looks at avatar....and reads your quote.
> 
> 
> Does it involve the area between his legs ?


i swear it wasnt intentional


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

Fay said:


> Did Madara just call Tsunade ugly ? As if he's better looking .


Apples and oranges


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> *Madara isn't as strong as he makes himself out to be, seeing as Tsunade thinks she can beat him. *(No offense intended to Tsunade or her fans.)



Erm...don't you mean that the other way around? Your logic doesn't work.

If Madara isn't actually as strong as he pretends to be, then Tsunade would be nervous about fighting him when in reality, she shouldn't be. 

Instead, she seems confident that she can beat him. If Madara is really falsifying his strength, he's downplaying it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> I still don't get why Kishi is making "side" characters 10 times better than the actual main characters in terms of personality


The main characters get too much screen time and we've gotten used to them. It's called desensitization. They only look better because we don't seem them often.


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 29, 2012)

Fay said:


> Did Madara just call Tsunade ugly ? As if he's better looking .



He doesn't rate people by physical appearance. Strength is beautiful to him.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 29, 2012)

Fay said:


> Did Madara just call Tsunade ugly ? As if he's better looking .



But she is

She's so vain she uses a jutsu to hide the fact she's an ugly old hag


----------



## Agony (Feb 29, 2012)

tsunade talks all shit.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Erm...don't you mean that the other way around? Your logic doesn't work.


lol no. I mean that Madara's hype is unwarranted. So as you said:



> If Madara isn't actually as strong as he pretends to be, then Tsunade would be nervous about fighting him when in reality, she shouldn't be.
> 
> Instead, she seems confident that she can beat him. If Madara is really falsifying his strength, he's downplaying it.


Tsunade has nothing to worry about.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> She actually joined Mei on the battlefield, not the other way around. What happened is that all the kages attacked as one group, and now that some of the kages are down for the count, (such as A and Oonoki,) it's Tsunade who has to take the fight to Madara.
> 
> I don't think she's talking big because she's actually going to put her money where her mouth is in the next chapter or two.



No, she specifically requested Mei be brought in to counter Madara's Katons.

Madara is not going to be taken down by any single Kage regardless of who it is.

He is on a completely different level, as these past chapters have demonstrated.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> but the J-preview has a pic:



I'm intrigued with the part saying that Itachi changed Sasuke (that I get), but if he didn't he (Sasuke) would have died.


----------



## Trent (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> If Sasuke tags along, Kabuto is toast.
> 
> Maybe Itachi can't/won't defeat him, but Sasuke sure as hell can/will.



I agree with that.

And I have to say a Kabuto using his last trump cards against an Uchiha Bros tag team could be rather EPIC!!! 

Maybe he'd even need to recal Edo Madara at his side, which could save the (surviving) Kages?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> Are you saying that because you're insecure that she might actually beat Madara before Itachi can cancel Edo Tensei?
> 
> Let's be realistic now: as much as I like Tsunade, pretty sure this is where she's gonna die trying to defeat him. We both know it's not gonna happen, but she deserves to shine one last time.



Nothing to do with being insecure just asking. Would be heavy trolling if the helpless old woman pulled a trick on madara at a random point. Its not just tsunade. Madara is pushing 5 kages simultaneously. Any of them doing something solo would be illogical.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 29, 2012)

Didn't Tsunade threaten Deva?

"Don't underestimate me! I'm still the Hokage!" or some jazz. 


A few dozen panels later and the Leaf village looks like a desert.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

I could see Madara stomping the Kages and then being summoned back to fight the Uchiha Bros.

The true Uchiha fight is in the making...


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Didn't Tsunade threaten Deva?
> 
> "Don't underestimate me! I'm still the Hokage!" or some jazz.
> 
> ...


At least she saved the named characters


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Didn't Tsunade threaten Deva?
> 
> "Don't underestimate me! I'm still the Hokage!" or some jazz.
> 
> ...


Come now. Let's be fair. That was Pain she was dealing with.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

If by extension it didnt de-powered Kabuto's power I would love to see Tsunade kick the shit out of Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Granted, I don't find cougars hot, but assuming that Tsunade's true form is butt ugly and hag-like is ridiculous. 

Kishi draws women in their late thirties (Konan) like they're 18. Tsunade's really only in her early 50s, so judging by Kishi art, she probably looks about 30. 

In fact, he's probably been trolling us all along and that is her true form.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Come now. Let's be fair. That was Pain she was dealing with.



And lets be fair, he is dealing now with a guy that would eat Pain for breakfast.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 29, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Didn't Tsunade threaten Deva?
> 
> "Don't underestimate me! I'm still the Hokage!" or some jazz.



She actually said " Don't understimate the Five kages".



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nothing to do with being insecure just asking. Would be heavy trolling if the helpless old woman pulled a trick on madara at a random point. Its not just tsunade. Madara is pushing 5 kages simultaneously. Any of them doing something solo would be illogical.



But it's more logical when someone says Itachi solos, even though he is fighting alone, right?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Well maybe he was hoping that Sasuke would see the horror of the Uchiha for what it was and not do that. *To some extent, it worked. After Itachi's death, Sasuke said he wasn't going to go Itachi's way. Unfortunately by then he had been twisted according to Tobi's will.*
> 
> And yes I do agree with you that Itachi has a bigger plan and role to play up his sleeve.



Itachi's plan was one huge gamble, playing with some1's emotions, trying to manipulate them through hatred/darkness in their heart is like playing with fire.  Tobi simply was the better manipulator and mastermind than Itachi.  



Jane Crocker said:


> You expect Sasuke to let this slide? Besides, Itachi already pwned healthy Nagato who was like a demigod.



lol, funny statement.  

I really think Itachi's name should've been Re, Uchiha Re.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Granted, I don't find cougars hot, but assuming that Tsunade's true form is butt ugly and hag-like is ridiculous.
> 
> Kishi draws women in their late thirties (Konan) like they're 18. Tsunade's really only in her early 50s, so judging by Kishi art, she probably looks about 30.
> 
> In fact, he's probably been trolling us all along and that is her true form.


I believe she looks a bit older every time she uses genesis rebirth, due to the regeneration or something.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And lets be fair, he is dealing now with a guy that would eat Pain for breakfast.



Personally I find the phrase "I eat Pain for breakfast" quite amusing.


----------



## Trent (Feb 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nothing to do with being insecure just asking. Would be heavy trolling if the helpless old woman pulled a trick on madara at a random point. Its not just tsunade. *Madara is pushing 5 kages simultaneously. Any of them doing something solo would be illogical*.



True. 

But *IF* they were to defeat him, Tsunade could actually be the one to take him out, as in "landing the last blow".

Overpowered he may be, Madara still is an Edo zombie and a single sealing is needed to stop him.

It wouldn't be surprising that Tsunade had such elite sealing jutsu in her arsenal and you _could _imagine that a combo attack from allthe other Kages could *create an opening* and allow the hokage to land said uber sealing jutsu. I suppose.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Come now. Let's be fair. That was Pain she was dealing with.



...and this is Madara, WITH Rinnegan, and some of the First Hokage's powers. 


If Tsunade were strong enough to deal with Madara AT ALL, I'm fairly certain we would have known this by now.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nothing to do with being insecure just asking. Would be heavy trolling if the helpless old woman pulled a trick on madara at a random point. Its not just tsunade. Madara is pushing 5 kages simultaneously. *Any of them doing something solo would be illogical.*



But Onoki already did his solo thing last chapter...

So I don't think Tsunade doing something solo is illogical now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

As long as she is good looking I have no problem with Tsunade being mature, I find ridiculous to categorize the hotness or the likeness to a woman based on age.

I have no problem dating girls 10 years younger than me, neither 20 or 30 older.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 29, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Sarutobi Sasuke could be a good replacement for the first.




Sarutobi Sasuke in addition to the other four kages that would be cool, we could get a feeling for what Hiruzen would have been able to do in his prime.



> I wouldn't be surprised if he was a candidate for Shodai Hokage.



No, he wasn't. There were only two candidates Hashirama and Madara. Their supremacy was unchallenged. In any other generation Sarutobi Sasuke may have had a chance, but not against those two.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> lol, funny statement.


I was more impressed by Nagato, however Itachi fucked him over.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And lets be fair, he is


Hey since when was Tsunade a guy? 



> dealing now with a guy that would eat Pain for breakfast.


Power is not relative. We haven't seen either of them fight each other and I'm not entering into a subjective debate about who is stronger than who. They are each strong in their own way:
Pain: 6 bodies + rinnegan
Madara: 1 body + rinnegan + sharingan​Apples and Oranges


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Power is not relative. We haven't seen either of them fight each other and I'm not entering into a subjective debate about who is stronger than who. They are each strong in their own way:
> Pain: 6 bodies + rinnegan
> Madara: 1 body + rinnegan + sharingan​Apples and Oranges



Double meteor >>>>>>>> Chibaku Tensei

It is literally that simple.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> No, he wasn't. There were only two candidates Hashirama and Madara. Their supremacy was unchallenged. In any other generation Sarutobi Sasuke may have had a chance, but not against those two.


We know nothing about him other than his name makes him sound like another demigod. If he's ever mentioned again I bet Kishi will bring up something about how he was the only one to rivaled the two.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Double meteor >>>>>>>> Chibaku Tensei
> 
> It is literally that simple.


I'm sorry, but I find that sort of thinking too one-dimensional. Not only does it insist that one kage-level jutsu is somehow more stronger than another before us seeing them both in action against each other, but it implies that one jutsu explains each character's entire arsenal.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I'm sorry, but I find that sort of thinking too one-dimensional.



Then is the simple idea of power inflation multi-dimensional enough for you?

Seriously there is no way Madara as he is now is weaker than Pain.



Golden Circle said:


> Not only does it insist that one kage-level jutsu is somehow more stronger than another before us seeing them both in action against each other, but it implies that one jutsu explains each character's entire arsenal.



It's simply a matter of pitting their strongest jutsu against one another.

Madara was able to effortlessly create two masses of comparable size to Chibaku Tensei instantly and crash them down on his opponents. There is nothing Pain can do to counter such a jutsu.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 29, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> We know nothing about him other than his name makes him sound like another demigod. If he's ever mentioned again I bet Kishi will bring up something about how he was the only one to rivaled the two.



We know enough about Hashirama's and Madara's position to say that those two had no rivals other than themselves.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Hey since when was Tsunade a guy?
> 
> Power is not relative. We haven't seen either of them fight each other and I'm not entering into a subjective debate about who is stronger than who. They are each strong in their own way:
> Pain: 6 bodies + rinnegan
> Madara: 1 body + rinnegan + sharingan​Apples and Oranges



Everything Pain can do, Madara can do better, is that simple.

All Rinnegan powers in one body, plus Hashirama's powers, plus EMS, plus being immortal. There is no comparison. Oh, and bear in mind is highly possible Madara has Izanagi considering he has Senju + Uchiha which is all that is needed to use Izanagi. Madara is on another different level, he has ALL of Pain's abilities and Nagato's abilities (Nagato > Pain) but on an amped level and he has more abilities.

The meteor do you know it was an ability that was used by Nagato? Yes, but simply Madara did it on a ridiculous scale. What Nagato can do Madara can do but better.

This is like saying you could defeat another you that has the body of a bodybuilder and is an expert on martial arts.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 29, 2012)

CA182 said:


> But Onoki already did his solo thing last chapter...
> 
> So I don't think Tsunade doing something solo is illogical now.



Yeah but what onoki did wasn't very significant. He harmed Madara a little bit, who doesn't give a damn about it.

Besides, Onoki is like fuckloads stronger than Tsunade.



Melodie said:


> But it's more logical when someone says Itachi solos, even though he is fighting alone, right?



Itachi always soloes. There is nothing illogical about it 

Plus, not even Itachi could solo this. 






Trent said:


> True.
> 
> But *IF* they were to defeat him, Tsunade could actually be the one to take him out, as in "landing the last blow".
> 
> ...



Yeah but why now ?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Then is the simple idea of power inflation multi-dimensional enough for you?
> 
> Seriously there is no way Madara as he is now is weaker than Pain.
> 
> ...


Yes, but if we have two bell curves... one this is high but thin, and another that is not so high but is instead wide... does not imply that we can measure the amount of energy under the curve by their peaks. Excuse the engineer in me.


----------



## Monna (Feb 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> We know enough about Hashirama's and Madara's position to say that those two had no rivals other than themselves.


True. Even if they weren't rivals, maybe he was the third best in Fire Country.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

better have one body with all rinnegan abilities than use 6


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 29, 2012)

*Badoink*

Ba-doink [Baw-*doink*]
_Noun, Verb, Plural: -s_

_N_, an individual that acts in an inexplicable and hypocritical manner due to simultaneously holding contradictory beliefs that have mind-raped said individual into a state of complete irrationality. _The badoink, having professed his genuine love for his lost brother and shed blood in his name, attacked said brother after fortuitously reuniting with him._

_V_, to act in an inexplicable and hypocritical manner due to simultaneously-held contradictory beliefs mind-raping one into a state of complete irrationality. _The ninja professed his hatred for those who slaughtered his family unjustly, proclaimed his desire to do the same to all others, and proceeded to badoink._

*Origin:*
2012, Gaawa-chaneesy, Suffix _'Ba,'_ Root _'Doink'_

*Related Forms:*
_Badoinkery_ (n), _Badoinker_ (n), _Badoinky_ (adj), _Badoinkerific_ (adj), Badoinkalicious (adj), _Badoinkishly_ (adv)

*See Also:*
_Gaawa-chan_ (coiner), _Sasuke Uchiha_ (fictional character, synonym)



I think that about covers it... 




jgalt7 said:


> the sannin fight was like watching the special olympics...entertaining but you just can't help but feel bad.....


----------



## puklica01 (Feb 29, 2012)

After i have read the spoilers .. i starting to have doubt about sasuke killing anyone good or even fight naruto to dead. It almost seems from the few sentences (if they are true) that he could be pretty much getting good guyed. Anyway better wait for the whole stuff to get out. Whats your opinion on this (in acse is not premature to jump to conclusions


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Yes, but if we have two bell curves... one this is high but thin, and another that is not so high but is instead wide... does not imply that we can measure the amount of energy under the curve by their peaks. Excuse the engineer in me.



Then see Orochibuto's post, Madara can do everything Pain can do and better, and can also do more in addition to that.

Madara's curve is both higher and wider than Pain's.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Yes, but if we have two bell curves... one this is high but thin, and another that is not so high but is instead wide... does not imply that we can measure the amount of energy under the curve by their peaks. Excuse the engineer in me.



You would have a point if they were different approaches, but they arent.

Madara has all of Pain's powers in one body, on amped scale, plus he is immortal as edo tensei, plus he may have Izanagi, plus he has EMS, plus he has Hashirama's powers.

According to the manga Nagato > Pain, this Madara > Nagato as has all his powers and more.

There is simply no way Tsunade couldnt defeat Pain but can somehow defeat Madara.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> better have one body with all rinnegan abilities than use 6


On the other hand, Pain can use six different rinnegan abilities at once, while Madara can only do one at a time. It's very subjective when it comes to that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi always soloes. There is nothing illogical about it
> 
> Plus, not even Itachi could solo this.



Epic. 

But yea the whole Tsunade-will-solo-Madara attitude some have is rather surreal.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> There is simply no way Tsunade couldnt defeat Pain but can somehow defeat Madara.


In that case I suggest that Madara's overconfidence is his weakness. Plus, history teaches us that Senju defeat Uchiha. Also, one thing that Madara lacks is the mind of a Senju.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> In that case I suggest that Madara's overconfidence is his weakness. Plus, history teaches us that Senju defeat Uchiha. Also, one thing that Madara lacks is the mind of a Senju.



Madara is not an Uchiha, he ceased to be an Uchiha the momment he inserted Hashi's wood in his ass. He is an amalgam of everything that is haxxed in the series. Kabuto basically said he is a fraction of Rikudou Sennin's power.

He can use elemental Kekkei Gekais thanks to Rinnegan, has Mokuton, has all Nagato's jutsus but on a ridiculous scale, highly possible Izanagi, has edo regeneration, has Hashirama's powers, has EMS powers, etc.

Itachi is on his way to stop edo tensei, there is already an excuse for the Kages not defeating Madara.

Dont get me wrong we may see good showings from Tsunade and she may even hold her ground for a while, but she isnt defeating him.


----------



## andrea (Feb 29, 2012)

Heh, I guess Itachi and Sasuke did meet up after all.

Tsunade


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> On the other hand, Pain can use six different rinnegan abilities at once, while Madara can only do one at a time. It's very subjective when it comes to that.


but see rinnegan's abilities, what is the use of having the ability of absorb jutsus in one of the bodies if all the others can get hit?

bascially, this is a case where its better to have it all in the same body, or you will just spend time trying to get the body with the right skill at the right place.

imagine 6 bodies against amaterasu for example, 2 of them would be able to counter it someway, but the other 4 would be vulnerable.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Considering Nagato already did the meteor jutsu but on a ridiculously weaker scale, is it possible that Madara's normal Shinra Tenseis are like the one Pain used to nuke Konoha? If so how would his Chou Shinra Tensei be like?


----------



## Trent (Feb 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah but why now ?



Why not now? 

Plot-wise, Madara had his occasion of showing off, he can be nearing his exit from the manga. The Kages are one of the possibilities of who takes him out.

In-manga, well, Onoki has decided to get serious and not give up, Tsunade's heritage was directly insulted and she's now more enraged to show what the Will O' Fire can produce.

Looks like the perfect timing for a last ditch attempt to take Madara out by giving it their whole remaining power.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Considering Nagato already did the meteor jutsu but on a ridiculously weaker scale, is it possible that Madara's normal Shinra Tenseis are like the one Pain used to nuke Konoha? If so how would his Chou Shinra Tensei be like?



Nagato was using Bansho Tenin.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 29, 2012)

Uchiha battle royal is coming.......

Madara vs Sasuke

Itachi vs Tobi


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Considering Nagato already did the meteor jutsu but on a ridiculously weaker scale, is it possible that Madara's normal Shinra Tenseis are like the one Pain used to nuke Konoha? If so how would his Chou Shinra Tensei be like?



That's actually a misconception, Chou Shinra Tensei was really just Shinra Tensei on a large scale, it was not actually a different jutsu.

If Madara were to use Shinra Tensei, he could control the scale of the shockwave as well, and would likely be able to replicate all of the sizes Pain did.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Itachi can't save Sasuke, only Naruto can. At best he'll set the stage for Sauce's eventual redemption and reconciliation. At worst he'll send him spiraling even further into madness.



Yep, I think it'll be the latter, based on what Sasuke said that what Itachi's eyes will see will be brutal.   Sasuke's simply gonna get more pissed off due to the fact that Itachi was summoned via Edo Tensei, and he'll also find more justification for his actions, possibly thinking that Itachi acted to protect konoha due to kotoamatsukami all along those years.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Guys, Kages are not beating Madara, the most I can see them accomplishing is forcing Madara into Izanagi and Madara saying something like "If I wasnt an immortal edo tensei and didnt had this technique I would had been sealed"



chakra-burned said:


> Nagato was using Bansho Tenin.



And yet what we saw was exactly the same rock Madara pulled but on a way smaller size. What makes you think it wasnt basho tenin what Madara did too?


----------



## Trent (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> You would have a point if they were different approaches, but they arent.
> 
> Madara has all of Pain's powers in one body, on amped scale, plus he is immortal as edo tensei, plus he may have Izanagi, plus he has EMS, plus he has Hashirama's powers.
> 
> ...



Not on her own, sure, but she's has 4 kages by her side.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Guys, Kages are not beating Madara, the most I can see them accomplishing is forcing Madara into Izanagi and Madara saying something like "If I wasnt an immortal edo tensei and didnt had this technique I would had been sealed"
> 
> 
> 
> And yet what we saw was exactly the same rock Madara pulled but on a way smaller size. What makes you think it wasnt basho tenin what Madara did too?


The hand motion/gesture.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

there is no way that madara will be defeated here guys...

we are talking about rinnegan and mokuton, powers that kishi has been spending all this time to hype.

plus madara has a plan with tobi, the max that will happen is he get deactivated, but he will be coming back still.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> That's actually a misconception, Chou Shinra Tensei was really just Shinra Tensei on a large scale, it was not actually a different jutsu.
> 
> If Madara were to use Shinra Tensei, he could control the scale of the shockwave as well, and would likely be able to replicate all of the sizes Pain did.



I know but my question is, Nagato took an extreme toll on doing the super Shinra Tensei. Would Madara also take effort and a toll on doing the super Shirna Tensei too? Or would he do it efortlessly like he did the meteros?

If so, how big would Madara's Shirna Tensei be, using his full power?

Althought it is to note that Nagato was using a proxy body and edo regeneration possibly aids in Madara being able to do everything with zero effort.


----------



## Rouge Angle (Feb 29, 2012)

lol I'm late to everything as usual. Call me negative, but Tsunade's life expectancy just dropped dramatically. She had better get a decent fight before she goes.

Not to mention that if she dies, there's a convenient opening for Hokage once the war is over.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

chakra-burned said:


> The hand motion/gesture.



It doesnt necessarily needs it, considering the effect was the fucking same but on a different size.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

My Lord, you guys are dumb. I'm going to laughing at the lot of you next week when Tsunade defeats Madara.


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

Ahhhhhh, the "Will of fire" speech, DeJaVu~

Wasn't this the last speech the Third gave before he bit the dust xD


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> My Lord, you guys are dumb. I'm going to laughing at the lot of you next week when Tsunade defeats Madara.



*HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE Claim!*


----------



## CA182 (Feb 29, 2012)

Trent said:


> Not on her own, sure, but she's has 4 kages by her side.



Yeah I'm waiting for Tsunade to show that she can focus her creation rebirth on another person.

Just to watch everyone's faces at Onoki going Haxx God mode before he dies of accelerated aging.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> Ahhhhhh, the "Will of fire" speech, DeJaVu~
> 
> Wasn't this the last speech the Third gave before he bit the dust xD


Yes, but let's not jump to conclusions.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> My Lord, you guys are dumb. I'm going to laughing at the lot of you next week when Tsunade defeats Madara.


i will save this quote for next week


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> there is no way that madara will be defeated here guys...
> 
> we are talking about rinnegan and mokuton, powers that kishi has been spending all this time to hype.
> 
> plus madara has a plan with tobi, the max that will happen is he get deactivated, but he will be coming back still.



I dont think Madara will be coming back once deactivated, specially if Tobi is FV since he is supposed to reach RS level and thus put every level, including Hashidara to shame.

Honestly I think that Madara's purpose and in fact the reason why he will go undefeated by force of arms is to hype Sasuke. So when Sasuke gets Rinnegan people go like "OMG, Sasuke is now as strong as the guy that went undefeated, and we know Sasuke's potential is greater than Madara's!"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> My Lord, you guys are dumb. I'm going to laughing at the lot of you next week when Tsunade defeats Madara.



It's late so I literally cannot tell if you seriously think this or if it's just a weak troll attempt.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade isn't defeating Madara.


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i will save this quote for next week



I knew someone would xD

My gosh, NF would explode in like Nerd-rage if Tsunade single-handily destroyed Madara xD. Even if she had help from the 4 Kages, if she managed to kill him off, even with tremendous help, by gosh~!


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 29, 2012)

I doubt she's even going to do anything next week, she says stuff like this all the time remeber against pain, then against raikage while he was attacking bee and naruto. as the old saying goes her mouth has a habit of writing checks her ass can't cash


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> I knew someone would xD
> 
> My gosh, NF would explode in like Nerd-rage if Tsunade single-handily destroyed Madara xD. Even if she had help for the 4 Kages, if she managed to kill him off, even with tremendous help, by gosh~!



They or she may force Madara into an Izanagi though.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i will save this quote for next week





First Tsurugi said:


> It's late so I literally cannot tell if you seriously think this or if it's just a weak troll attempt.


Don't mind me, I'm just letting you know what's going to go down. 

Don't come crying to me next week saying you got trolled. I warned you.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 29, 2012)

Notice how Kishimoto's avoided showing what the body of Sasuke's Susanoo looks like?

There'll definitely be a change, maybe a gradual development to the dual-sided, full-bodied Susanoo that Madara has.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont think Madara will be coming back once deactivated, specially if Tobi is FV since he is supposed to reach RS level and thus put every level, including Hashidara to shame.
> 
> Honestly I think that Madara's purpose and in fact the reason why he will go undefeated by force of arms is to hype Sasuke. So when Sasuke gets Rinnegan people go like "OMG, Sasuke is now as strong as the guy that went undefeated, and we know Sasuke's potential is greater than Madara's!"


i dont know, what madara said gave me the impression that tobi's plan involved his ressurection, they are working together.

thats why madara wont be going down until we actually discover what he planned, why he planned, who and what is tobi, and what is up between them.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> They or she may force Madara into an Izanagi though.



Izanagi is irrelevant, Madara is an Edo, he has unlimited Izanagi.


----------



## Jesus (Feb 29, 2012)

Hopefully Tsunade kicks ass next week.


Kishi....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> My Lord, you guys are dumb. I'm going to laughing at the lot of you next week when Tsunade defeats Madara.





Golden Circle said:


> Yes, but let's not jump to conclusions.



Wut.


----------



## Rouge Angle (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> They or she may force Madara into an Izanagi though.



Question; If an Edo Tensei uses Izanagi, would the eyeball regenerate?

EDIT: It would. Okay. Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 29, 2012)

Just read the spoilers.

Is it me or is this sibling reunion is even more awkward than most of us imagined it would be?

After all they know its been said, done and revealed..

Itachi is like "bitch I gots to go..can't stop now, got business to handle..that's my bus right there!"

And Sasuke's like "fuck that, you ain't gonna just get this piece of ass and now try to avoid me..susano!"

I mean, really though?


----------



## Agony (Feb 29, 2012)

i thought usualy the chapter should be out about an hour already?what's taking so long?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Izanagi is irrelevant, Madara is an Edo, he has unlimited Izanagi.



Edo regeneration is useless against sealing, Izanagi may bypass even sealing jutsus, since it turn the event into an illusion, so technically it never happened.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Itachi can't save Sasuke, only Naruto can. At best he'll set the stage for Sauce's eventual redemption and reconciliation. At worst he'll send him spiraling even further into madness.



Yep, I think it'll be the latter, based on what Sasuke said that what Itachi's eyes will see will be brutal.   Sasuke's simply gonna get more pissed off due to the fact that Itachi was summoned via Edo Tensei, and he'll also find more justification for his actions, possibly thinking that Itachi acted to protect konoha due to kotoamatsukami all along those years.


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey, maybe there was a reason she was just healing all that time~ Prepping a technique maybe ? It makes sense, if Tsunade prepped a technique and it was huge, that would make to me much more sense then Tsunade powering-up and going on Madara level through a ninjutsu technique.


*That or she is the most suited candidate to go 8 gates, then revive her self. It'd definitely show how much of a threat the 8 gates are without killing off a character.*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Izanagi is irrelevant, Madara is an Edo, he has unlimited Izanagi.



He would Izanagi if one of the Kages pulls a sealing method out of their ass, but seeing as Madara's eyes would regenerate, he could just use Izanagi indefinitely.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade soloing Madara... lol no. But we shall see GC.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It doesnt necessarily needs it, considering the effect was the fucking same but on a different size.



Plus the rock look like it had water dripping off it, ie pulled from a river.

Anyways, the point is using that example to support your claim that whatever Nagato can do Madara can do better only works if they were the same jutsu. I was simply pointing out that they probably weren't the same jutsu.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wut.


That shouldn't be strange to you since it's coming from me.


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

8 Gates Tsunade anyone with creation rebirth activated ? Best canditate to use the technique without her dieing off. 

I predict though she has prepped a technique, that's why she wasn't fighting and just healing. She could be a master at sealing ability.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Edo regeneration is useless against sealing, Izanagi may bypass even sealing jutsus, since it turn the event into an illusion, so technically it never happened.





PikaCheeka said:


> He would Izanagi if one of the Kages pulls a sealing method out of their ass, but seeing as Madara's eyes would regenerate, he could just use Izanagi indefinitely.



I don't see how Izanagi would save him from being sealed.

In every instance it's been shown, all Izanagi did was negate damage and respawn the user nearby. Strictly speaking, sealing doesn't cause any damage to the target, so I'm not sure Izanagi would be applicable.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Just read the spoilers.
> 
> Is it me or is this sibling reunion is even more awkward than most of us imagined it would be?
> 
> ...


i think that itachi is acting, he knows that sasuke's love for him is what is feeding his hate for konoha now.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 29, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Notice how Kishimoto's avoided showing what the body of Sasuke's Susanoo looks like?
> 
> There'll definitely be a change, maybe a gradual development to the dual-sided, full-bodied Susanoo that Madara has.



Or maybe it was just a partial susanoo like what he used at the kage summit here.



However the hand is more defined now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> *That or she is the most suited candidate to go 8 gates, then revive her self. It'd definitely show how much of a threat the 8 gates are without killing off a character.*



There's never been any hint at her having that ability.



Golden Circle said:


> That shouldn't be strange to you since it's coming from me.



Oh yea. Forgot your troll status for a minute there.


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's never been any hint at her having that ability.



Does it matter if one needs a hint ?

If Tsunade engage Madara on his level that would mean new techniques we have never seen. And nothing has hinted of her having any techniques to rival Madara's (or anything new for that matter), or passed her Medical jutsu no-how.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Are people really forgetting that Itachi is still under control of Shisui's jutsu?

Not only can he not just stop to chat, but he knows that if he tries to talk to Sasuke, he will be forced to acknowledge Sasuke's intentions, and the Koto A. will then make him attack his own brother.



Jad said:


> Does it matter if one needs a hint ?
> 
> If Tsunade engage Madara on his level that would mean new techniques we have never seen. And nothing has hinted of her having any techniques to rival Madara's, or passed her Medical jutsu no-how.



So she'll pull 8-gates out of her ass. Got it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh yea. Forgot your troll status for a minute there.





:ho


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Or maybe it was just a partial susanoo like what he used at the kage summit here.
> 
> 
> 
> However the hand is more defined now.


yeah the fingers look more large now


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 29, 2012)

Itachi's being a pretty big dick right now. I mean seriously you pretty much made Sasuke into what he is by trying to get him to hate everything and you can't even take a couple minutes to talk to him so Sasuke has to force you to talk to him by attacking you.

Conclusion: Itachi's a dick


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade's death incoming?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't see how Izanagi would save him from being sealed.
> 
> In every instance it's been shown, all Izanagi did was negate damage and respawn the user nearby. Strictly speaking, sealing doesn't cause any damage to the target, so I'm not sure Izanagi would be applicable.


Anything the user deems to be disadvantageous can be negated as long as Izanagi is active. Sincerely doubt Fuuinjutsu would be made an exception.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Are people really forgetting that Itachi is still under control of Shisui's jutsu?
> 
> Not only can he not just stop to chat, but he knows that if he tries to talk to Sasuke, he will be forced to acknowledge Sasuke's intentions, and the Koto A. will then make him attack his own brother.
> 
> ...


yeah i am thinking about this too, itachi NEEDS to avoid sasuke, because kotoamatsukami will probably put him against him the moment that sasuke says "kill konoha" or something.


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Are people really forgetting that Itachi is still under control of Shisui's jutsu?
> 
> Not only can he not just stop to chat, but he knows that if he tries to talk to Sasuke, he will be forced to acknowledge Sasuke's intentions, and the Koto A. will then make him attack his own brother.



if kishi wanted to be consistent you would think him even seeing sasuke would have forced him to fight.


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So she'll pull 8-gates out of her ass. Got it.



I know what you mean it sounds random, but 8 gates is a technique anyone who works hard enough could learn.

Her Creation Rebirth and supply of chakara go hand-in-hand with that technique. Also she is a Taijutsu fighter, something the Gates are most likely primarily used for.

I did also say she could have been prepping a technique, like a transmutation like circle seal around Madara, that way people wouldn't go nuts if she somehow randomly caught Madara without any explanation as to how.


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Itachi's being a pretty big dick right now. I mean seriously you pretty much made Sasuke into what he is by trying to get him to hate everything and you can't even take a couple minutes to talk to him so Sasuke has to force you to talk to him by attacking you.
> 
> Conclusion: Itachi's a dick



dudes always been a dick, aint like this is a new thing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

i am kinda disappointed with itachi's behavior to be honest, but i am sure that kishi will explain later.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 29, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Or maybe it was just a partial susanoo like what he used at the kage summit here.
> 
> 
> 
> However the hand is more defined now.


Did it during the Danzou fight too?but that's not what I'm talking about. I'm referring to the fact that we have yet to get a good look at his Susanoo's completely materialized body, without the Tengu _"pelt"_.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 29, 2012)

The weak are ugly and useless



This guy keeps getting better.


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i am kinda disappointed with itachi's behavior to be honest, but i am sure that kishi will explain later.



Pika already explained it in their post. If Itachi knew of Sasuke's intentions he would have to engage him in a fight, because of Shisui's genjutsu message. Perhaps thats why he doesn't want to stick around Sasuke too long.



PikaCheeka said:


> Are people really forgetting that Itachi is still under control of Shisui's jutsu?
> 
> Not only can he not just stop to chat, but he knows that if he tries to talk to Sasuke, he will be forced to acknowledge Sasuke's intentions, and the Koto A. will then make him attack his own brother.



That to me makes ALOT of sense, 100%.


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 29, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The weak are ugly and useless
> 
> 
> 
> This guy keeps getting better.



yeah he's really a dick discriminating like that

if he wanted to be pc, he should of just called tsunade weak and useless


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 29, 2012)

Please don't make another prediction that Tsunade is going to die soon. There is no need for Tsunade to die and killing her off just for Hokage replacement doesn't work that way. Tsuande would retire like Hiruzen did when Minato took over.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The weak are ugly and useless
> 
> 
> 
> This guy keeps getting better.



He knows he has a lot of swag, so he has to remind himself that being hot shit = being the strongest person in the world.


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm just pissed it took till this week to get more hashirama hype. I could of used it for my last thread.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

i mean, one would think that after all this time lying to sasuke and making his life hell, he would want to talk and still see him as his beloved brother one more time, even if he doesnt approve what sasuke is aiming for, he owes this to sasuke, he owes him a truthful talk to clean up all misconceptions, if he doesnt do this he only gives room for the likes of tobi to come and tell him half lies to manipulate him.

if its not because of kotoamatsukami, i hope that sasuke will just use his EMS on him next week to force the truth out if he keeps denying him.


----------



## Trent (Feb 29, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Anything the user deems to be disadvantageous can be negated as long as Izanagi is active. Sincerely doubt Fuuinjutsu would be made an exception.



I doubt it *wouldn't* be an exception IMO.

Otherwise _*any*_ Uchiha Edo would not be stoppable in any way, that would just make him above *any *form of attack, which can't happen in the manga.

I can easily imagine a sealing that would basically "freeze" the target, making it unable to use chakra/jutsus, etc. You still have to *activate* Izanagi for it to work.


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He knows he has a lot of swag, so he has to remind himself that being hot shit = being the strongest person in the world.



Lawl, this is why I like One piece, everyone talks big shit, and then they get slammed the fudge out, and their face gets rearranged, hope that happens to Madara. He gets all surprised and confused and completely smashed, eat his own words.


----------



## Kage (Feb 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> Pika already explained it in their post. If Itachi knew of Sasuke's intentions he would have to engage him in a fight, because of Shisui's genjutsu message. Perhaps thats why he doesn't want to stick around Sasuke too long.



or perhaps they should have never met again at all. this reunion is turning out to be every bit as pointless as i thought seems like.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i am kinda disappointed with itachi's behavior to be honest, but i am sure that kishi will explain later.



AND THEN WE'LL HAVE A HUGS AND TEARS SCENE.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 29, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Sarutobi Sasuke could be a good replacement for the first. I wouldn't be surprised if he was a candidate for Shodai Hokage.



I think Sarutobi Sasuke was Hashirama's Sensei.   But it would definitely be neat if he were to be Edo Tenseied.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 29, 2012)

"Look Sasuke I fucked up your life but I can't give you two minutes of my time, got things to do, piss off"

Kishi really lost his noodle 

Then again, big brothers are usually like that..Somewhat dismissive whereas the younger brother is always so eager to hang with them..except just not when things are this serious..


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 29, 2012)

Trent said:


> I doubt it *wouldn't* be an exception IMO.
> 
> Otherwise _*any*_ Uchiha Edo would not be stoppable in any way, that would just make him above *any *form of attack, which can't happen in the manga.
> 
> I can easily imagine a sealing that would basically "freeze" the target, making it unable to use chakra/jutsus, etc. You still have to *activate* Izanagi for it to work.



as long as izanagi was activate before the seal it should work. thats why kishi is avoiding the plot whole, and didn't just have madara activate izanagi as soon as the fight began.


----------



## Jad (Feb 29, 2012)

Kage said:


> or perhaps they should have never met again at all. this reunion is turning out to be every bit as pointless as i thought seems like.



So very true, I just think Kishimoto wanted to squeeze in one more renuion for the brothers before Itachi disappears. In all honesty, I think it was fan service they crossed paths for that second or two, because you are right, it is pointless.


----------



## Trent (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah i am thinking about this too, itachi NEEDS to avoid sasuke, because kotoamatsukami will probably put him against him the moment that sasuke says "kill konoha" or something.



Naah, I'd say Kotoamatsukami wouldn't stop Itachi to decide that Kabuto is a bigger threat to Konoha anyway and, at the very minimum, _prioritize _to take him out 1st. 

And since it would end up with himself being freed from Edo Tense, there wouldn't even be a opportunity for him to start dealing with Sasuke then.

Kotoamatsukami's effect are not automatical IMO, with Itachi Amaterasu-ing anyone who says "Ima destroy Konoha" without any control on his actions. 

The order is "protect Konoha", a *general *order, not "dispatch at once anyone who could be a threat to Konoha".


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Kage said:


> or perhaps they should have never met again at all. this reunion is turning out to be every bit as pointless as i thought seems like.


it definitely has an objective...


kishi said that there was a lot to tell about sasuke and it would involve itachi, sasuke will make itachi spill out something, willingly or not i guess.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

> left panel Itachi "….no…
> Actually signposts werent the only things that show you the way..."


Looks like Itachi is giving Sasuke a lesson on something that Sasuke doesn't quite grasp yet.

No wonder T said Sasuke is acting like a normal little brother.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

I wonder if MZ will even release this week.


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 29, 2012)

kishis never really been one for realism when it comes to the brothers relationship. If he had sasuke would never have forgiven him in the first place knowing the truth or not.

tobi: "hey sasuke your brother still killed your entire family, but he never had any intention of killing you."
sasuke: "okay, he loved me so much I'm going to destroy konoha to show how much I love him"
tobi


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes..........

Sasuke appears to be holding his own quite well against Itachi in regards to dialect, but then again; Sasuke is most certainly, no spring chicken, when it comes to defending his position/actions.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

I think Itachi is trying to teach Sasuke a lesson this chapter on what should be truly important to him.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 29, 2012)

*sigh* no chapter yet *facepalm*


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 29, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yes..........
> 
> Sasuke appears to be holding his own quite well against Itachi in regards to dialect, but then again; Sasuke is most certainly, no spring chicken, when it comes to defending his position/actions.



sasuke always been good at arguing his positions. it probably comes from his complete lack of regard for anyone else's opinion.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 29, 2012)

The refreshing feeling of Tsunade threatening Madara , Now I know I can just calmy sit back and relax as Tsunade solos Madara, tobi, juubi and kabuto


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Itachi's being a pretty big dick right now. I mean seriously you pretty much made Sasuke into what he is by trying to get him to hate everything and you can't even take a couple minutes to talk to him so Sasuke has to force you to talk to him by attacking you.
> 
> Conclusion: Itachi's Boss



Fixed for ya


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> *sigh* no chapter yet *facepalm*


I have an hour or so before I have to hit the sheets. I do hope it comes out before my daily prescribed measure or sleep.





eyeknockout said:


> The refreshing feeling of Tsunade threatening Madara , Now I know I can just calmy sit back and relax as Tsunade solos Madara, tobi, juubi and kabuto


While I expect Tsunade to show us what she's made of here, I wouldn't get my hopes up *that* much.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

why didnt we get a full script still, dammit


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He knows he has a lot of swag, so he has to remind himself that being hot shit = being the strongest person in the world.





If he's saying that to Tsunade I wonder what he woulda said to Konan when she attempted that rainbow no jutsu..


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 29, 2012)

If I recall last week it came out about this time.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 29, 2012)

I doubt Itachi is trying to teach Sasuke anything. He needs to stop edo tensei ASAP, no time for babysiting his foolish little brother


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 29, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> I doubt Itachi is trying to teach Sasuke anything. He needs to stop edo tensei ASAP, no time for babysiting his foolish little brother



well we all know he's going to fail at stopping it, so now it comes down to what obstacles going to stop him. sasuke, or kabuto.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> well we all know he's going to fail at stopping it, so now it comes down to what obstacles going to stop him. sasuke, or kabuto.



The fact that he mentioned ET and Kabuto to Sasuke means that either Itachi or Sasuke will stop it.


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2012)

yes kishi we get it.

naruto is the light


----------



## Trent (Feb 29, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> well we all know he's going to fail at stopping it, so now it comes down to what obstacles going to stop him. sasuke, or kabuto.



Err.. no? 

Itachi forcing Kabuto to stop Edo Tensei and release all the Edos is the most obvious way the jutsu will end.

Hell, it was the Kage Alliance's strategy to deal with it since the beginning of the war.

Itachi is the most likely way for it to happen and this chapter now just added the possibility of Sasuke being involved in the Kabuto fight too.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Feb 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> yes kishi we get it.
> 
> naruto is the light


Sasuke: "You Naruto! You're going to be my new light!" 

Naruto: kills Sasuke, takes his eyes, achieves Rinnegan, becomes New Rikudou and Juubi Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Kage (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> it definitely has an objective...
> 
> kishi said that there was a lot to tell about sasuke and it would involve itachi, sasuke will make itachi spill out something, willingly or not i guess.



Kishi's no stranger to cheap dramatics, i'd chalk this up as that if nothing else.

When it comes down to it the path Itachi hoped Sasuke would take he's not. I don't believe whatever truths Sasuke might hear straight from the horses mouth is going to ultimately change that.


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 29, 2012)

Trent said:


> Err.. no?
> 
> Itachi forcing Kabuto to stop Edo Tensei and release all the Edos is the most obvious way the jutsu will end.
> 
> ...



the only et left is madara, kishi is likely to have the kages take him out. there is 0% chance of sasuke and itachi teaming up. plus theres the fact that kabuto still has his unknown trump card. the first sucker to run into kabuto is going to be hype for his strongest jutsu, whatever it may be.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Kage said:


> Kishi's no stranger to cheap dramatics, i'd chalk this up as that if nothing else.
> 
> When it comes down to it the path Itachi hoped Sasuke would take he's not. I don't believe whatever truths Sasuke might hear straight from the horses mouth is going to ultimately change that.


yeah but, we need to discover exacly what happened during the massacre, so it would be a plot device to finally show the truth for us


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Sasuke: "You Naruto! You're going to be my new light!"
> 
> Naruto: kills Sasuke, takes his eyes, achieves Rinnegan, becomes New Rikudou and Juubi Jinchuuriki.



Sasuke solos Naruto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> well we all know he's going to fail at stopping it, so now it comes down to what obstacles going to stop him. sasuke, or kabuto.



He's actually probably going to fail at stopping it because Sasuke will do something stupid like kill Kabuto before the jutsu is cancelled.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 29, 2012)

Sasuke & Itachi ganging up on Kabuto would be like something out of Devil May Cry..a la Dante & Vergil..


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's actually probably going to fail at stopping it because Sasuke will do something stupid like kill Kabuto before the jutsu is cancelled.



Rofl that would be priceless.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's actually probably going to fail at stopping it because Sasuke will do something stupid like kill Kabuto before the jutsu is cancelled.


i am actually really considering this .


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 29, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> kishis never really been one for realism when it comes to the brothers relationship. If he had sasuke would never have forgiven him in the first place knowing the truth or not.


To forgive Itachi.... isn't to condone his actions.

I think you are being a little to hard on Kishi, as he's showcased quite vividly that the relationship between Itachi and Sasuke...... Uchiha in general isn't your traditional one.

If you've go back and analyze Sasuke and Madara's conversation you've come to the realization.... that hatred for Itachi was forced. It is something Sasuke attempted to convince himself of for the past 8 years, thus is the constant self reassurance that Itachi deserved his fate... Thus is the constant reassurance that the Itachi he knew, as a child, was a lie.







> tobi: "hey sasuke your brother still killed your entire family, but he never had any intention of killing you."
> sasuke: "okay, he loved me so much I'm going to destroy konoha to show how much I love him"
> tobi



More like "Hey Sasuke your brother killed your entire family because he valued X group a people above his own, minus you"

Sasuke then reiterated this concept in regards to his own agenda.

"I too value Itachi's life above the village" Therefore "I'm saddened by the lost of his life more."

I agree with you, that their relationship is far from normal but the logic is coherent. The key to understanding the brothers relationship starts first and foremost in understanding.........

A. They have two different philosophical view points.

B. They are both "Extremely" selfish in regards to certain aspects.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 29, 2012)

Kakashi will kamui one of the big boys before this manga ends. Believe it. Then y'all will be riding his dick like no tomorrow...even though him and Gai have been more impressive than any of the kages in this war. (ok Gaara and Onoki is debatable but still)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Rofl that would be priceless.



Itachi: WTF you do that for? 

Sasuke: But Nii-san...I didn't want you to disappear.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

sasuke would be like "lol that was fast, these eyes are good!"

itachi would be like "......................................................................................................................................................................................................................."


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I could see Madara stomping the Kages and then being summoned back to fight the Uchiha Bros.
> 
> The true Uchiha fight is in the making...



That would be too damn EPIC.  It's a very good possibility of happening at this time, now that Sasuke is chasing after Itachi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> That would be too damn EPIC.  It's a very good possibility of happening at this time, now that Sasuke is chasing after Itachi.


this is what i wish the most 


with kabuto's accidental death in the process so madara and itachi would stay around


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 29, 2012)

its                            out!


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 29, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> To forgive Itachi.... isn't to condone his actions.
> 
> I think you are being a little to hard on Kishi, as he's showcased quite vividly that the relationship between Itachi and Sasuke...... Uchiha in general isn't your traditional one.
> 
> If you've go back and analyze Sasuke and Madara's conversation you've come to the realization.... that hatred for Itachi was forced. It is something Sasuke attempted to convince himself of for the past 8 years, thus is the constant self reassurance that Itachi deserved his fate... Thus is the constant reassurance that the Itachi he knew, as a child, was a lie.



I agree with most of what you say but this part I just can't i really see how sasukes hatred was in any way forced. I think it was 100% genuine dude even smiled when itachi finally bit it.





IpHr0z3nI said:


> More like "Hey Sasuke your brother killed your entire family because he valued X group a people above his own, minus you"
> 
> Sasuke then reiterated this concept in regards to his own agenda.
> 
> ...



oh I agree with this part entirely. trust me I can understand most of sasuke's reasoning' I was just dumbing it down in my post.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 29, 2012)

576


----------



## Trent (Feb 29, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> the only et left is madara, kishi is likely to have the kages take him out. there is 0% chance of sasuke and itachi teaming up. plus theres the fact that kabuto still has his unknown trump card. the first sucker to run into kabuto is going to be hype for his strongest jutsu, whatever it may be.



Pretty much *none* of the Edos have been taken out as they've just been sealed ..._*until someone forces Kabuto to release Edo Tensei since it's the only method, aside the spirit freeing himself and attaining Nirvana or the Totsuka sword, to actually deal with the Edos once and for all*_.

Kabuto would need all his remaining trump cards to have _*any*_ chance versus an Itachi-Sasuke team up.

*Kabuto* would be a good target practice for Sasuke to master his EMS before his encounter against Naruto.


----------



## Sygurgh (Feb 29, 2012)

Nor Itachi or Sasuke will stop Kabuto in time to stop Madara. It’s the Kages’ responsability. For the first time since the creation of the villages all the leaders are fighting together for a common goal, they’re reaching inside themselves for the motivation they have long forgotten (Will of Fire, Will of Stone…). Robbing them of their fight would go against the message of the manga.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

THAT WAS A GOOD CHAPTER. ITACHI'S BEHAVIOR ISN'T AS COLD AS WHAT THE SPOILERS MADE HIM OUT TO BE. THE REUNION WAS STILL BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## ChiodoriRasengan (Feb 29, 2012)

it's out, finaly


----------



## Octavian (Feb 29, 2012)

on top of mokuton and bijuu control, hashirama better medical ninja than tsunade. kishi


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 29, 2012)

A very good chapter indeed,I hope we will learn more about Itachi next time


----------



## ChiodoriRasengan (Feb 29, 2012)

more itachi please kishi


----------



## Selva (Feb 29, 2012)

meh alright chapter. Hashirama rocks but I wanted more Tobi and nardo


----------



## aedai (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought the story of this chapter was great but the artwork was terrible. Looked like a totally different art style and didn't feel right. I almost thought someone drew this themselves as a fake chapter tbh.


----------



## Xero (Feb 29, 2012)

Has anyone posted a different translation? This week's translation was pretty awful...


----------



## aedai (Feb 29, 2012)

diffent feeling's,
different determinations!!!

how did they get that wrong lol


----------



## Revolution (Feb 29, 2012)

So Itachi is warped.  He thinks life is a bunch of lies and whatever someone's conviction is, it's just an "illusion".  What an asshole! He is so twisted he is basically saying he chose the path of discrimination over righteousness.  Even if said discrimination happens to be GENOCIDE.  I just lost any remaining respect for Itachi I had.  

Sasuke is telling Itachi to "get real" and not do things based on "well if you think of it this way" bullshit philosophies.  

What did "genius" Itachi think would happen of he "taught" Sasuke hate after commuting genocide to everyone Sasuke knew?  WTF would "kill your best friend" do other then destroy a person. Of course Sasuke is insane. 



 In the real world there are many hospital homes for people who are genocide survivors who have never mentally or emotionally recovered.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 29, 2012)

Is their an alternate translation maybe a full script? This is by far the worst "Trans" ever..


----------



## Blunt (Feb 29, 2012)

Are we finally going to see Tsunade fight!? I'm gonna try and not get my hopes up, but if he really follows through I will be so stoked!

On a side note, anybody else think Hashriama healed himself by turning his skin into wood, accelerating the growth, and turning it back into skin i.e. a more advanced version of Zetsu's ability?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 29, 2012)

Edo Madara is the real one right?


----------



## Penance (Feb 29, 2012)

^Yup...............


----------



## Mider T (Feb 29, 2012)

Hashirama got some serious hype going on, I guess that edo tensei Orochimaru used was absolutely terrible.


----------



## God of Turmoil (Feb 29, 2012)

So this opens the possibility of Itachi vs Madara...which sounds like probably the biggest battle this manga could ever see 
I'm surprised there isn't more excitement over this.


----------



## Penance (Feb 29, 2012)

Probably still Itachi vs Kabuto...


----------



## Delicious (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL Hashirama is too haxxed 

Imagine if he was still alive :WOW


----------



## Ferno (Feb 29, 2012)

Wtf. How does Itachi suddenly know that Kabuto's behind Edo Tensei? Even the alliance don't know that, unless I'm mistaken. I don't understand.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 29, 2012)

How did Madara get The First's face plastered on his chest?


----------

